# April 2007 Mamas - It's October!



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Thought I'd start this month's thread since I'm up late! This is the only time I can get anything done! DS is a night owl like myself and doesn't go to bed until 10:30-12AM. It makes for one tired mama.... especially since he is also very high needs during the day AND because we BF so much. ZzzzZZzzz (-.-)


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok we have 31 days this month, let's see if we can get 500 posts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm awake. Not by choice.

Public utilities was banging on our door at 7:40am to ask us to move our cars. For a non-emergency, scheduled workday that they've not notified us about. Oh, and they're turning off the water.

DH normally gets up at 9am. The babe and I sleep in.

Grrrr. Argh.

They didn't even start working until an HOUR after they woke us up.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i can't believe its october!!! its crazy, our babies will be 6 month this month how on earth has it gone so fast??


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

good morning girls!

well, last night was unusual for us too. Axel had gone to bed late, but we heard him occaisionally talking to himself until after 11. The baby slept until 6 am ! But Axel was up at 5 am







and after dh spending a bit of time with him he brought him up to our bed. weird.

Happy October! I also miss our ddc.
Evangeline has found her tongue, and is always sticking it out in funny ways. I'll have to get a picture.

Oh- Serenitii- hey, you should keep drawing! It wasn't until I had Axel that I started to do it seriously- because I had LESS time. Looks good!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh- guess what I bought last week. Can you say addiction?
2 Elbees!
Am I freaking nuts???!!!







:
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i think Caroline might be coming down with her first cold







she was kinda rough sleeping last night, she never fully woke up but she seemed to want to be latched on all night long and kinda snorty ( all signs my others had when might be starting something ) and this morning she has a bunch of boogies lol i hope it doesn't get bad!! my other kids haven't been sick but i am betting its was brought home from school.

so she has been rolling back to front for about a month but not often, then the other day she rolled from front to back but just the once and NOW she is rolling to her tummy every time you lay her down and she hates being on her tummy!! tho it is getting better. but yesterday every time i laid her down asleep she would at some point roll over and wake her self up! i guess though i am lucky that its just rolling, because dd2 was crawling at 5 month!!!


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, first time posting in this forum. DS2 was born 4/27/07, and I have a 17 yo DD and 6 yo DS1. Evan is sleeping through the night, but up for huge stretches during the day and gets a bit difficult to entertain. He's rolling over and tripoding for short bits, on the verge of sprouting a tooth for over a month. I just love this age of babyhood, and I'm pretty sure he's my last (of course, I've said that twice before







), so I'm hanging on to every sweet moment!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
Hi, first time posting in this forum. DS2 was born 4/27/07, and I have a 17 yo DD and 6 yo DS1. Evan is sleeping through the night, but up for huge stretches during the day and gets a bit difficult to entertain. He's rolling over and tripoding for short bits, on the verge of sprouting a tooth for over a month. I just love this age of babyhood, and I'm pretty sure he's my last (of course, I've said that twice before







), so I'm hanging on to every sweet moment!

welcome! my Caroline and your Evan share a birthday!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

i fell off the thread from last month, it got too fast to follow, plus nursing strikes and teething and I don't even know how we made it to October.







: woo.

Anyways, the weather is gorgeous and Little G has gotten GREAT with her feet....gets them both in her mouth and just sucks away. Cracks me up.

I love how I'm mildly interesting to her, but everything daddy does is SO. DANG. FUNNY.








She laughs and laughs at him no matter what, but I've got to be practically standing on my head to get even a giggle.

She has graduated to 9-12 month size clothes. Sigh. She's so ridiculously long....and she'll only be 5 months in a few days.

I hope everyong is enjoying the arrival of fall with their babes!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Happy Fall!!!

I can not believe our babes will be 6 months....how did that happen???







:

Abby is slightly sick. Austin did bring home a cold from school & so now she has a slight cough & green boogies. I also have a raspy throat & clogged head.

Has anyone's LO changed sleeping patterns? Abby used to go down pretty easily in her side car, stay there until about 4-5am & then nurse till about 8am. Now, she is up until 12am, will not go down unless she is nursing all night long. I can sneak away...but don't I dare move her to her bed. Thing is, I do not get deep sleep that way. Oh well....this too shall pass.

I hope all cold's pass soon! Happy Fall!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome, Susan! Queen_anne, I know these threads move so gang fast! It's hard to keep up! Nursing strike...uughh...that does not sound like fun at all. You may already know this and probably don't need this info at this point if you are over the strikes, but I have heard that momma and baby laying nekkie in bed often is good for making baby want to take the breast for some reason. A few people I know have had great success with it. Not sure why it works.

A - Oooohh! Elbees - I am jealous!!! I thought about snatching a few from the momma who is selling a whole bunch on diaperswappers right now (they may be all gone by now - haven't checked the thread since yesterday), but I keep talking myself out of it.

My sis and her DH and their 3 kids are staying at my house right now. We are having a great time. Scout LOVE to watch the kids (all under 6 yrs) play. She's all smiles and she has actually let out a few belly laughs, which she had never done before. They are really messy and noisy...it's been a little nerve wracking for me because I am used to having a peaceful and quiet house. LOL









Here are a few pics:

Auntie meeting Scout for the first time.
Not happy.
Chillin' in the Jumperoo.







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Happy October! Happy New Thread!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Ok we have 31 days this month, let's see if we can get 500 posts!!!!!!!!!










I'm up for that challenge!

jocelyndale: yuck about no water!

Iris' Mom: Welcome! It will be interesting to hear your perspective on things with the wide age range of your kids!

Off to go look at new pictures!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Happy 6 month b-day to Hannah!!







: I can't believe she's so big!! She's just getting so big. DH is always saying that she looks like a little kid now, instead of a 'baby'. I lurve her...she's got sooooo much personality,and she can roll, wiggle, scoot her way around so well...I bet she'll be crawling any minute now. She's still drooling like a champ, and has had the same little white spot on her gums for months. Last night, DH set her up on our gigantic ottoman...and let go. She stood there for about a minute and a half, holding on to the ottoman!!







She is just so awesome!!!

Iris'mom, Welcome!! I can't imagine having 3 in the age ranges you've got! Kudos to you!

Look at scout all cute with her little Pebbles pony tail!! I wish I could do that to Hannah's hair...it's so fine that it just breaks right off!

I am TOTALLY up for the 500 post challenge!!


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

happy fall momma's

It's my first time posting in the April mommies thread too (I think) I was posting in the DDC but this thread gets cruising and huge before I ever get to it.

Caitlin was born 4/28 (we almost didn't make it in April). I can't believe how much she's grown, I was looking at pictures this weekend and nearly cried remembering how little she was. She sitting up now and she's cutting her second tooth







: I feel like it's all happening so fast and I just can't get enough of her.

She really wants to crawl, she keeps trying, mostly she just squirms backward. And she really wants to eat, this weekend she grabbed at my dinner, nearly got it for herself too.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

well i guess i should buckle Caroline in the swing from now on lol here is what i turned around to earlier.

http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album73/IMG_0742.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album73/IMG_0743.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album73/IMG_0744.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album73/IMG_0745.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album73/IMG_0746.sized.jpg


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

subbing!
I've been going a little nuts with renovating an old house and watching out for my newly crawling babe! Having him mobile is kinda scary. We now sleep on a mattress on the floor and he can get off on his own if we're not careful.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have been admiring our babies pics! Both babies and mamas are looking great! Babies look so "old."

Hanno-- Wow! Crawling!

So here are some photos from this weekend...

http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnailsh...07/t_=90941907


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

To be fair, the official on-your-hands-and-knees crawling is slower and often ends up on his face so he usually does a kick-fall forward scoot because it's really fast. He is really excited about traveling, see flickr


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I have been admiring our babies pics! Both babies and mamas are looking great! Babies look so "old."

Hanno-- Wow! Crawling!

So here are some photos from this weekend...

http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnailsh...07/t_=90941907

What a pretty good looking family! I'm guessing they're your parents, and you have some neices and nephews there? But mostly your sisters and brothers?
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

It's freakin' me out how 'big' and 'old' all the babies are looking! What!?? They're still tiny and newborn!!
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

lilmamma- johnny and his cousin look like they are twins!! wow its nice to see all your family lol i have met you mom and few of your siblings ( your brother that i met is sooo freaking tall!!! lol)
I love the pics every one!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

what!!?!! crawling!!

Noah is still just a blob. A BIG 20 # blob. Are bigger babies just slower? hmmmm....

He also has a cold and nights have been LLLOOOONNNNGGGG!!! Yuck! I am tired. DS1 is behaving better though, and to be honest that makes all the difference!

We close on our house on 10/22. DH has a 3 day break and we move in. Then, of course, I have to find a job. To support the mortgage. bleh!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

sooo
how many post each day to reach 500?
sorry to tired to do the math. Maybe one of you mamas that has a baby that sleeps all night....I can't even imagine what that would be like. For me,

having baby=exhausted!

That was how it was w ds1, he finally slept thru for the 1st time at 2 years [email protected]!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

500/31=16.12903225806 lol sooo we have to post 16 times a day i think we can do that!!
we are already ahead of that at 26 post in ONE DAY! we rock!! lol


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Dang page 2 already! I am going to be behind on this month as well... wish I could keep up better with you wonderful mamas! But Sophie has decided to be a crap napper and crap sleeper and I am trying to read a book and progress to a nap when she naps instead of being online during naps









Seriously, she wants to be ON the boob all night long, so I'm awake every hour at least, trying to not fall asleep on top of her... SIGH. She is doing some longer naps, as long as I am right there with boob in her mouth... And I can't do that w/o using one hand and being awake pretty much. I would really like two straight hours of sleep at this point. She wasn't always this bad so I'm just saying it'll pass, it'll change, wasn't it nice she gave me a break for a month or two there between newborn sleep/lessnes and this?









She also has a cold now. Really stuffed and runny nose, poor thing.

She's sooo close to sitting up on her own-- she's done it for little stretches so I wonder if all of a sudden she'll just be able to do it for long times or if it'll still be gradual as she figures out how to reach for toys w/o falling and that she needs to stop trying to stand up while sitting









Ughhhhh Padres are STILL playing and DD's back up awake; at least DH is walking her now. This is my ONE stretch of not having to be on, like all night and all day, darnit! But I thought she was out and Pad's would be done and we'd actually have mommy and daddy time and watch TV or something







SIGH!!!!!!! Just treading water here....


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

My husband is convinced that Ronan has put his last two pounds on entirely in his thighs.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

16.129 posts per day... we're well on our way! I think we can do it.
i got Savannah to balance for about 30 secs to take this pic! i thought she looked so grown up for a lil baby!
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1241.jpg
and here's a big laugh
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1245.jpg
both from friday (sorry not october pics)
(also we were talking ages in the sept. post: I'm 22, DH is 25, with just DD, hopefully more later.)


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

oops


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
lilmamma- johnny and his cousin look like they are twins!!

I thought the exact same thing when I saw the pic!









I can't believe we are on the second page already!! It is only the first (okay -- technically the second since it's after midnight...)

kewpie-o: I just love Scout's cheeks!! They just look so yummy and kissable!

I finally finished the website I made for Micah! Micah Alexander It about drove me bonkers







: trying to get everything done for it (and a couple of pages are still "under construction"), and it doesn't have this past week's pictures -- BUT at least it is up and running!!

His snoozing has been pretty good lately, but his not yet emerged tooth is driving both of us crazy. He is okay if nothing else is wrong, but as soon as he is tired, hungry, lonely, bored, etc. -- watch out! He has also started this screeching cry that sound as if he is in pain







which I guess he is since he is teething...







He is also attempting to crawl but mostly just managing a scoot (mostly backwards), but between scooting and rolling he can get just about anywhere. Last weekend I did see him take a "crawling step" with one knee, but then face planted into the bed....I expect the real deal any day now.

BTW -- I am 27 and Micah is my first son (left over from last month)...


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

i can't believe some of your babes are crawling/sitting up!!! Crazy!









Yes. it is 4:21 am. For some reason, every couple of nights, Gianna feels the need to throw a par-tay at around 3 am-ish for an hour or so. I guess at least she' not crying...she just happily rebuffs any and all attempts to get her to sleep.

...she's mellowing out a little bit so I think I might give it the old college try again....hope everyone else is sleeping peacefully!


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Logan only took short naps all day today. He wasn't as cranky as I thought he would be after having such little sleep - but I thought he needed a nap - so after dinner at around 7PM we went in and laid down in a dark room and nursed. We slept for 2.5 hours with him waking to nurse a couple times! It was good for both of us!

He's trying to get mobile but is mostly still just frustrated that he can't quite move. He's been hopping backward on the bed in back bends and squirming forward on his belly a little. I've seen some motions to get his legs up but he isn't quite there yet. I'm not ready for him to be mobile







We need to get our mattress on the floor and do some baby proofing. Plus, I'm having a problem dealing with our cats at the moment - I just don't want them around the baby. They suddenly seem 'dirty' to me. Anyone else have cats and feel this way after having a baby? We've had cats for nearly 14 years. Is it my mama claws coming out?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
What a pretty good looking family! I'm guessing they're your parents, and you have some neices and nephews there? But mostly your sisters and brothers?
A

Thanks!







: You are almost right...my parents, my 4 sisters and 3 brothers (21 - 7, I'm 23); me, DH and DS.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
lilmamma- johnny and his cousin look like they are twins!! wow its nice to see all your family lol i have met you mom and few of your siblings ( your brother that i met is sooo freaking tall!!! lol)
I love the pics every one!









my brothers are gigantic! Even my sister is! Johnny's cousin is only 21 days younger and growing super fast so they are kind of like twins..the funny thing is that their daddys ARE twins!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
500/31=16.12903225806 lol sooo we have to post 16 times a day i think we can do that!!
we are already ahead of that at 26 post in ONE DAY! we rock!! lol

WOW!!!! Go us!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
Logan only took short naps all day today. He wasn't as cranky as I thought he would be after having such little sleep - but I thought he needed a nap - so after dinner at around 7PM we went in and laid down in a dark room and nursed. We slept for 2.5 hours with him waking to nurse a couple times! It was good for both of us!

He's trying to get mobile but is mostly still just frustrated that he can't quite move. He's been hopping backward on the bed in back bends and squirming forward on his belly a little. I've seen some motions to get his legs up but he isn't quite there yet. I'm not ready for him to be mobile







We need to get our mattress on the floor and do some baby proofing. Plus, I'm having a problem dealing with our cats at the moment - I just don't want them around the baby. They suddenly seem 'dirty' to me. Anyone else have cats and feel this way after having a baby? We've had cats for nearly 14 years. Is it my mama claws coming out?









Yeah, I was really tired yesterday and could tell the baby was too so I laid down and nursed him and then slept for a few hours - my phone rang a few times and I ignored the calls and went right back to sleep.









I'm not sure about the cats - maybe it would be differant if they lived in our house; but my mom has several and they don't seem dirty to me (probably are though!) I let DS pet them, and even pet their rabbit - though I do wash his hands after the rabbit. Johnny just adores animals though, we have a lake with ducks accross the street from us and he stared at them for hours last time we were over there. I also let Johnny swing on the park swing (he loves his little swing in the house on the highest setting now so I thought he might like the one in the park).

Which reminds me those pics of Caroline getting out of her swing were sot cute, Johnny does the same thing in anything..I can't just plop him into a seat while I pee anymore I have to actually buckle him









Hm...so it is totally 5:45am (got up to help DH get out of the door) sp maybe I should go back to bed for an hour before Johnny gets up wanting to play. Does anyone elses kiddos (who cosleep) wake you up in the morning? Johnny just talks louder and louder and grabs my face


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

wow! page 2 already?!? I never seemed to be caught up with the September thread... October looks long already!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Does anyone elses kiddos (who cosleep) wake you up in the morning? Johnny just talks louder and louder and grabs my face









yep and here we are. DD is up bright and early by 7 am (7:30 if I am lucky) no matter how much sleep she got the night before. Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Ollie's working on his top two teeth now - they are just about breaking through. He already has two on the bottom. So his sleeping is not great, and he bit me twice yesterday.

He's sitting up by himself, but nowhere near crawling. I weighed him on our bathroom scale yesterday - 21 lbs!

I'm 34 with two kids and my toddler also drives me crazy (from last month's thread).


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
what!!?!! crawling!!

Noah is still just a blob. A BIG 20 # blob. Are bigger babies just slower? hmmmm....

Evan is about 21 lbs., and I'm thinking the same thing. DD wasn't 21 lbs. even at 12 mos., and she was quicker at everything. But, even though I'm a milestone junkie, Evan is #3, and I'm able to both say and believe that babies develop at their own pace and I'm enjoying the immobile stage for as long as it lasts.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

20 pound babies!!!!!!!!







Wow- go mamas!!!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
Evan is about 21 lbs., and I'm thinking the same thing. DD wasn't 21 lbs. even at 12 mos., and she was quicker at everything. But, even though I'm a milestone junkie, Evan is #3, and I'm able to both say and believe that babies develop at their own pace and I'm enjoying the immobile stage for as long as it lasts.

hehe ME too!!! my 1st walked at 9 months, my seconded crawled at 5 months, walked at 8 months, my 3rd crawled at 6 months walked at 10 months, caroline is just starting to really roll and that is JUST FINE!!! lol i keep looking arund my house thinkig about all the things she is going to be getting in to soon and how much work its going to be lol i love my fat little immobile baby!! lol
oh and my dd2 was 16 bls at 4 months but since she hit all milestones early she stopped putting it all on so fast and was barely 20 lbs at a year


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

happy october! happy fall! ...i just love fall


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

welcome irismom!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hanno-crawling
firstimepreg-standing
---what's going on here?! our little ones aren't little







zenon doesn't even try to sit up







but he's somehow scooting around the floor (rolling and kicking, i guess)

montanamom-maybe bigger babes are slower...zenon is close to 20# too, i think. i'll find out for sure soon...

debstmom-sleep routine hasn't changed much here...he nurses a couple times a night.

ultserj--wow, yours walked early!! 8/9/10 months!?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

my sister just dropped out of a grad math program that she was in...so she drove out here and is staying for a while (doesn't have to be anywhere until dec) so, i actually haven't been on the computer as much as usual. it's been so nice to have an extra set of hands!

i had a day-long farmers market/craft fair last weekend and zenon was a happy lil guy (like normal)...but he also discovered how far he could move rolling! i'd put him down on a blanket and when i'd turn around again, he had rolled 5 or 6 times and was 4 feet away from the blanket playing with leaves in the grass! (and he doesn't put them in his mouth!!! the first thing he's ever grabbed that didn't end up in the mouth







) he'd do it over and over (roll away)...it was really cute.

i'm going to try hard and keep up with this thread


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i forgot to say bye...









(455 to go...)


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Up all night-again!
Boy is the house a mess. Poor Noah has that sick, whiny raspy cry.

He sure lights up when Dada comes in, it is so precious.

I just gave away a bunch of longies, booties, baby clothes, etc... on DS. I LOVE that website. I have been shut out of MDC TP-bc I posted too many ISOs before Noah was born. We live in rural MT, where else am I gonna find this kind of stuff? I can't believe I would be shut out-I have over 700 posts! Just irks me.

Have a sunny day! Enjoy the fall colors!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick post to sub. Hooray for Fall, I love the cool air! Scarlet joins the big baby club, another 20 pounder.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, moving my picture to the right thread, duh.

Ok, picture time!!!
Did someone say CRANKYPANTS??
crankaliscious
mutt-baby (my only pair of rich-lady diaper)
sippycup
the pink "she must be teething" cheek
slingin'
a day in the park


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, romi stands holding on to stuff all the time. She still isn't crawling though, just worming her way around!! But she is fat and active, which kinda makes the theory of skinny babies = faster fall to pieces. But I think she's not gaining weight like she used to, I sense she's thinner than before.

On a sad note, the girl nurses so fast that she doesn't have time to fall asleep at the boob anymore. Which sucks cause we had naps down and now it's a battle. Bah.

Our babies are definitely not newborns anymore!! All the pictures are so cute and sweet! I love all the april babies







I miss our DDC as well. I wish we could meet up somewhere to chat by subjects, not all in one thread. It gets confusing.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
On a sad note, the girl nurses so fast that she doesn't have time to fall asleep at the boob anymore. Which sucks cause we had naps down and now it's a battle. Bah.

That's us too...the only way he nurses long enough to fal asleep is if I nurse him laying down..


----------



## mainesax (Dec 21, 2006)

I have totally fallen off the face of the planet, and have decided I need some more "mom" time on here!

My daughter was due in April but was born May 8 - I think I was in the last four of the April DDC!

The transition to two kiddos has been hard for me. I'm a teacher part-time, and school starting was SO hard! I hadn't been since April vacation, so a four and a half month break has made it a tough transition mentally. Even worse for me now is that I REALLY don't want to be here anymore. If we could afford it, I'd be a SAHM in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, we barely make it with me part-time because of the lack of pay from having two kids in two years. If we didn't have the credit card bills that were run up while I wasn't getting paid, then I could afford to stay home. It sucks.







:

Anyway, on a happy note, I am loving being a mom to two girls. They are so much fun. My "little" Catherine was 10 lbs 15 oz and 21" when she was born a day shy of 42w. At her 4 month checkup she was 15 lbs 10oz and 26 1/4". If I compare her to her older sister, she is the same length, but weighs a pound less. Funny, because they're so opposite in appearance, too.

Catherine will be 5 months next week, and she's rolling over both ways and can sit unsupported for short periods of time before keeling over.








What's really funny is that she 'walks' - I thought they lost their stepping reflex way before now, but if you hold her by her hands she can totally walk, no problem. She's been standing on my lap since she was born, so who knows?

Here's my two sweeties:
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...x/101_0282.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...gust132007.jpg

I may be crazy, but I'm already planning for #3. We won't be ttc for at least a couple years, but since I want to go for a vba2c I need to research ahead of time. I happily found a midwife who will take me as a homebirth client, so at least I know there's someone out there for me - if I can convince DH to go alont with it!









Ok, enough rambling. I just wanted to check in and need to get on here more. The ladies left from the DDC were all that got me through those last couple weeks... I look forward to being on here more with you ladies.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey mamas,
I will try and make this my last bummer post...
So I have been trying to find some help for the ppd and in doing so ended up with CPS at the door yesterday.







Apparently they were just there for support, but they still looked through everything and now they are keeping tabs on me. I have an appt. with some doc today so we'll see how that goes, but basically I'm going home. I just booked my flights today, so we leave on Sunday. Dp is a little ticked I think, but is trying to be understanding.
I just want to feel like me again! I will be going to my family doc when I get back east and I will feel much safer about that since he knows me and won't over (or under)react.
*sigh* I can't wait to be with my family!
A
btw Arlo is doing great...he is so easy going! A real love of a baby


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Hey mamas,
I will try and make this my last bummer post...
So I have been trying to find some help for the ppd and in doing so ended up with CPS at the door yesterday.







Apparently they were just there for support, but they still looked through everything and now they are keeping tabs on me. I have an appt. with some doc today so we'll see how that goes, but basically I'm going home. I just booked my flights today, so we leave on Sunday. Dp is a little ticked I think, but is trying to be understanding.
I just want to feel like me again! I will be going to my family doc when I get back east and I will feel much safer about that since he knows me and won't over (or under)react.
*sigh* I can't wait to be with my family!
A
btw Arlo is doing great...he is so easy going! A real love of a baby









that is lousy about cps. i'm glad you're going home - when i had ppd it really helped when my mom came for a week.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

So, is anyone doing halloween costumes for their little ones? I'm thinking about making Cece a chicken costume, and maybe having Ollie be an egg (although I'm not sure how to make that...) Any other ideas?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicoley73* 
So, is anyone doing halloween costumes for their little ones? I'm thinking about making Cece a chicken costume, and maybe having Ollie be an egg (although I'm not sure how to make that...) Any other ideas?

family fun magazine (google it) has a cute egg costume idea


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

finns mama i am sorry about cps thats just what you where scared of!!! i am glad your going home i only moved 90 miles from "home" and miss it sooo much!! we are looking to move back sometime in the next year i hope.

my older kids are dressing up of course but i have stuff for the baby to wear from them but my MIL got a cute carters outfit with a witch on it i think she will just wear that








and funny you mention the egg for the baby! my friend thats due ( last friday) with baby number 3 is having her older 2 be dinosaurs and the baby ( if she ever comes) be an egg


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
family fun magazine (google it) has a cute egg costume idea

cute, but way too advanced for me! i'm thinking more about a white onesie with a yellow circle on it...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Hey mamas,
I will try and make this my last bummer post...
So I have been trying to find some help for the ppd and in doing so ended up with CPS at the door yesterday.









Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry! You're in my prayers, but I do wish there was something more concrete I could do to help.

I gave Daniel a mesh feeder with a frozen breastmilk cube in it (a boob cube!







) and he's in seventh heaven. It's hilarious.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

finn'smama- I am realy sorry to hear that!









I think I will dress litle Johnny as a dino or a pumpkin - I have 2 pumpkin costumes and one dino costume that came in give away bags...I just cannot decide though!

annettemarie- I may have to try the boob cube now that I can actually pump more in a week than DS consumes (though honestly I have slacked off pumping since I quit working).


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat;*
I wish we could meet up somewhere to chat by subjects, not all in one thread. It gets confusing.

I can set something up on my web site if anyone is interested.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
I can set something up on my web site if anyone is interested.









i actually had been thinking about this, i think its a good idea








and it would be cool if someone here could do it! i thought of bugging Dh to but that would be a pita lol


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Hey mamas,
I will try and make this my last bummer post...
So I have been trying to find some help for the ppd and in doing so ended up with CPS at the door yesterday.







Apparently they were just there for support, but they still looked through everything and now they are keeping tabs on me. I have an appt. with some doc today so we'll see how that goes, but basically I'm going home. I just booked my flights today, so we leave on Sunday. Dp is a little ticked I think, but is trying to be understanding.
I just want to feel like me again! I will be going to my family doc when I get back east and I will feel much safer about that since he knows me and won't over (or under)react.
*sigh* I can't wait to be with my family!
A
btw Arlo is doing great...he is so easy going! A real love of a baby









Oh, my goodness! I totally can't even believe that happened, it's just so crazy! What does it even mean? Good grief...what a way to freak a mama out...and how exactly does it happen? Arne't appointments with dr's confidential? Oh Anika, I hope you get some real support and help at home. How long are you going for?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainesax* 
I have totally fallen off the face of the planet, and have decided I need some more "mom" time on here!
.

Welcome! Your girls are freaking adorable! Love the 'snow white, rose red' looks!!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Ummmm, what's with all these babies standing up on things. Like are we having a contest or something? Standing is not allowed, especially pictures of standing. Rolling, and crawling, whatever, I haven't seen any visuals of this so I can brush it off. But standing??? Nope. not having any of it.









A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Up all night-again!
Boy is the house a mess. Poor Noah has that sick, whiny raspy cry.

He sure lights up when Dada comes in, it is so precious.

I just gave away a bunch of longies, booties, baby clothes, etc... on DS. I LOVE that website. I have been shut out of MDC TP-bc I posted too many ISOs before Noah was born. We live in rural MT, where else am I gonna find this kind of stuff? I can't believe I would be shut out-I have over 700 posts! Just irks me.

Have a sunny day! Enjoy the fall colors!

I like you're hair! It's cute. I got my bangs cut for the same reason, I was always putting it up.
And that's so weird about the MDC tp- I didn't even know that could happen!
A


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, this is my first time posting in this thread.








My sweet lo was born April 22, 2007. I also have a 22 yo DD and am also in the procsess adopting my 13 month old twin neice and nephew (whom we have had since they were 3 weeks old) as well as my 9 yo nephew and 11 yo neice. In the past year our family has grown from just hubby and I at home to a family of 8 (with three of them under a year old)









It has been quite an adjustment, but I am loving every (well, almost every







) minute of it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
montanamom-maybe bigger babes are slower...zenon is close to 20# too, i think. i'll find out for sure soon...

I do think the bigger babies are slower. WIth our twins Camryn has always been smaller than her brother Carson. Right now she weighs 21 pounds and he is 25. She was crawling and walking before him.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, moving my picture to the right thread, duh.

Ok, picture time!!!
Did someone say CRANKYPANTS??
crankaliscious
mutt-baby (my only pair of rich-lady diaper)
sippycup
the pink "she must be teething" cheek
slingin'
a day in the park









: It's official. Everybody, Romi is my favourite. After my own achievent of perfect offspring, of course. And her taste is impeccable.







:
But her mama drives me batty. shame, shame, buying all those expensive things for a wee little baby, dressing her up like a little doll! So my own dear daughter says things like, 'where's my crankypants, mama? Why don't _*I*_ have a set of crankypants?'
Ech. keeping up with the ddc'ers.







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Hey mamas,
I will try and make this my last bummer post...
So I have been trying to find some help for the ppd and in doing so ended up with CPS at the door yesterday.







Apparently they were just there for support, but they still looked through everything and now they are keeping tabs on me. I have an appt. with some doc today so we'll see how that goes, but basically I'm going home. I just booked my flights today, so we leave on Sunday. Dp is a little ticked I think, but is trying to be understanding.
I just want to feel like me again! I will be going to my family doc when I get back east and I will feel much safer about that since he knows me and won't over (or under)react.
*sigh* I can't wait to be with my family!
A
btw Arlo is doing great...he is so easy going! A real love of a baby

















that is so rough! i'm glad you are going to go be with famly.









i think romi is a doll in those crankypants...but i can't believe she is standing up!

montana mom- i love your haircut too! makes me want one...i've been tempted to donate some hair (haven't cut it except an occasional trim in ten years)


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ummmm, what's with all these babies standing up on things. Like are we having a contest or something? Standing is not allowed, especially pictures of standing. Rolling, and crawling, whatever, I haven't seen any visuals of this so I can brush it off. But standing??? Nope. not having any of it.









A

It is a good way to see those crankypants in action ! Seems that you get a fat baby or you get a super active baby for fairness. Unless you're doudat and you get both at the same time.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ummmm, what's with all these babies standing up on things. Like are we having a contest or something? Standing is not allowed, especially pictures of standing. Rolling, and crawling, whatever, I haven't seen any visuals of this so I can brush it off. But standing??? Nope. not having any of it.









A

Agreed!


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj;*
i actually had been thinking about this, i think its a good idea







and it would be cool if someone here could do it! i thought of bugging Dh to but that would be a pita lol

I just finished setting up the basics of a forum where we can talk in real posts on my web site.... at http://ddc.greyskies.org - someone try it out and see if it works ok


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I have an appt. with some doc today so we'll see how that goes, but basically I'm going home. I just booked my flights today, so we leave on Sunday. Dp is a little ticked I think, but is trying to be understanding.
I just want to feel like me again! I will be going to my family doc when I get back east and I will feel much safer about that since he knows me and won't over (or under)react.

Finnsmama, I have been in the same situation, although not with PPD, just regular plain old depression, but moving home was such a welcome relief for me. You need to do what will keep you sane.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ummmm, what's with all these babies standing up on things. Like are we having a contest or something? Standing is not allowed, especially pictures of standing. Rolling, and crawling, whatever, I haven't seen any visuals of this so I can brush it off. But standing??? Nope. not having any of it.









A









I thought the same way when I saw Hannah doing it!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AkRotts* 
Hi, this is my first time posting in this thread.








My sweet lo was born April 22, 2007. I also have a 22 yo DD and am also in the procsess adopting my 13 month old twin neice and nephew (whom we have had since they were 3 weeks old) as well as my 9 yo nephew and 11 yo neice. In the past year our family has grown from just hubby and I at home to a family of 8 (with three of them under a year old)









Wow! Welcome, and kudos to you for taking on such an adventure! I'm sure you're going to have fun!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







: It's official. Everybody, Romi is my favourite. After my own achievent of perfect offspring, of course. And her taste is impeccable.

Oh, what-EVER!!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

finn'smama- that has got to be the worst, I would be so upset and wanting to go home, too. I'm sure it will be great to get the hugs and support you need IRL.

AkRotts - Wow, superMom!!! Welcome to you and the other newbies. The more the merrier.









Is this standing for real or just a momentary pose to show off?









Krismarie- OT - are you still canning like crazy? I did clean my stove top finally, but apples are coming next, yikes! Enjoy the extra hands, that must be really nice. I only wish a family member would come visit, it's always me having to travel east with the children.

I am STILL pulling my hair out, literally. Are you gals still shedding?

Here are some new fun photos. Max took the one of Scarlet sans clothing and the one of us.

chunky http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=91799807

scooted backwards to Max's toys
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=91799807

sitting up with bro
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=91799807

me and babe
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...99807_91799807

new raincoat
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...99807_91799807


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
I just finished setting up the basics of a forum where we can talk in real posts on my web site.... at http://ddc.greyskies.org - someone try it out and see if it works ok









I was unable to access it.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah, Scarlet has a cold. Red eyes, runny nose and the cutest little cough and she still smiles all day. What a love


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

E - Your haircut is so cute! I cut my hair about a year ago, over a foot off and the hair salon donated it. However, dh was sad and told me I could never cut my hair again. So, it's growing back, but man it was so long and hard to manage before I cut it all off. I called it my sassy cut.







Have fun with it.

Ok, can you tell everyone is asleep and I finally have free hands for the computer? Off to lurk on other boards...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
I just finished setting up the basics of a forum where we can talk in real posts on my web site.... at http://ddc.greyskies.org - someone try it out and see if it works ok









fun!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Krismarie- OT - are you still canning like crazy? I did clean my stove top finally, but apples are coming next, yikes! Enjoy the extra hands, that must be really nice. I only wish a family member would come visit, it's always me having to travel east with the children.

I am STILL pulling my hair out, literally. Are you gals still shedding?


cute pictures!

yes, but not quite as much... our tomatoes are pretty much done even though i want more sauce







but, yes apples are coming! i've been trying to freeze some greens before it frosts here. a friend said she'd bring me some apples last week and i told her to hold off a week.







it is a rare treat to have family out here...i'm luvin it. what do you do with apples? we only make applesauce?

and i'm still pulling out hair too...i hate it. there are long hairs all over our house!
my dh is the same way!! he doesn't want me to cut my hair.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
But her mama drives me batty. shame, shame, buying all those expensive things for a wee little baby, dressing her up like a little doll! So my own dear daughter says things like, 'where's my crankypants, mama? Why don't _*I*_ have a set of crankypants?'
Ech. keeping up with the ddc'ers.







:

you're too funny


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom;*
I was unable to access it.

What kind of error did you get?


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I gave Daniel a mesh feeder with a frozen breastmilk cube in it (a boob cube!







) and he's in seventh heaven. It's hilarious.

Gianna enjoys this as well!







Soooo messy....soooo worth it.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
What kind of error did you get?

This one:

You are using an Invalid IP to access this site!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
sooo
how many post each day to reach 500?

That was how it was w ds1, he finally slept thru for the 1st time at 2 years [email protected]!

We might be on our way there! Can you believe we're on page 5 and it's the 3rd!

my dd3 is not a very good sleeper until the last few weeks. She again slept through the night last night!!! I'm so amazed. I really do think that the omega's, probiotics, and steroid cream are making the difference.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow- so many posts!

MaxiMom- how do you post the snapfish photos individualy?

UltimateSerj and I saw each other at LLL today and Caroline and Johnny were so adorable! They totally noticed each other and smiled at each other and stuff - so cute! (sorry no photos - will have to get some next time they are together).

serenitii- thanks!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 

UltimateSerj and I saw each other at LLL today and Caroline and Johnny were so adorable! They totally noticed each other and smiled at each other and stuff - so cute! (sorry no photos - will have to get some next time they are together).

serenitii- thanks!


it was so Cute!!! Johnny was laughing at Caroline and i was like she doesn't even notice other babies and then she gave him a big old smile!! oh i had my camera phone we should of snap a picture!! i think we will try to go to a park next week and make everyone come then we will get some pics!


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom;*
This one:

You are using an Invalid IP to access this site!

Can you try it now?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Wow- so many posts!

MaxiMom- how do you post the snapfish photos individualy?


I click on the picture I want to post, then copy the address and paste.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
Can you try it now?









It worked!!! Cool.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

we have double the may mommy posts!







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
we have double the may mommy posts!







:

woo-hoo!!! We win, we are better than they are, we have better babies and we are cooler







: Ok, I'm lacking sleep.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







: It's official. Everybody, Romi is my favourite. After my own achievent of perfect offspring, of course. And her taste is impeccable.







:
But her mama drives me batty. shame, shame, buying all those expensive things for a wee little baby, dressing her up like a little doll! So my own dear daughter says things like, 'where's my crankypants, mama? Why don't _*I*_ have a set of crankypants?'
Ech. keeping up with the ddc'ers.







:

Mmmm, call me skeptical, but could you be buttering me up to eventually get your greedy paws on my crankies for future offsprings (knowing that romi is my last)?









As for being driven to battiness, I can't even tell you how many times romi has asked: "mama, where's my painting?" or "mama, why don't we have a Babyhawk?" or even "mama, why can't I speak english?" How do you answer to that? Of course I fill the void with crankies. Apologetically, she gets cool clothes. I do my best but I can't measure up to all of you. So I stalk the boards and every so often tell romi "if you stand up for the picture, mama will get you some cool longies" And she does. Because she is kind. And I am weak.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

Is this standing for real or just a momentary pose to show off?
haha, you caught me!! It's all an illusion! We used props and diversions to make her appear to stand up!!

She stands for a few minutes at a time. If I'm holding on to her hands, she can stand forever. But to make everyone feel somewhat better in the light of my child's extraordinary physical endeavors despite her chubbiness, liam was the same. But he was a late talker. So there. No one remembers that your kid was standing at 3 months. But when your kid doesn't talk at 18months, it gets kinda scary!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Hey mamas,
I will try and make this my last bummer post...
So I have been trying to find some help for the ppd and in doing so ended up with CPS at the door yesterday.







Apparently they were just there for support, but they still looked through everything and now they are keeping tabs on me.

How did this happen? And you kinda hinted this was your biggest fear, is there someone out for you? Is it the doctor that called them (although he brushed you off, so I can't imagine he thought this was dangerous)? I'm totally confused. Why would CPS come by for PPD? Makes no sense to me.








Let us know how it turns out and I hope you get the help you need when you get home.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
UltimateSerj and I saw each other at LLL today and Caroline and Johnny were so adorable! They totally noticed each other and smiled at each other and stuff - so cute! (sorry no photos - will have to get some next time they are together).

Aaah, how cute is that?? I'm so happy your babies found one another through the miracle of our DDC


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
I just finished setting up the basics of a forum where we can talk in real posts on my web site.... at http://ddc.greyskies.org - someone try it out and see if it works ok









Awesome! I reg'd as Leanne b/c St M was an invalid nickname







I do so much better on forums than mega-threads







Thanks! And it's bee-oo-tiful!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

And I logged in as Myriam. Cause that's my name


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Mmmm, call me skeptical, but could you be buttering me up to eventually get your greedy paws on my crankies for future offsprings (knowing that romi is my last)?









As for being driven to battiness, I can't even tell you how many times romi has asked: "mama, where's my painting?" or "mama, why don't we have a Babyhawk?" or even "mama, why can't I speak english?" How do you answer to that? Of course I fill the void with crankies. Apologetically, she gets cool clothes. I do my best but I can't measure up to all of you. So I stalk the boards and every so often tell romi "if you stand up for the picture, mama will get you some cool longies" And she does. Because she is kind. And I am weak.

Oh my gosh! I was just laughing totally out loud, to the computer, in an empty room. Good thing dh wasn't around, he'd think i was nuts! Oh dear, I'm still laughing. We'd be so funny together in real life. Or maybe we'd be awkward and weird. Good thing we don't have to worry about that!

...so about those crankypants....if you ever need money you know who to contact...

...and about your family planning, aww doudat, you can't be done...you make such cute kids!! you and your cute little french hubby must keep procreating...you could have so much fun! having more kids, that is. i can just imagine your charmed little life- magical just like in Amelie!

no but seriously, romi is my favourite. you can give her to me anytime. especially if the wardrobe comes with her.

ok, now I need to attend to my disaster of a house. apparently it doesn't clean itself, even WITH a co-op student around.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh no, where to post! I'm QueenAmanda, because that's my name around here.
A


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

serenitii- oops, typed my email wrong when I registered on your site...I registered as lilmomma83, and accidently did email as [email protected]; but its [email protected]....









Soo...Johnyhas begun asking for milk everytime I sit at the computer







because I basically get on almost everytime he nurses...so now even if I sit here breifly he freaks out that he must nurse immediatly


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Mmmm, call me skeptical, but could you be buttering me up to eventually get your greedy paws on my crankies for future offsprings (knowing that romi is my last)?









As for being driven to battiness, I can't even tell you how many times romi has asked: "mama, where's my painting?" or "mama, why don't we have a Babyhawk?" or even "mama, why can't I speak english?" How do you answer to that? Of course I fill the void with crankies. Apologetically, she gets cool clothes. I do my best but I can't measure up to all of you. So I stalk the boards and every so often tell romi "if you stand up for the picture, mama will get you some cool longies" And she does. Because she is kind. And I am weak.

omg i am sitting here nursing drinking my margarita just came in from holding newborn baby and now i am laughing me butt off!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
I just finished setting up the basics of a forum where we can talk in real posts on my web site.... at http://ddc.greyskies.org - someone try it out and see if it works ok









Ok, i'ts beautiful! But what's going to happen to our 500post goal on here?
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

just posting a quick update...(and i just copy and pasted from the ppd forum, so i don't have to type it all out again







)

So Sat i called a crisis line hoping to connect with some resources and got the # for public health and that they did ppd screening. i called the next day and spilled my guts to, including that i had thoughts of harming my toddler. They put me in contact with mental health who proceeded to give me more phone #'s (all i really wanted was the name of a doc with some experience with ppd) and i kinda broke down crying. anyway next thing you know cps is at the door.
Now apparently they were only there to assess the safety of the kids and to offer resources, but I was freaked! We co-sleep, non vax, no wbv etc and we just moved across the country, I've been depressed so you can only imagine what the house looked like.
I did find a doctor who finally got it and prescribed medication. I am hoping to feel better in a couple of weeks.
So everything is fine, except i had a bit of a reaction to the meds she gave me, so just working out the kinks now.
We are moving back east permanently, and that has already made me feel better.
So, onward and upward.
Thanks for all the kind words and support girls!








Now off to check out our new forum!
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ok, i'ts beautiful! But what's going to happen to our 500post goal on here?
A

My thoughts exactly. I mean, we can't let the may board win... I wouldn't feel right about that. Mclisa and I are invested in winning now.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

don't worry about it, I got it covered
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
We'd be so funny together in real life. Or maybe we'd be awkward and weird. Good thing we don't have to worry about that!

I think we'd be awkward at first, but Romi & Eva would soon share styling tips thus breaking the ice. I mean come on, how could they not? They have so much to learn from one another... So join me in Amélie-land where gnomes and music are everywhere, lalala!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
just posting a quick update...(and i just copy and pasted from the ppd forum, so i don't have to type it all out again







)

So Sat i called a crisis line hoping to connect with some resources and got the # for public health and that they did ppd screening. i called the next day and spilled my guts to, including that i had thoughts of harming my toddler. They put me in contact with mental health who proceeded to give me more phone #'s (all i really wanted was the name of a doc with some experience with ppd) and i kinda broke down crying. anyway next thing you know cps is at the door.
Now apparently they were only there to assess the safety of the kids and to offer resources, but I was freaked! We co-sleep, non vax, no wbv etc and we just moved across the country, I've been depressed so you can only imagine what the house looked like.
I did find a doctor who finally got it and prescribed medication. I am hoping to feel better in a couple of weeks.
So everything is fine, except i had a bit of a reaction to the meds she gave me, so just working out the kinks now.

Oh hon








I hope the meds work quickly (they did for me, although I felt weird and jittery the first couple of days which made my anxiety spike). I hope you'll feel closer to being yourself soon. I'm just happy you found a dr that "got it", you know? It's so hard to actually take the step and spill your guts, and you had to do it a few times. I feel horrible for you.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
just posting a quick update...(and i just copy and pasted from the ppd forum, so i don't have to type it all out again







)

We are moving back east permanently, and that has already made me feel better.
So, onward and upward.
Thanks for all the kind words and support girls!








Now off to check out our new forum!
A

Oh. mama, oh dear. This must be just feel like a nightmare for you. I was trying to imagine myself in your position, and I think I would feel like my world has totally fallen apart. You must be wondering how you got here. Oh, I wish I could just bring you over some hot tea and dark chocolate and some good homemade soup, and I would do your dishes and sweep the floor and let you rest awhile. I'm sorry, but you need some love! And not that I just have sympathy for your ppd, but just that everything's a bit of a mess for you right now, I'm so sorry.
I hope your move goes really smoothly. I hope when you get home you'll just be able to pick up the pieces and put yourself back together. Will you have to find a new place to live? How's your hubby dealing with this?
I'm so sorry you had to deal with CPS. That must have been surreal. But I'm so glad you finally found someone who listened, and got what you needed. I hope this is the road to health and joy. Please keep us updated. Lately I've been thinking I wish I knew your address so I could send you a card. I hope that's not weird. Sometimes I wonder where the appropriate lines are in virtual communities!
hugs to you mama, and your sweet boys too. They won't even remember any of this.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I think we'd be awkward at first, but Romi & Eva would soon share styling tips thus breaking the ice. I mean come on, how could they not? They have so much to learn from one another... So join me in Amélie-land where gnomes and music are everywhere, lalala!

...and then Axel and Liam would smash and break things together...hopefully not bones... and we could have a fat contest, which we would win, and a french contest, which you would win...oh, and about the 'no english thing' with Romi, doesn't count because quite obviously she WILL know english with eloquence and my poor kids don't have a stinking chance, even though I am actually french as well but don't know anything more than 'le motoneige' because my parents moved to Alberta before I was born...
sigh


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh. mama, oh dear. This must be just feel like a nightmare for you. I was trying to imagine myself in your position, and I think I would feel like my world has totally fallen apart. You must be wondering how you got here. Oh, I wish I could just bring you over some hot tea and dark chocolate and some good homemade soup, and I would do your dishes and sweep the floor and let you rest awhile. I'm sorry, but you need some love! And not that I just have sympathy for your ppd, but just that everything's a bit of a mess for you right now, I'm so sorry.
I hope your move goes really smoothly. I hope when you get home you'll just be able to pick up the pieces and put yourself back together. Will you have to find a new place to live? How's your hubby dealing with this?
I'm so sorry you had to deal with CPS. That must have been surreal. But I'm so glad you finally found someone who listened, and got what you needed. I hope this is the road to health and joy. Please keep us updated. Lately I've been thinking I wish I knew your address so I could send you a card. I hope that's not weird. Sometimes I wonder where the appropriate lines are in virtual communities!
hugs to you mama, and your sweet boys too. They won't even remember any of this.
A

omg, tea, chocolate and soup are just what I need right now!
My parents are very supportive, so they will help us get back on our feet. And they are being really understanding, since as you can well imagine, I am feeling a little dumb! One should not move across the country 5 months pp, especially if they suspect they have ppd! I think I may have even mentioned it in the Aug thread. But anyway, everyone makes mistakes. Dp is disappointed, but just wants me to feel better and will do whatever that takes. I feel bad for him.
I would love a card! But I'm only at this addy for a few more days, so I'll have to let you know when we're settled







. Maybe we can meet at hillside next year, who cares if it's weird,







..
Anika


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

...or maybe we should meet in Montreal...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

oh Finn'smama- so glad to hear you are starting to feel better


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
...and then Axel and Liam would smash and break things together...hopefully not bones... and we could have a fat contest, which we would win, and a french contest, which you would win...oh, and about the 'no english thing' with Romi, doesn't count because quite obviously she WILL know english with eloquence and my poor kids don't have a stinking chance, even though I am actually french as well but don't know anything more than 'le motoneige' because my parents moved to Alberta before I was born...
sigh

you both are adorable!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I wanna move back to Canada *whine*


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
...or maybe we should meet in Montreal...









sounds like a plan!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I wanna move back to Canada *whine*

yep, it's where it's at!







:
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

hum, Queen? *la* motoneige.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

And Montreal for all!!! We should do a big april 2007 DDC meetup here, everybody's invited!!! It would be so fun. We could knit, and vent, and boast


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
hum, Queen? *la* motoneige.

my point exactly


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And Montreal for all!!! We should do a big april 2007 DDC meetup here, everybody's invited!!! It would be so fun. We could knit, and vent, and boast









that would be awesome. i would totally be up for it. I've never even been to Montreal....except, is that castle there?? Anyway.

Goodnight. I've been on here way too long.








I wish everyone good sleeps tonight!!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And Montreal for all!!! We should do a big april 2007 DDC meetup here, everybody's invited!!! It would be so fun. We could knit, and vent, and boast









ice skating at the park? with cocoa!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Savannah is being sooo weird today... Happy as a clam, then collapsing into tears (big crocodile kind) in a 2.3 seconds. Hm. Frustrating.
Montreal! That'd be SO cool! (If I can afford it, of course)
I think we'd all get along pretty well... after all, this is a pretty focused website to begin with, plus we have cute babies that are the same age!

And on another note, I sucked up more than 50 boxelder bugs today with the vacuum. Man, that feels good. But there's already more to replace them.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
Savannah is being sooo weird today... Happy as a clam, then collapsing into tears (big crocodile kind) in a 2.3 seconds. Hm. Frustrating.
Montreal! That'd be SO cool! (If I can afford it, of course)
I think we'd all get along pretty well... after all, this is a pretty focused website to begin with, plus we have cute babies that are the same age!

And on another note, I sucked up more than 50 boxelder bugs today with the vacuum. Man, that feels good. But there's already more to replace them.

we get those to all over the side of the house! but ours come in spring i haven't seen them in fall


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
just posting a quick update...(and i just copy and pasted from the ppd forum, so i don't have to type it all out again







)

So Sat i called a crisis line hoping to connect with some resources and got the # for public health and that they did ppd screening. i called the next day and spilled my guts to, including that i had thoughts of harming my toddler. They put me in contact with mental health who proceeded to give me more phone #'s (all i really wanted was the name of a doc with some experience with ppd) and i kinda broke down crying. anyway next thing you know cps is at the door.
Now apparently they were only there to assess the safety of the kids and to offer resources, but I was freaked! We co-sleep, non vax, no wbv etc and we just moved across the country, I've been depressed so you can only imagine what the house looked like.
I did find a doctor who finally got it and prescribed medication. I am hoping to feel better in a couple of weeks.
So everything is fine, except i had a bit of a reaction to the meds she gave me, so just working out the kinks now.
We are moving back east permanently, and that has already made me feel better.
So, onward and upward.
Thanks for all the kind words and support girls!








Now off to check out our new forum!
A

i wish i could come with queen and bring you choc and soup...(that is actually what i do do with new mama friends around here







) i'm so glad that things are onward and upward for you and that you are moving back and that is making you feel so much better


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And Montreal for all!!! We should do a big april 2007 DDC meetup here, everybody's invited!!! It would be so fun. We could knit, and vent, and boast









ooh that would be fun. it's only fair that you share your amelie-land with all of us!


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi everyone, I had Valerie on April 16 and was participating in the due date club but haven't been keeping up. Like finnsmama we moved cross country this summer and I'm trying really hard to adjust. I miss my friends and feel very lonely sometimes. This week my husband was on a business trip (he came home last night) and I cried every day that he was gone from feeling overwhelmed with all the children alone. I finally found a dentist and made an appointment (but it's in November!) because I lost my only filling (it's not a big one) and I keep getting peanuts stuck in the little space.

I also read Fast Food Nation and that was a mistake. I'm having some major food issues now...like I can not eat anything that I have not made with my own two hands from scratch anymore, and I am often too busy to cook.

Geez, rereading this it looks like I'm doing pretty bad. I am not, overall. I'm just in a sort of difficult adjustment period to new life and new baby. Too much for sure! I'll be fine in a few months I think when I've made some acquaintances and the baby isn't quite as needy.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

We can still post silly little things to meet our 500 post quota.









My silly little thing:
I'm selling off a bunch of random things on diaperswappers for money to purchase this super cute hanging pail wetbag that matches Scout's room: http://www.thegoodmama.com/index.php...roducts_id=300

....except I really want 2 of them so I can have one clean while the other is in the laundry....but I don't think I have enough stuff to sell to by 2.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

Ahem. Does anyone remember me? LOL. I fell of the face of our DDC planet.

We are doing well. Busy little bees. I quit my job in August and we are SOOO happy to have me staying at home. Baby #3 and the first time for me to be SAHM. (OK, I put ina few hours at my store when big kids are at their fathers, but still....)

Bodhi turned 6 months on the 1st (remember myt April fool baby?) and is crawling, sitting up, and talking up a storm. Whenever dh gets up b4 me, he puts a bunch of pillows, etc y his side of the bed in case B wakes and rolls around b4 I get up. This morning I woke up to B laughing and talking _standing up holding to the side of the bed!!!_ He was on a Blues Clues "thinking chair". I have to think he just was lucky to land there, and didn't actuallly pull himself um but..,.







:

Anyone else have a moving baby that seems bored half the time? I think he is about to hit a growth spurt. He is nursing more, and has been getting cranky easier. Still no teeth.

He LOVES being on my back in the Mei tai though. OMG, seriosuly, he would stay there all day long if I could handle it. Maybe I should just wear him more through this transition period., hmmm


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
We can still post silly little things to meet our 500 post quota.









My silly little thing:
I'm selling off a bunch of random things on diaperswappers for money to purchase this super cute hanging pail wetbag that matches Scout's room: http://www.thegoodmama.com/index.php...roducts_id=300

Knowing how easily swayed we are by diapering products, you would post this? You are evil.
Off to check out Goodmama's website...


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

KrisMarie - We'll be making apple butter and apple pie filling this year. We did both last year and they came out great.

Finn'sMama- Glad to hear you're feeling better already. Being home again will be great. Happy mamas make happy families.

Montreal in winter sounds fabulous, wish we could just fly through cyber space!

I've got to try Scarlet on my back in the Mei Tai. She likes the front alright, but she chews on it, practically squirms out trying to turn around and definitely has not fallen asleep in it. And sometimes it's hard to see around her big head! I do like it as an alternative to the sling though.

Welcome back April mamas!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Sigh...I am a bad mom. I have Hannah caught up by the boob tube right now. Something I never thought I would do. She is just so content watching Go Diego Go that I can't resist letting her be!! Bad Mama...BAD Mama!!

On another note, Hubby put in for a PCS (or transfer, for those who are non-militarily inclined!







) To Cherry Point, NC...I can't find ANY info on it from my other Marine wives. I guess none of them are stationed there.

Yesterday, my 1 year old, 'fixed' cat sprayed on my $2100 couch...that we got 5 days ago.







:







:







: Thank God for the protection plan, but I am REALLY hoping that the 'stain' protection includes smell, because when I called, they said to not do ANYTHING to it, so it's drying and smelling worse every minute.







:







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And Montreal for all!!! We should do a big april 2007 DDC meetup here, everybody's invited!!! It would be so fun. We could knit, and vent, and boast










will you still let a virgin knitter in?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

DH just rushed Claire to the ER last night.

The girls tried on their costumes this evening. Claire looked so cute wagging her tiger tail. She fell asleep with it on and woke up screaming! She is itchy and full of hives. She's also having an asthma attack. DH had just left to go to the grocery store so I nebbed her while waiting for him to rush home.

She didn't have to stay long in the ER. They nebbed her again and she perked up for them. She's home on steroids and did well all night. DH and I didn't sleep well because we were in and out of her room checking on her. (Sophia's been up since 4:30 just because so I'm ready for a nap.)

I called her lung doctor today to see if he wants Claire to be back on her steroid inhaler. She has an app't with him on Tuesday so that works out well as a follow up.

It's just crazy to think about how fast things change for her.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
will you still let a virgin knitter in?

Of course, you are after all the best May DDC spy around







. You are my #1 accomplice. So what you may lack in knitting skills, you gain in shadiness, and that my friend is priceless. Montreal will thus welcome you with open arms


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

On the other hand, is it your dd's costume that cause some type of allergic reaction? Scary stuff. At least she didn't have to stay in the hospital for too long. Nothing is worst than a sick kid.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Firsttimepreggers: eeeeeeeeeeeeew!!! Cat stink!!!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

mclisa that is so scarry!!!!!! I am glad she is better. Do you think it could be the chemicals the pump into those costumes to make them fire proof that effected her???
Again I am glad she is ok!!! Scarry....Scarry & not the good Halloween Scarry!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Mclisa's post had me thinking....are you dressing up your 6 month old for halloween???

We are. I am buying baby scrubs & Abby is going dressed as her Dad...They look so much alike!!!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

mclisa- so scary glad she is doing better and I hope the can figure out why it happened...

We are dressing Johnny up - but people have given us several costumes for him...I'm not sure if I would or not otherwise..


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

we have a pumpkin costume from the other kids that i might pull out and put on Caroline, but my mil got her a little outfit from carter with a witch on it and pants have a little black cat and i think that might be all she wears, she will be in the cozy/sling/ergo so its not like people are really going to see her anyway


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
we get those to all over the side of the house! but ours come in spring i haven't seen them in fall

Lucky you.
We only have boxelder trees so we get them all spring, part of summer and part of fall.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Mclisa's post had me thinking....are you dressing up your 6 month old for halloween???

Do I look like a Mom who would dress her son up as a lobster? Do you think I'd really have checked to see if he fit in the large stockpot tonight? And really, would I have just priced a chef's jacket at the restaurant supply shop yesterday?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
DH just rushed Claire to the ER last night.
.

That sounds horrific! Glad she's ok...what sort of conditions does she have?
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Do I look like a Mom who would dress her son up as a lobster? Do you think I'd really have checked to see if he fit in the large stockpot tonight? And really, would I have just priced a chef's jacket at the restaurant supply shop yesterday?










that's hilarious! i was going to say 'no, i'm not going to dress up my baby (maaaybe my 2.5 yr old) becuase i'm a mean cranky old mom', but then again, that sounds like a lot of fun!!
hmmm what could i dress my fat baby up as???? a dinner roll?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Do I look like a Mom who would dress her son up as a lobster? Do you think I'd really have checked to see if he fit in the large stockpot tonight? And really, would I have just priced a chef's jacket at the restaurant supply shop yesterday?










omg i want to see pictures!!!


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

I bought Evan a penguin costume, size 9 mos. about a month ago, but now he's already wearing 12 mos. in a lot of things and I'm not sure it's going to fit him. The rest of the costumes are pretty picked over here; I may have to settle for a pumpkin bib.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
omg i want to see pictures!!!

haha, me too!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, it's official...Micah has his first cold.







:







: I know it is good that it is strengthening his immune system, but he is just pitiful. I will rock/nurse him towards sleep, and when he is almost gone, he tries to take a breath (imagine that!!) and he can't because he's all snotty







When he finally begins to drift off, he has started doing this moaning/humming thing...I don't know if he is just fighting it or if it is helping him breathe.

I bought Micah a cow costume that he looked so adorable in a couple of weeks ago, but I think he has gone through a growth spurt since then, so who knows if it will actually fit come Halloween.

I do have a question about solids -- I haven't given anything to Micah yet. Just breastmilk and water...I want to wait until he has met all the milestones, but what is considered sitting up unassisted? 1 min? 2 min? 5 min? 10 min? And how do you test the pincer grasp?

mclisa -- sorry to hear about your daughter's trip to the ER!! How scary for you! I hope she is continuing to improve.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Knowing how easily swayed we are by diapering products, you would post this? You are evil.
Off to check out Goodmama's website...

I'm mean, huh?







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Well, it's official...Micah has his first cold.







:







: I know it is good that it is strengthening his immune system, but he is just pitiful. I will rock/nurse him towards sleep, and when he is almost gone, he tries to take a breath (imagine that!!) and he can't because he's all snotty







When he finally begins to drift off, he has started doing this moaning/humming thing...I don't know if he is just fighting it or if it is helping him breathe.

I do have a question about solids -- I haven't given anything to Micah yet. Just breastmilk and water...I want to wait until he has met all the milestones, but what is considered sitting up unassisted? 1 min? 2 min? 5 min? 10 min? And how do you test the pincer grasp?

Ah the joys of only having one child. I remember liam getting his first cold at like 10 months!! Romi's on her 3rd. Yep. Liam brings everything home









As for solids... Sitting up unassisted means for a good period of time (not minutes). You'll notice he'll be sitting and able to grab things while sitting down. If he's sitting for a minute or two, he's on his way! As for pincer grasp, you need to get a fairly small item (as in cherios sized) and see if he can grab it using his thumb and forefinger.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, and i bought romi a Gymboree flower bunting for Halloween. We are in MOntreal and it's gonna be cold come the 31st!! I don't know for liam yet, his will require more thought since he needs to wear it at daycare before trick or treating.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I'm mean, huh?







:

I'm just relieved none fit into romi's decor (her room is pink and black), so I saved myself from temptation!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
As for pincer grasp, you need to get a fairly small item (as in cherios sized) and see if he can grab it using his thumb and forefinger.

Should they be able to use their pincer grasp to put something in there mouth or just pick something up? Johnny wil pick up small pieces of avovado etc with his thumb and forfinger but then he usualy just shoves his the back of his hand into his mouth lol. then he gets mad and opens his mouth like a bird waiting for me to feed him.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

yay! it's back up!
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I think that's why there's more than one sign of readiness









The pincer grasp is just that... The ability to pick up small objects using the thumb and index finger. What Johnny decides to do with what he picks up is a whole 'nother story


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

ok, I feel like it's taking me forever to get my posts up, legitamately. why can't i break out of 600??
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
yay! it's back up!
A

After pressing "refresh" the whole dang day, it's about time


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ah the joys of only having one child. I remember liam getting his first cold at like 10 months!! Romi's on her 3rd. Yep. Liam brings everything home









As for solids... Sitting up unassisted means for a good period of time (not minutes). You'll notice he'll be sitting and able to grab things while sitting down. If he's sitting for a minute or two, he's on his way! As for pincer grasp, you need to get a fairly small item (as in cherios sized) and see if he can grab it using his thumb and forefinger.

Thank you! It makes sense when someone says that to me, but when I am being questioned about why no solids yet (i.e. my parents), it is hard to think on the spot. Then, I draw a blank on my "common sense".









I didn't realize how addicted I was to MDC until it was taken away for over 12 hours!!







I was having withdrawals!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
After pressing "refresh" the whole dang day, it's about time









So, what do you have your eye on tonight? surely you've been 'over there' since this was down today!








i'm still waiting for my pf, so I'm holding off. And i have a pair of custom longies on the way, but that hasn't really stopped me yet.
I got this awesome swing dress with dipe the other night, it's pink and brown and I love love love the pattern.

hm, I feel like i just plead guilty to something








A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Thank you! It makes sense when someone says that to me, but when I am being questioned about why no solids yet (i.e. my parents), it is hard to think on the spot. Then, I draw a blank on my "common sense".









I didn't realize how addicted I was to MDC until it was taken away for over 12 hours!!







I was having withdrawals!!









I was reading a thread on here the other day about how long one could go without solids(18 mos or so), and it was really eye-opening for me. I think I'm going to find the self-feeding really liberating, actually.
a


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree. Self feeding is the way to go!!
I read a study, I can't remember where, about links between feeding your child and obesity. It made sense to me because if you're spoon feeding your child, then he/she can't really control the input. They then end up eating even if they are full... Anyways, yep, no stress.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I am excited about it!! I have tried looking for some links backing up self-feeding to share with people IRL so they understand, but I haven't found much....If you come across something, will you share?

I have also read posts about cereal being unnecessary and void of nutritional value. Does anyone have any research that backs that up?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey- you're evading my question!
A


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

You know....this 12 hour software upgrade is really going to put a kink in our 500 post goal


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I am excited about it!! I have tried looking for some links backing up self-feeding to share with people IRL so they understand, but I haven't found much....If you come across something, will you share?

I have also read posts about cereal being unnecessary and void of nutritional value. Does anyone have any research that backs that up?

That's a really good question...I haven't actually seen anything. I guess I'm just following my common sense and intuition, gradually introducing one thing at a time, and I don't think people can argue with that, especially as she looks sooo healthy. But I can't believe my ped told me to start with rice cereal at 5 mos with Axel, and I followed the whole routine to a tea! good grief, how silly!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
You know....this 12 hour software upgrade is really going to put a kink in our 500 post goal









Well, we're making our contribution tonight! I would like to make it to 700 personally before I go to bed, but maybe that won't happen. I'm sleeepy...
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
hey- you're evading my question!
A

We cross-posting that's why!!
Mmm, so you've got fluffies coming your way? That dress set sounds really cool! As for me, lets see. I might buy a Babyhawk just to prove to romi that one doesn't need to paint to be cool.

I'm actually using bidnapper to bid on yarn all over Ebay tonight. It's sick really. Once you start knitting, it becomes all consumming. I think it's part of my ppd


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well, we're making our contribution tonight! I would like to make it to 700 personally before I go to bed, but maybe that won't happen. I'm sleeepy...
A

Ambitious!!

The sandman is working on me too...I've been enjoying my "alone" time, though. Micah has been sick, but he has actually slept 1 1/2 straight and counting (probably shouldn't say that TOO loud







). He's either exhausted and getting much needed sleep or (hopefully) starting to feel a little better.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

ha ha-I am an MDC addict also. In fact, my mom and dh make fun of me too. I am also addicted to DS. I just completed my first stash buying deal for another local mama. Man, did it feel good! I pretended it was for me, I mean us. I don't actually wear the diapers. Boy, if we had an income...watch out! It is probably a good thing we don't. In some ways.

So, Noah is officially SITTING up!!! 2 minutes-unassisted. Still no rolling. Still very quiet and stoic. I remember Andy being this way. In fact, we called him Stone Face.

My other internet addiction is abc.com-streaming shows. It takes 2 hours to get Noah in a deep sleep at night, so I knit and watch a little boob-tube...literally, have any of you seen The Bachelor? It is appalling (sp?).


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
We cross-posting that's why!!
Mmm, so you've got fluffies coming your way? That dress set sounds really cool! As for me, lets see. I might buy a Babyhawk just to prove to romi that one doesn't need to paint to be cool.

I'm actually using bidnapper to bid on yarn all over Ebay tonight. It's sick really. Once you start knitting, it becomes all consumming. I think it's part of my ppd









Don't ask me about the Babyhawk...I can't say enough about it! I gave the deli lady an earful the other day...and the wood guy at home depot...
and it would totally make you cool. even from a painter's perspective.









well, i can knit.







: just not very well. I'm left handed, and very slow. And I have no idea how to read a pattern, or even drop a stitch, or purl. So I guess that puts me back to NOT knowing how to knit. thank heavens! and hey- at least it's productive!! just think, your kids could eventually wear only hand-knitted clothes by you!!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
ha ha-I am an MDC addict also. In fact, my mom and dh make fun of me too. I am also addicted to DS.

Sorry I missed ya! just signing off, i seriously need to go to bed, i'm the only one awake in the house.
hey- i was wondering, you're moving from the country to the city, eh? that's so weird! won't you miss it??
A


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Queen-post in other forums. That will get you up there. Why do you want more anyway? I want more posts so they will let me back in TP.

I read somewhere that babes aren't really ready for solids until they pop their first tooth. Andy had NO interest until the day it popped @ 9 months. Something about the gut being ready-makes sense. Also read don't start w cereals bc they are high-glycemic and little nutritional value. Start w veg/fruit bc we develop our taste buds at an early age and the obesity rate is so high as it is. And fiber is best for long-term health. Generally, I just don't talk about it much, unless pressed. Then I use Andy's intelligence and willingness to eat anything and everything as my reasons.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

oh dear, I just bought another pair of longies. 
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Queen-post in other forums. That will get you up there. Why do you want more anyway? I want more posts so they will let me back in TP.
.

thanks, why does it work that way?
I just want to look old and wise.
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Kellymom has a wealth of info on solids. I remember Dr Sears (On Dr Phil) saying cereals are basically empty calories as well...

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/so...ids-links.html


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

yea-country to city...bc dh is in school and it is hard. He is studying to be a PA. Stays in town a couple nights a week. He loses so much of his day to driving...we miss him. I am tired. Been battling PPD... Feeling better, houses closes on 10/22. But I have to get a PT job. A bit bummed about that, but it would be nice to have some $$$. And Noah is quite an easy babe. My mom offered to take the kids when I work. I am applying for Service Learning Coordinator at the U. PT w full-benefits. My perfect fit...prayers and well-wishes please! Good night-all! (gotta finish my row, Noah is crying again)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
I read somewhere that babes aren't really ready for solids until they pop their first tooth. Andy had NO interest until the day it popped @ 9 months. Something about the gut being ready-makes sense. Also read don't start w cereals bc they are high-glycemic and little nutritional value. Start w veg/fruit bc we develop our taste buds at an early age and the obesity rate is so high as it is. And fiber is best for long-term health. Generally, I just don't talk about it much, unless pressed. Then I use Andy's intelligence and willingness to eat anything and everything as my reasons.

Liam had his first tooth at 13months.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
oh dear, I just bought another pair of longies. 
A

Oooooh, share please.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oooooh, share please.

page 5, longies and soakers, spots corner
http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.ph...810&vid=200001


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey girls, goood night!! i achieved my goal for the evening, and am COOKED. talk to you later!!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
We cross-posting that's why!!
Mmm, so you've got fluffies coming your way? That dress set sounds really cool! As for me, lets see. I might buy a Babyhawk just to prove to romi that one doesn't need to paint to be cool.

I'm actually using bidnapper to bid on yarn all over Ebay tonight. It's sick really. Once you start knitting, it becomes all consumming. I think it's part of my ppd









you mean it's part of your _therapy_, right


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

OmG, I so missed MDC today! My dh thinks I'm a little nuts, when I giggle to the computer. Then he says, "oh, mothering...". Yep, my silly mama friends help me make it through the day. Time to stand and read, but no time to sit and post. Finally all are asleep here, too.

I picked up a flyer at the library today for a knitting class, but it's at 6:30pm til 8, I don't think I could swing it with the kids. Who am I kidding, I have no time anyway. I just can't keep up with you gals. Can't knit, don't paint, don't have a babyhawk, what is a girl to do!

I told dh today to hold off on canning(he brought home three buckets of apples!!!!), I wanted to have my kitchen clean for a day. So he swept the floor for me today and lo and behold, the kiddos napped together (never happens), so I got to mop and vaccuum. Amazing the things one gets excited about these days.

Anyone having battles between toddler and daddy? DH gets all upset when ds is bratty and I wish he didn't take it so personally, ds is bratty to me all day. Then dh gets upset if I "defend" ds, that's not the right word, but anyway. The kid is only 3 and has a new baby sister and wants to still be the baby even though he is really a little boy, and is still potty learning, it's all making me crazy and I wish I didn't have to deal with it!









I should have posted twice, one for good stuff, one for vent, to up our posts! Oh well, doing the best I can here.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I do wish I had some help sometimes. I'm feeling mama'd out. No family or good friends close by. Wah. At least my floors are clean tonight.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Anyone having battles between toddler and daddy? DH gets all upset when ds is bratty and I wish he didn't take it so personally, ds is bratty to me all day. Then dh gets upset if I "defend" ds, that's not the right word, but anyway. The kid is only 3 and has a new baby sister and wants to still be the baby even though he is really a little boy, and is still potty learning, it's all making me crazy and I wish I didn't have to deal with it!









Nah...he has to take care of her for that to happen!







He spends time with her for about an hour a day, and that hour is amazing-magical-daddy-you're-home-and-different-from-mommy time....she doesn't really ever fuss for him, because she doesn't have the time to!! Our problem is when she grabs at his face, he insists that she's trying to hurt on purpose...and raises his voice.







: I'm REALLY trying to teach him not to do that.

On a different note...we are trying to have Hannah sleep in her crib all night tonight for the first time. I have a body pillow between us (me in the bed, and her in the sidecarred crib) and I'm hoping that I will be able to sit up and nurse her, and then put her back to bed. So far I haven't been to succesful at keeping her in there...she just rolls right onto the bed, or I pull her out without waking up! :-[


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
ok, I feel like it's taking me forever to get my posts up, legitamately. why can't i break out of 600??
A

that's funny...b/c i'll glance at peoples post numbers sometimes and i was surprised yours was in the 600s b/c i feel like we've probably all posted that many times in our ddc alone


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
DH just rushed Claire to the ER last night.

The girls tried on their costumes this evening. Claire looked so cute wagging her tiger tail. She fell asleep with it on and woke up screaming! She is itchy and full of hives. She's also having an asthma attack. DH had just left to go to the grocery store so I nebbed her while waiting for him to rush home.

She didn't have to stay long in the ER. They nebbed her again and she perked up for them. She's home on steroids and did well all night. DH and I didn't sleep well because we were in and out of her room checking on her. (Sophia's been up since 4:30 just because so I'm ready for a nap.)

I called her lung doctor today to see if he wants Claire to be back on her steroid inhaler. She has an app't with him on Tuesday so that works out well as a follow up.

It's just crazy to think about how fast things change for her.

that is frightening


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
ha ha-I am an MDC addict also. In fact, my mom and dh make fun of me too. I am also addicted to DS. I just completed my first stash buying deal for another local mama. Man, did it feel good! I pretended it was for me, I mean us. I don't actually wear the diapers. Boy, if we had an income...watch out! It is probably a good thing we don't. In some ways.

So, Noah is officially SITTING up!!! 2 minutes-unassisted. Still no rolling. Still very quiet and stoic. I remember Andy being this way. In fact, we called him Stone Face.

My other internet addiction is abc.com-streaming shows. It takes 2 hours to get Noah in a deep sleep at night, so I knit and watch a little boob-tube...literally, have any of you seen The Bachelor? It is appalling (sp?).

congrats on sitting, noah!!
sounds like a nice night..knitting, tv


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
OmG, I so missed MDC today! My dh thinks I'm a little nuts, when I giggle to the computer. Then he says, "oh, mothering...". Yep, my silly mama friends help me make it through the day. Time to stand and read, but no time to sit and post. Finally all are asleep here, too.

I picked up a flyer at the library today for a knitting class, but it's at 6:30pm til 8, I don't think I could swing it with the kids. Who am I kidding, I have no time anyway. I just can't keep up with you gals. Can't knit, don't paint, don't have a babyhawk, what is a girl to do!

I told dh today to hold off on canning(he brought home three buckets of apples!!!!), I wanted to have my kitchen clean for a day. So he swept the floor for me today and lo and behold, the kiddos napped together (never happens), so I got to mop and vaccuum. Amazing the things one gets excited about these days.

Anyone having battles between toddler and daddy? DH gets all upset when ds is bratty and I wish he didn't take it so personally, ds is bratty to me all day. Then dh gets upset if I "defend" ds, that's not the right word, but anyway. The kid is only 3 and has a new baby sister and wants to still be the baby even though he is really a little boy, and is still potty learning, it's all making me crazy and I wish I didn't have to deal with it!









I should have posted twice, one for good stuff, one for vent, to up our posts! Oh well, doing the best I can here.

sometimes i just have to let the house go and use a rare occasion (like them napping at the same time) to knit or do something else!









yes, ds1 and dh have battles...mostly b/c dh loses his cool really fast and ds plays off of it and throws crzy fits. not cool.

apples this weekend?? i should, we'll see if it happens.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

regarding all of these adorable costumes i'm hearing about--i'll need to see pictures! a lobster? a penguin? how cute!

my mom got zenon a tiger costume. it says 9 months but is actually rather large, so it fits him.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
We can still post silly little things to meet our 500 post quota.









My silly little thing:
I'm selling off a bunch of random things on diaperswappers for money to purchase this super cute hanging pail wetbag that matches Scout's room: http://www.thegoodmama.com/index.php...roducts_id=300

....except I really want 2 of them so I can have one clean while the other is in the laundry....but I don't think I have enough stuff to sell to by 2.









I LOVE my goodmama bags. We have 2 of the stick fairy ones. I bought the first and it was so much easier to use than my old one that I bought a second for upstairs! Great value, imo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I am excited about it!! I have tried looking for some links backing up self-feeding to share with people IRL so they understand, but I haven't found much....If you come across something, will you share?

I have also read posts about cereal being unnecessary and void of nutritional value. Does anyone have any research that backs that up?

I can't remember where I read it, but cereal took off bc babies on formula were not getting enough iron. Iron was easy to add to cereals, so the recommendation was given to have babies start cereal at 4 mo for iron.

I had some leftover rice the other day and blended it up for Abby, but ut sure is messy. Its just easier to breast feed than spoonfeed. She loves gnawing on carrots, so maybe we'll just self feed.

BTW, Abby is 6 mo with two teeth, working on her second cold, scooting around, sitting up briefly, and she can roll either way and get across the room (10 feet) in about 5 min by rolling and scooting.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Can't knit, don't paint, don't have a babyhawk, what is a girl to do!
Anyone having battles between toddler and daddy? DH gets all upset when ds is bratty and I wish he didn't take it so personally, ds is bratty to me all day. Then dh gets upset if I "defend" ds, that's not the right word, but anyway. The kid is only 3 and has a new baby sister and wants to still be the baby even though he is really a little boy, and is still potty learning, it's all making me crazy and I wish I didn't have to deal with it!









I should have posted twice, one for good stuff, one for vent, to up our posts! Oh well, doing the best I can here.

Ya but you can can, that's something I would love to do!

I notice ds is a lot more 'daddy daddy' and I try to encourage more time with him. I think this is the age where they go from 'mommy' to 'daddy'. I think ds is more 'bratty' when he doesn't get his daddy time.
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
page 5, longies and soakers, spots corner
http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.ph...810&vid=200001

I went to bed last night








ooooh, cute!!!! I really like that colorway! I like how the green warms it up (or is it yellow?).
Eva can do a 6.5" inseam? I'm already at 8" for Romi. But she is really tall.

ETA: I wanted to say: careful on Spot's Corner, lots of mamas got scammed there. ALWAYS CHECK FOR FEEDBACK!!
This one has feedback so I'm not saying that for this transaction, but I just wanted to warn everyone


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Thank goodness the site is back up! I was so board while pumping yesterday! I had to resort to reading the local paper's website. Even the sports.

My parents babysat Sophia on Tuesday while the rest of us went to "Go Diego! Go!". She now has a tooth. I blame them.









She has been paying more attention to us while we eat, but she still doesn't sit well. She's nearly crawling though.

I'm not in that big of rush to feed her because of Claire's allergy issues. Poor Sophia won't be getting anything for another month. I'm skipping the cereals all together. I've heard the same thing about them with the iron story. We'll be doing pears first which is suppose to be one of the least allergic foods out there. Turkey is too and I'm thinking by the time I feed her it will be thanksgiving time.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
My other internet addiction is abc.com-streaming shows. It takes 2 hours to get Noah in a deep sleep at night, so I knit and watch a little boob-tube...literally, have any of you seen The Bachelor? It is appalling (sp?).

I'm looking at Perezhilton.com







:. Scarier than the Bachelor. But ooooooh, so addicting! Bad Britney









Yeah for sitting though!!! It's fun to see them have a new perspective!

Ok, dh is waiting outside with the kiddos. And i'm here typing. gotta go!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

MonTanaMama: does your DH know what he wants to do once he's a PA? Does he want to stay general and work in a clinic or something else?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Goodmorning! Wow- now I have to remember which forum I posted stuff on









We wait on the front porch for daddy to come home and as soon as he does Johnny laughs at him







I mean, daddy is funny even when he is not looking at Johnny! The babe can fus all day with me and be perfectly happy with daddy too...not fair!!!









Oh, we let him chew on a celery stick yesterday and he adored it - I don't think he got any chunks but I am sure he got juice and it allowed us to eat in peace!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey- we're almost to 200 on day 6...


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Hey- we're almost to 200 on day 6...

Oh no- I'm back from the other forum already and no new posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I'm so so bored today I think it's time to try out the water carrier I was given and get out of the house to be productive!!!!!!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

But surely trying to reach 500 is not unproductive! and niether is talking to oneself - I mean at least better here than at the grocery store, right?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok- off to stalk mommies at the local park LOL

You know what happened yesterday? I ALWAYS wear Johnny when out and the first time I go to the park with Johnny in a stroller I meet a mommy with a hotsling on LOL


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Ok- off to stalk mommies at the local park LOL

Maybe I should do this...I don't have any mommy friends IRL


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Maybe I should do this...I don't have any mommy friends IRL

















well I didn't make it yet because he's *NAPPING!!!!!* (so excited second morning in a row with a long nap!) So shouldn't I be working or cleaning?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

*So here is the instructions for stalking mommy friends:*

1) Go to a public place (playground, grocery store etc)

2) Scan area for a mommies

3) Choose mommy you think you would most like to meet (BWing, BFing, has X amount of kids X ages etc) - this will be your conversation starter!

4) Make eye contact and smile

5) If she smiles back purposely walk "past" her or even towards her

6) Say "Hi," followed by your conversation starter for example: "Hi, how do you like your Moby?"

7) If you're brave enough exchange phone numbers or email addresses before leaving!

Hmmm....soo...do I have that way to thought out or what? I sound desperate LOL The sad thing is I actually DO that! And I HAVE mommy friends IRL and I'm always looking for more....


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I had to seperate the last two posts to reach 200


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
*So here is the instructions for stalking mommy friends:*

1) Go to a public place (playground, grocery store etc)

2) Scan area for a mommies

3) Choose mommy you think you would most like to meet (BWing, BFing, has X amount of kids X ages etc) - this will be your conversation starter!

4) Make eye contact and smile

5) If she smiles back purposely walk "past" her or even towards her

6) Say "Hi," followed by your conversation starter for example: "Hi, how do you like your Moby?"

7) If you're brave enough exchange phone numbers or email addresses before leaving!

Hmmm....soo...do I have that way to thought out or what? I sound desperate LOL The sad thing is I actually DO that! And I HAVE mommy friends IRL and I'm always looking for more....

I'm not very brave...a chicken actually







: But at least I have the guidelines now!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I have actually just now started coming out of my lurking shell here!







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

You wouldn't have too much stalking to do around here. Not alot of open bf'ng and rare bw'ng sitings.

Just wanted to let you know you aren't talking to yourself all of the time!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
*So here is the instructions for stalking mommy friends:*

1) Go to a public place (playground, grocery store etc)

2) Scan area for a mommies

3) Choose mommy you think you would most like to meet (BWing, BFing, has X amount of kids X ages etc) - this will be your conversation starter!

4) Make eye contact and smile

5) If she smiles back purposely walk "past" her or even towards her

6) Say "Hi," followed by your conversation starter for example: "Hi, how do you like your Moby?"

7) If you're brave enough exchange phone numbers or email addresses before leaving!

Hmmm....soo...do I have that way to thought out or what? I sound desperate LOL The sad thing is I actually DO that! And I HAVE mommy friends IRL and I'm always looking for more....


that's awesome! so funny, reminds me of the notes I took on 'how to flirt' when i was a young teenager!
I try to stalk around here, but once I joined LLL I found heaven, and a ton of potential friends. now my problem is trying to sound not too eager, like, i'm an artist, I have to be cool.

i thought it was funny that you were posting to yourself!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I went to bed last night








ooooh, cute!!!! I really like that colorway! I like how the green warms it up (or is it yellow?).
Eva can do a 6.5" inseam? I'm already at 8" for Romi. But she is really tall.

ETA: I wanted to say: careful on Spot's Corner, lots of mamas got scammed there. ALWAYS CHECK FOR FEEDBACK!!
This one has feedback so I'm not saying that for this transaction, but I just wanted to warn everyone









Hey thanks, I kinda bought them on impulse. I liked the colourway, which is why I bought them, i'm a bit fussy that way I guess. thanks for the warning, I didnt know about it and i don't shop there a lot.

But get this. So I've been on the search for the perfect pair of longies that fit into my budget, and the mission has been somewhat unsucessful, except for a couple pair. Well, a friends' mama can knit, and they've been hanging out here a bit b/c she's pregnant (the daughter-single young mom) and we talk diapers all the time. Well, the mother went home and started to knit, and today she came back with a hot pink/periwinkle purple striped set with a heart on the bum, Eva's perfect size!! Too freaking cute!! She gave them to me, and says there are more coming b/c my dh plows their driveway for fun. So here I have a perfect knitter, local, who whipped them up in a few hours, with awesome fashion sense, who will make them according to Eva's size FOR FREE!!! Did I just die??? that's even freaking better than knitting myself!
will post pics soon!
A


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

just checkin in..checkin things out.

Gianna is ACTUALLY SLEEPING ALL ALONE in our bed. She looks like an angel. I don't know what to do with myself. Should sweep the floor. Should clean the bathrooms. Probably won't happen. I haven't had time to myself in awhile so I think I might just hang out.









G started pushing herself up with her arms whiles she's on her tummy...So cute...little mini baby push ups. Mostly I love the grunting noises she makes







Babywearing is getting much much better, for which I am extremely thankful. She actually fell asleep in my Rsling today while I was running an erand....amazing considering she generally has to nurse to sleep and it's a big production. Of course I only needed to be in the store for like...10 minutes (I'm FAST these days) so by the time she had nodded off I was like...uhhh well. Gotta put her in the carseat...I HATED disturbing her. I almost felt like staying in the store and wandering around for an hour while she napped. But then I thought I might get kicked out for loitering and I thought that might get awkward. So I left.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Maximom-do we have parrallel lives? brattiness...grrrrr...so easily frusturates dh.

lilmom...I, too, go around thinking...hmmm, she could be my friend. in fact one Sat @ farmer's market, I said \to m y friend Beth-look at that girl she looks like she could be our friend. And that very night, my dh had his new classmate-friend over and guess who was his wife?? The girl I pegged as my new friend! Such irony!

QueenA-now you are making me a bit jealous. Will you stop bragging already!!!??!! (JK)

Queen anne-I have done that very thing. Loitering isn't something a new mama gets to do much of!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey thanks, I kinda bought them on impulse. I liked the colourway, which is So here I have a perfect knitter, local, who whipped them up in a few hours, with awesome fashion sense, who will make them according to Eva's size FOR FREE!!! Did I just die???
A


No, I think you've entered knittin' heaven


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
just checkin in..checkin things out.

Gianna is ACTUALLY SLEEPING ALL ALONE in our bed. She looks like an angel. I don't know what to do with myself. Should sweep the floor. Should clean the bathrooms. Probably won't happen. I haven't had time to myself in awhile so I think I might just hang out.









G started pushing herself up with her arms whiles she's on her tummy...So cute...little mini baby push ups. Mostly I love the grunting noises she makes







Babywearing is getting much much better, for which I am extremely thankful. She actually fell asleep in my Rsling today while I was running an erand....amazing considering she generally has to nurse to sleep and it's a big production. Of course I only needed to be in the store for like...10 minutes (I'm FAST these days) so by the time she had nodded off I was like...uhhh well. Gotta put her in the carseat...I HATED disturbing her. I almost felt like staying in the store and wandering around for an hour while she napped. But then I thought I might get kicked out for loitering and I thought that might get awkward. So I left.

I loiter quite often while Micah is asleep in my Maya wrap...


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Queen anne-I have done that very thing. Loitering isn't something a new mama gets to do much of!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I loiter quite often while Micah is asleep in my Maya wrap...

hmm well then. Note to self: Shamelessly loiter. It's all good.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: NO FAIR!!! Maybe she only knits acrylic (trying to make myself feel better here!)








I'm attempting my first pair of longies. It's really hard to get the hang of things like short rows and stuff. The idea of a gusset is freaking me out as well. At least I bought 10 hours of knitting "clinic" at my yarn lounge. I spent 2 hours there today while the kids were napping. Shows you how bad I am at it.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I'm not very brave...a chicken actually







: But at least I have the guidelines now!









I'm a big chicken too. Whenever I see a cool looking mama, I become super shy. I don't even make eye contact. So hard to make mama friends. I wish I had some close by. I'll go back to LLL in 2 weeks and try to hook up (if romi lets me). I dream of having a mama and a baby move next door. We could knit together, have coffees together, take walks... I live next to the biggest farmers market in Mtl, so we could even cook together. Hearing your talks of canning makes me yearn for some company to do these types of activities.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm a big chicken too. Whenever I see a cool looking mama, I become super shy. I don't even make eye contact. So hard to make mama friends. I wish I had some close by. I'll go back to LLL in 2 weeks and try to hook up (if romi lets me). *I dream of having a mama and a baby move next door. We could knit together, have coffees together, take walks... I live next to the biggest farmers market in Mtl, so we could even cook together.* Hearing your talks of canning makes me yearn for some company to do these types of activities.

See this is exactly what i left behind in guelph







. No wonder I'm depressed!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
See this is exactly what i left behind in guelph







. No wonder I'm depressed!









I'd be depressed too!!

Doesn't anyone wanna move to Montreal and be my friend?







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'd be depressed too!!

Doesn't anyone wanna move to Montreal and be my friend?







:

I'd love to move to Montreal, but I think we're gonna stick close to family for a little while







. Although, my sister lives in Ottawa and we've thought about going out that way.
I do love Montreal....
A


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm a big chicken too. Whenever I see a cool looking mama, I become super shy. I don't even make eye contact. So hard to make mama friends. I wish I had some close by. I'll go back to LLL in 2 weeks and try to hook up (if romi lets me). I dream of having a mama and a baby move next door. We could knit together, have coffees together, take walks... I live next to the biggest farmers market in Mtl, so we could even cook together. Hearing your talks of canning makes me yearn for some company to do these types of activities.

We could be chickens together!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm a big chicken too. Whenever I see a cool looking mama, I become super shy. I don't even make eye contact. So hard to make mama friends. I wish I had some close by. I'll go back to LLL in 2 weeks and try to hook up (if romi lets me). I dream of having a mama and a baby move next door. We could knit together, have coffees together, take walks... I live next to the biggest farmers market in Mtl, so we could even cook together. Hearing your talks of canning makes me yearn for some company to do these types of activities.

Awwww! I want a friend too! Well, I guess I do have a 'buddy' but she's single and babyless. And when we're out she likes to pretend the baby is hers. But it makes such a difference to know other _mamas_ who share a common bond. I've wanted a friend for sooo long... at least LLL is promising, even if they're not all my age.
You could move to Muskoka!







:
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
See this is exactly what i left behind in guelph







. No wonder I'm depressed!









You're so lucky. sooo lucky.

all this makes me want my sister to be here in Canada.







:
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 









Awwww! I want a friend too! Well, I guess I do have a 'buddy' but she's single and babyless. And when we're out she likes to pretend the baby is hers. But it makes such a difference to know other _mamas_ who share a common bond. I've wanted a friend for sooo long... at least LLL is promising, even if they're not all my age.
You could move to Muskoka!







:
A

I wouldn't be unwilling to drive up for a visit...


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I'd love to move to Montreal, but I think we're gonna stick close to family for a little while







. Although, my sister lives in Ottawa and we've thought about going out that way.
I do love Montreal....
A

You're leaving tomorrow, right?
Isn't it so funny that you can move across the country, and yet you're still 'here'?
A


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

No wonder we are all SO addicted to MDC and our DDC!

We *need* friends...so...bad...sighhhhh


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Too bad we are scattered around the continent....And I think I am the farthest from anyone (in the south)


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I wouldn't be unwilling to drive up for a visit...









Would you really!? I would love that! We could meet if you wanted, or you could come here...fall is a beautiful time to drive around Ontario! Lets see...Guelph is...2.5 hrs? When we went to Hillside I think that was about it, and my aunt/uncle used to live there. Now they're in Cambridge, only a wee bit farther.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Pics!!

the new awesome free longies:
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October013.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October018.jpg

Eva sitting up outside
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October020.jpg
enjoying her tongue
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October009.jpg
(she does that all the time, it's her favourite toy!!)

the boys, ready to work on a misty morning
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October003.jpg


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

wow, i'm actually on when some of you mamas are on! i'm usually in bed now, but i just got home from work. (pak)

queen--free longies?! (and cute pics...i







the tongue one)

doudat--i'm also working on my first pair! just trying to find the time to do it. i can't imagine doing it for free for someone though...it's taking me a while.

it would be neat to all meet up...too bad we are all so far apart. i think i'm closest to doudat. i'm just 4 hours from montreal.

i shouldn't complain too much though...there are many neat mamas around here. i'm just not good at making friends. a good mama friend did just move back to the area though. she's busy buiding a yurt, but when that's done i'll have someone to hang out with.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

goodnight ladies! sorry I missed you krismarie- I had no idea you were so close to montreal...but then I realized I'm about....7 or 8 hours from there...so it's not THAT close!

yes, you shouldn't complain, if you know a mama who's building a yurt!!








then again, i do know several people who've built straw bale too. but i don't hang out with them!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

good night queen


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i think i'm headed to bed too---night mamas!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Pics!!

enjoying her tongue
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...October009.jpg
(she does that all the time, it's her favourite toy!!)

too cute
eep!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I dream of having a mama and a baby move next door. We could knit together, have coffees together, take walks... I live next to the biggest farmers market in Mtl, so we could even cook together.









I dreamed of that too...and I have neighbor mom who is I think stalking me (she sent her husband to tell my husband that I should go over and talk to her and take walks with her LOL) but she leaves her child in a stroller almost all day and pretty much chain smokes (I'm not trying to offend any of you if you are smokers - but I do not smoke and try to avoid regularly having the baby around people who do). Oh well...you can't have it all!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Doesn't anyone wanna move to Montreal and be my friend?







:

I sooooooooooo wish I could justify a visit!!! I've been wanting to go back to Montreal ever since the first time I went and I was with a bunch of men who didn't want to see the city (we were there for whitewater kayaking)...and better yet if I meet a friend









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
No wonder we are all SO addicted to MDC and our DDC!

We *need* friends...so...bad...sighhhhh









SO glad I'm not the only one!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Too bad we are scattered around the continent....And I think I am the farthest from anyone (in the south)









You don't live in FL do you? I think we are making a trip there to visit family over the winter or in the spring...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Pics!!

Sooooooo cute!!!!!!!! I love em!!! She is such a sweety too!!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
she leaves her child in a stroller almost all day and pretty much chain smokes (I'm not trying to offend any of you if you are smokers - but I do not smoke and try to avoid regularly having the baby around people who do).

You don't live in FL do you? I think we are making a trip there to visit family over the winter or in the spring...

As an ex-smoker, I limit/avoid time around smokers, so I totally understand! I think that ex-smokers are even worse about that than the nons.

I'm in southeastern Tennessee, but you were close!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I'm in southeastern Tennessee, but you were close!!









MY DH wants to move to that area (though I doubt that will happen, at least for a while)....I use to kayak in TN pretty regularly as a teen. It's a beautiful state!

So, up with a cranky baby







I'm hoping it's just gas and I can get him comfortable and back to sleep soon!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

It is a pretty area...I just wish people here were a little more crunchy.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat--i'm also working on my first pair! just trying to find the time to do it. i can't imagine doing it for free for someone though...it's taking me a while.

it would be neat to all meet up...too bad we are all so far apart. i think i'm closest to doudat. i'm just 4 hours from montreal.

I have no idea what a yurt is







:

So cool you're doing longies too!! We should do swaps like they do on DS. You make longies for another baby than yours that way someone gets a style that's completely different than what they're used to making. I would be on that at DS but I don't have enough post counts (you need 500).

4 hours form here, huh? Where exactly are you?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

LilMomma83 : I would totally avoid the smoking mama too. Sorry, but that just grosses me out. Maybe cause I'm an ex smoker too...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: cool longies, I'm still jealous!
And Eva is such a doll, love the tongue picture!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I have no idea what a yurt is







:

So cool you're doing longies too!! We should do swaps like they do on DS. You make longies for another baby than yours that way someone gets a style that's completely different than what they're used to making. I would be on that at DS but I don't have enough post counts (you need 500).

4 hours form here, huh? Where exactly are you?

we should do a swap--if i ever get these done








a yurt is a permanant tent-of-sorts. they are building a wooden base/foundation and structure. it will be covered in canvas. yurt.com has some pictures. i'm not sure how fun it will in january









i'm in castleton, vermont. 1.5 hours south of burlington, vt...about 2 hours south of canadian border, i believe. it may even be less than 4 hours away.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Duh, as soon as I checked it out, I realised what a yurt is. It's "yourte" in french, so you'd think I would've had enough smarts to figure it out. But nope. Blame the mommy-brain.

I'll see how my longies turn out. Because if they're horrific, well I don't want anyone to see them!!

ETA: Burlington is like an hour away from here!!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Eva is so cute! And KM, I love the pics you posted on the our other forum.

Scarlet has been SCREAMING in the car lately, on our way home from shopping trips to Vancouver (WA), then when we get home she nurses and falls right asleep. Guess she's just hungry? But I fed her before we left, who knows.

Queen, I've been wondering how you heat a straw bale house (same for a yurt, do you have a fire in the middle, like a teepee?). We live in an old log cabin, so it's wood heat for us, no place to put central heat.

I'm jealous, you're all fairly close to one another, I'm on the other side of the continent. We have spoken about moving to Vermont some day,
i'll check out the map and see where you are, km.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

You all are giving me the traveling bug!!! Stop talking about it right now! I've always wanted to see Montreal....it's on my list.

Love the longies! I'm just trying to decide what my family would say it my kid showed up in those.

Off to figure out supper.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

But one last thing since I need to boost my count up by just 2 more posts.

I took 3 of my girls (Sophia was sleeping so she stayed home with my BIL who was watching football at my house) and his 3 girls and we drove around the neighborhood. (Please don't ask how we fit them in the mini-van














We stopped at 2 open houses that I wanted to see in the neighborhood. The realtors' eyes all bugged out. I looked at one and said "I had to leave the baby at home because she was sleeping". More stares! It was fun snooping through the houses.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

One more to make it to 3700

thanks all for indulging me


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

Si turned six months old on the 3rd. He's SO BIG. He's trying to crawl. I keep trying to talk him out of it. He's been a back sleeper since birth. Now that he can roll he apparently MUST and he gets mad and wakes up when he rolls to his tummy at night.

He's cutting his 3rd tooth. Other than waking a lot and needing some extra snuggles, he's been okay.

I cannot believe it's been 6 months. His personalyity is great. I'm not ready for a mobile baby though. He's grabbing and swiping and mouthing oh my!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
One more to make it to 3700

thanks all for indulging me

Next goal: 4000. Go to it woman!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

What's with all the teeth-cutting? I thought teeth normally come in at around 8 months. You all have precocious babies.

We went to Ikea today and Romi was amazing. She was a big flirt with everyone. We overspent as usual, but got some lovely fabric for the house







: We bought this house a year ago but built an extension that dh just finished today. It's so nice to see it finally done


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
You all are giving me the traveling bug!!! Stop talking about it right now! I've always wanted to see Montreal....it's on my list.

Love the longies! I'm just trying to decide what my family would say it my kid showed up in those.

Off to figure out supper.

You haven't lived till you've visited Montreal. it's fabulous







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm up'ing my post count too







:

neetling: your tag (under your user name) made me


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Darnit!!! Doudat I wish I would have known you were going to Ikea. We want to buy a Latex mattress and Ikea sells them. I don't know if it is comfy or not. If you go back, could you lay down on it for me??









Or anyone else that wants to can...

Who lives in the NW US? We need to do a meet-up out here, somewhere.

Yea-Noah! He slept 4 straight hours last night. DH said he was worried about SIDS and had me check often. He slept from 7-11. ahhh. so relaxing! but dh had to study so no lovey snuggles.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Too bad we are scattered around the continent....And I think I am the farthest from anyone (in the south)









i'm in the south - mobile, alabama.

i would love to visit canada - i've only been to vancouver area - but it's way too cold for me to live there!


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

So, since we live in the south, and it's still summer here, we went to the beach today. And Oliver got sunburned. I have no idea how - I'm not using sunscreen on him yet, but he had a hat on and was under the umbrella the whole time, except when he took a nap in the stroller. I lived in Miami for 3 years and Cecilia NEVER had a sunburn. I feel terrible - my poor little guy.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Poor guy! I asked my pediatrician this summer, and she said it was okay to use sunscreen (Evan was 2-3 mos. old). Then, I used a sunblock terry top and bathing suit, hat with side flaps, velcro sunglasses (so cute!), a baby tent, all under one of those thingies (I'm blanking), you know, a cabana (?). Hey, he's a red-head!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Queen, I've been wondering how you heat a straw bale house (same for a yurt, do you have a fire in the middle, like a teepee?). We live in an old log cabin, so it's wood heat for us, no place to put central heat.

Yep, we heat with wood. You can also heat with radiant in-floor heating, which we have in the addition. We also designed our house so it gets great passive-solar heat in the winter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neetling* 
.
I cannot believe it's been 6 months. His personalyity is great. I'm not ready for a mobile baby though. He's grabbing and swiping and mouthing oh my!

Ok, can you explain your quote unde your name to me? I didn't get it. My brain went with my placenta. I guess I should have eaten some of it.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Yea-Noah! He slept 4 straight hours last night. DH said he was worried about SIDS and had me check often. He slept from 7-11. ahhh. so relaxing! but dh had to study so no lovey snuggles.

Yay for Noah! Funny you had to include 'no lovey snuggles.' I don't know why I think it's funny that no one else is getting any sex. I just can't imagine my husband chosing anything over sex! I guess it's baffling how I ended up with such a horn-dog. Oh well, me and McLisa. I guess this puts you out of the running for 'first to have next baby'! I still bet on Maximom, though. I just have this feeeeling.
A


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I'm in southeastern Tennessee, but you were close!!

















:

That's a gorgeous part of the world.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Queen-are you saying that your dh is always ready? I think my dh is too...it is just that when I am lactating I am not so ready...I guess my libido went w MY placenta. I guess it is Nature's Birthcontrol.

Now, are some of you trying to get PG??


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 







I dreamed of that too...and I have neighbor mom who is I think stalking me (she sent her husband to tell my husband that I should go over and talk to her and take walks with her LOL) but she leaves her child in a stroller almost all day and pretty much chain smokes (I'm not trying to offend any of you if you are smokers - but I do not smoke and try to avoid regularly having the baby around people who do). Oh well...you can't have it all!!!


Maybe you can convert her to our perfect ways lol


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Queen-are you saying that your dh is always ready? I think my dh is too...it is just that when I am lactating I am not so ready...I guess my libido went w MY placenta. I guess it is Nature's Birthcontrol.

Now, are some of you trying to get PG??

Yep, it's the truth. Too bad it was drilled into us in premarital counselling 'do not deprive your spouse...'







Can't argue with the Bible! I agree with you about my own libido though...but hey, I figure lovin' is good for ya anyway.








And, well, I don't think anyone is _trying_ to get pregnant, but we were wondering who would be the first! You know, so far we've all missed the 4-5 month 'oops!' so I guess we're doing pretty good as a ddc!
A


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Yay for Noah! Funny you had to include 'no lovey snuggles.' I don't know why I think it's funny that no one else is getting any sex. I just can't imagine my husband chosing anything over sex! I guess it's baffling how I ended up with such a horn-dog. Oh well, me and McLisa. I guess this puts you out of the running for 'first to have next baby'! I still bet on Maximom, though. I just have this feeeeling.
A

Hmm...ever since I got AF back I've felt like we were honeymoonin again LOL but DH is always tired from working 60hr weeks with 3-4hrs of commuting time each day....and the whole co-sleeping thing....but we concieved him during the day so I guess our sleeping arrangments don't matter LOL

Does anyone plan for sex? I seriously am thinking we might have to plan for it the next SAturday DH is off work...


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

wow i was gone for 2 days and you all where BUSY!!!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Hmm...ever since I got AF back I've felt like we were honeymoonin again LOL but DH is always tired from working 60hr weeks with 3-4hrs of commuting time each day....and the whole co-sleeping thing....but we concieved him during the day so I guess our sleeping arrangments don't matter LOL

Does anyone plan for sex? I seriously am thinking we might have to plan for it the next SAturday DH is off work...

Hmm, I really don't want a reason to look forward to af back!
DH plans for sex, I agree sometimes b/c it usually means I get some time off







, which is understood before. We negotiate.









On another, more innocent note,







we had our Thanksgiving here today, and during he meal I set Evangeline up in a high chair at the table. She was very happy playing with a tag for awhile, then I gave her a small lump of turnip/rutabega, which she loved to play with. She may have gotten a lick or two in, but I was please to see she couldn't figure out how to get the mush to her mouth, or maybe she just enjoyed the feeling in her fingers. She got a taste, b/c she was sucking her fingers, but maybe a pea-sized amount. What a nice day to have her first 'meal'!
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Does anyone plan for sex? I seriously am thinking we might have to plan for it the next SAturday DH is off work...

I'm beginning to think that scheduling sex is the only way we are going to get things fired back up again. Ha! We both just wait until we're way too tired to get around to it. Sometimes we fight the tiredness and MAKE ourselves do it.







But I hate it when it's forced like that, kwim? It's always nice and all, but sort of boring...because when you're tired, you just do the "basics" and go through the motions. Uugh. We BOTH need a libido boost.

Maybe we can schedule a "date" a couple times a week where we make time during DD's daytime nap. That way, we are not exhausted. But then....it will still feel forced. Sheesh.


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Queen-are you saying that your dh is always ready? I think my dh is too...it is just that when I am lactating I am not so ready...I guess my libido went w MY placenta. I guess it is Nature's Birthcontrol.

Now, are some of you trying to get PG??

My Dh is always ready, too. I got back to my pre-preg weight by my 8 week check up, and so DH was so cute...following me around saying "Oooh hot mama!!!" To him it must have looked like I was "back in business" but even now, I have to really focus and concentrate to get into lovemaking. I think my libido is low from the nursing hormones, too. It seems to be getting better though.

As for trying to get PG...we're not trying or avoiding. I COULD start charting again, but I'm too lazy. We're just doing the ecological bfing thing. I would not mind getting PG again right now...we want a large fam. the only thing that worries me is losing my milk supply. Other than that...it's whatev


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Eva is so cute! And KM, I love the pics you posted on the our other forum.

Scarlet has been SCREAMING in the car lately, on our way home from shopping trips to Vancouver (WA), then when we get home she nurses and falls right asleep. Guess she's just hungry? But I fed her before we left, who knows.

Queen, I've been wondering how you heat a straw bale house (same for a yurt, do you have a fire in the middle, like a teepee?). We live in an old log cabin, so it's wood heat for us, no place to put central heat.

I'm jealous, you're all fairly close to one another, I'm on the other side of the continent. We have spoken about moving to Vermont some day,
i'll check out the map and see where you are, km.


ooo, exciting! come to vt!







there is a high concentration of ap-families here (i just haven't gone out of my way to get to know lots of them)







my yurt-dwelling friends heat with woodstoves. my strawbale-dwelling friends heat with a pellet stove and a solar-thermal system.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hmm, I really don't want a reason to look forward to af back!
DH plans for sex, I agree sometimes b/c it usually means I get some time off







, which is understood before. We negotiate.









On another, more innocent note,







we had our Thanksgiving here today, and during he meal I set Evangeline up in a high chair at the table. She was very happy playing with a tag for awhile, then I gave her a small lump of turnip/rutabega, which she loved to play with. She may have gotten a lick or two in, but I was please to see she couldn't figure out how to get the mush to her mouth, or maybe she just enjoyed the feeling in her fingers. She got a taste, b/c she was sucking her fingers, but maybe a pea-sized amount. What a nice day to have her first 'meal'!
A









we negotiate too.














i always said that i wasn't going to "use" sex like that...but dh wants it ALL the time (and i DO NOT)...so i guess a little wheelin and dealin works.









that does sound like a wonderful first meal


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Duh, as soon as I checked it out, I realised what a yurt is. It's "yourte" in french, so you'd think I would've had enough smarts to figure it out. But nope. Blame the mommy-brain.

I'll see how my longies turn out. Because if they're horrific, well I don't want anyone to see them!!

ETA: Burlington is like an hour away from here!!!

wow, only an hour!? than we are close...like 3 hours max!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

occasionally i freak out about things (








)...most recently lead. kaylo had a high lead level when he was one and we found out the bad spots in our house. we've been trying to keep them covered but it's hard. annnnyway. for some reason i really freaked out about it recently and i'm taking both boys to be tested again today (blood-draw). i hope zenon does alright...he hasn't been poked at all yet (haven't done vax...not sure if we will) i just hope that i'm not worried about it b/c my intuition is right and they have high levels.


----------



## starbound25 (May 25, 2006)

hey mamas, this is the first time I've posted to this thread, just checking in
we JUST moved babe from our bedroom to her bedroom this week, so DH and I dtd for the first time in like 2 months!







: it was a good time








Babe has good sleeping nights and bad sleeping nights you never know what you're gonna get
I have 10lbs left to get back to prepreg weight, I HATE the last 10lbs! I feel like it will be there forever!
I'm loosly training to run a 5k on Nov 4th! I hope I make it
Susan


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starbound25* 
I have 10lbs left to get back to prepreg weight, I HATE the last 10lbs! I feel like it will be there forever!
I'm loosly training to run a 5k on Nov 4th! I hope I make it
Susan

What a great idea! I'm down to the "final four" pounds, but I actualy want tp lose 21 more after that. Plus my wieght has not budged for at least a month. I did buy new clothes recently and DH insiists I look slimer - but I don't see it







Oh and I had been all proud when I went to motherhood maternity and baught bras a few months back because she said I was DD (I was a B pre-preg) but I just baught some at Playtex and they measured me a C and went on to say, "they only get smaller and smaller from here sweetie" - I'm so disapointed


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
What a great idea! I'm down to the "final four" pounds, but I actualy want tp lose 21 more after that. Plus my wieght has not budged for at least a month. I did buy new clothes recently and DH insiists I look slimer - but I don't see it







Oh and I had been all proud when I went to motherhood maternity and baught bras a few months back because she said I was DD (I was a B pre-preg) but I just baught some at Playtex and they measured me a C and went on to say, "they only get smaller and smaller from here sweetie" - I'm so disapointed










lol no they get bigger with each child! lol i was a c before kids and haven't seen it since lol after sam weaned before i got prego with Caroline i was done to a d finally i have been an f or dd now for years i go between the 2 lol


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
occasionally i freak out about things (







)...most recently lead. kaylo had a high lead level when he was one and we found out the bad spots in our house. we've been trying to keep them covered but it's hard. annnnyway. for some reason i really freaked out about it recently and i'm taking both boys to be tested again today (blood-draw). i hope zenon does alright...he hasn't been poked at all yet (haven't done vax...not sure if we will) i just hope that i'm not worried about it b/c my intuition is right and they have high levels.

Wow - that's scary! I guess it's some paint in your house that's the problem? Yikes!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

No, I'm not trying to get pregnant, Queen, don't put a hex on me! It's making me nervous,







.

Hmmm, a schedule. Well, maybe I could let him know early in the day to plan for that evening. I can always tell when he's ready, he looks at naked girls on the internet!







: (met-art, not too raunchy!) But most of time, we are just too tired.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Let's see, what else, I need to up my post count, too. It looks pretty piddly there, considering how long I've been on MDC. Ds has been pretty good lately, he loves the rain (and it poured yesterday) and had a blast jumping through all the puddles and getting soaked. He's still asleep, so it definitely wore him out.

Dear Scarlet is up, cooing and such. She fell off the couch yesterday, whoops. We have a sectional that I put together to make sort of a playpen, then put pillows around. I asked Max how was doing (like not falling off!) and he said "fine, she has her toy", then next thing I hear is "Mom, she fell off the couch". She was ok, though. Just one of many bumps she'll have in her life.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah, and when I left dd with dh to go to the store yesterday, I came home to a sleeping babe! It was around her nap time, but she was happy when I left so I figured she'd be fine, dh could manage. He was working on apples, so had her in the bouncy seat on the counter, chewing on stuff. He said she was mesmerized by the screen saver on the computer and next thing he knew, she was out. And she stayed asleep for an hour, hooray!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Yay for Noah! Funny you had to include 'no lovey snuggles.' I don't know why I think it's funny that no one else is getting any sex. I just can't imagine my husband chosing anything over sex! I guess it's baffling how I ended up with such a horn-dog. Oh well, me and McLisa. I guess this puts you out of the running for 'first to have next baby'! I still bet on Maximom, though. I just have this feeeeling.
A


I was crying today watching the news report about them having to stop the Chicago marathon. It's their dream and it's being stopped!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Wow - that's scary! I guess it's some paint in your house that's the problem? Yikes!

yes! darn old houses. we actually just rent ours but have an option to buy (haha-we'll see if that can ever happen







) it just stinks. but around here, most houses are old and therefore have some sort of lead issues. i'd love to build a simple house and not have to think about lead but land is sooo expensive here.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
yes! darn old houses. we actually just rent ours but have an option to buy (haha-we'll see if that can ever happen







) it just stinks. but around here, most houses are old and therefore have some sort of lead issues. i'd love to build a simple house and not have to think about lead but land is sooo expensive here.

We rent an old house too...your post is making me want to get the paint checked...stupid question: does painting over it solve the problem? We are planning to paint in the very near future.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Post counts.... umm, I'm embarressed that I have over 1000 after only 9 or 10mos....









So didn't take a morning nap and totally screamed for the past 30mins and is just finally nursing to sleep.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

No lead advice here. Just hugs. There's not much around here that is that old.

My DH wants it all the time too. I'm tired out and not interested. Maybe I need my thyroid hormone adjusted again.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

And all 4 kids and my DH are about to join me in my office for lunch.

I'll look like this afterwards:







:

No school today because of Native American Day (Columbus Day for the rest of the nation.)


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Ultimate-you can't miss a day around here-we are a chatty bunch!

i know about lead! We are having issues w it and our new house. Do you think we should have indoors checked? How do youdo that? Outside is peeling and the loan won't go through unless it is painted.

Gotta go-fussy Noah!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Our duplex is 1920's and when we bought it last year I was very pregnant and doing renos







:
I suddenly woke up one morning and thought, LEAD!!! So I got my blood tested and it was fine. We bought a lead test and tested the old paint and it was fine as well. I read that if the paint isn't disturbed, it's fine. Paint over it, but if you see chips and stuff, you need to repaint. Kids will eat the paint chips because it tastes sweet. But I love old homes. Character. I can't see myself in something new in the city, those new condos popping up everywhere make me wanna gag.
In the street parallel to ours they just demolished 3 houses, 1910 duplexes, to make condos







It breaks my heart.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
yes! darn old houses. we actually just rent ours but have an option to buy (haha-we'll see if that can ever happen








) it just stinks. but around here, most houses are old and therefore have some sort of lead issues. i'd love to build a simple house and not have to think about lead but land is sooo expensive here.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

As for sex, dh isn't bugging me about it at all. It's more of a "hey, it's been a while we really should make time for it" kinda thing. But it's so hard cause we've got a whole house to renovate, so all the time is taken to do that. Plus the tired-factor, and the kids sleeping in our bed factor, and the me feeling fat factor...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh and I have at least 15-20lbs left to lose I'm sure to get back to 120lbs. I hope I get there, but I'm not much of a cook (I rather be here on MDC!).


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
So didn't take a morning nap and totally screamed for the past 30mins and is just finally nursing to sleep.

Micah has been cutting out his morning nap this week, as well. It seems as though he is transitioning from three to two. He is getting over his cold though, so who knows.







: Maybe he just can't sleep because he has a hard time breathing.









Is everyone else at 2 naps already? Or, still hanging on to 3?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Micah has been cutting out his morning nap this week, as well. It seems as though he is transitioning from three to two. He is getting over his cold though, so who knows.







: Maybe he just can't sleep because he has a hard time breathing.









Is everyone else at 2 naps already? Or, still hanging on to 3?

Hmm...Johnny has been a teensy bit stuffy as well. He didn't take his afternoon after all that either! He simply popped his eyes open after nursing and wanted to play. Now he has been fussy again - I turned on the AC, stripped him, wash clothed him, gave him a cup of water and now he's BFing again...so we'l see. We have not been to the park today so maybe I'm just not tiring him out enough but he is acting like he's exhausted!

Ok- he's done nursing and still awake...maybe he'll sleep well tonight?

I think he are going to try and sleep him in the crib (about 2 feet from our bed) tonight and see if he sleeps for longer periods...I have a theory that he wants milk at night just because I'm there...and I'm getting so tired!!!


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Ultimate-you can't miss a day around here-we are a chatty bunch!

i know about lead! We are having issues w it and our new house. Do you think we should have indoors checked? How do youdo that? Outside is peeling and the loan won't go through unless it is painted.

Gotta go-fussy Noah!

I am totally paranoid about lead. We are buying a 1920's house in so-so condition - lots of peeling paint. Luckily we can work on it for 3 months before we move in, but I won't do any of the sanding/repainting because I'm breastfeeding. I told dh that he needs to shower and change clothes so that he doesn't bring any dust into the house.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

lilmomma-I know! This am I was thinking the same thing. I try to nurse him sitting up at night so I can lay him down a couple feet away (we are in a king and dh sleeps downstairs to be near Andy) so there is room to move...but when we move in 2 weeks. DH will be back in bed w us in a queen! YIKES! Who else sleeps that way and how does it work? i am afraid we will keep dh up all night and he needs his rest to study! So the boys might be moving in together sooner than we planned?

How are side-cars working for folks?

Noah is still hanging on to 4 naps a day! Maybe that is why he is up so much. He just gets SO tired and cranky after being awake for 1.5 hours.

Off to pack...


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

nicoley-is your peeling paint only outside? have you checked the inside? Our house is 1951-hardwood under the carpet...all carpet though, even in the kitchen-bleh!!!

Check out the Green Guide. www.thegreenguide.com great articles on cleaning and carpet cleaning. etc...


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
We rent an old house too...your post is making me want to get the paint checked...stupid question: does painting over it solve the problem? We are planning to paint in the very near future.

My understanding, which may be wrong, is that it is illegal to rent to someone with a child under 5 if there is lead paint. However, as a practical matter, if it is your own house, you can paint over it and it would be safe.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
We rent an old house too...your post is making me want to get the paint checked...stupid question: does painting over it solve the problem? We are planning to paint in the very near future.


i think hagerstown made it so rentals have to be lead free... i remember something about this... also when we rented a house in maryland that was older them 197? we had to be given forms by the landlord telling us there may be lead


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

So I win the nervous first time mommy award today....

Johnny has a rash covering most of his body and I called the pedi actually not overly concerned but they said I should come in and so I did and he is not sick...but they said it was an allergic reaction. Doc said it looked like a food allergy reaction but I listed the only new food he had tried (not counting various veggies he chews on but doesn't eat) and she didn't think they were very likely causes. Doc said we will probably never know what it was from.







: But it did occur to me that I ate mango last night...I wonder if that could have caused the reaction through BM? I really don't know but she said even though it could be from something that had come in contact with his skin she thought it was food related because of the location (back, tummy, diaper area, face). Now I'm nervous to let him have anything...and also wondering what the heck I'm going to do with the other 10 or so mangos - because DH is the only one left too eat them....


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
We rent an old house too...your post is making me want to get the paint checked...stupid question: does painting over it solve the problem? We are planning to paint in the very near future.

yes. that works fine...as long as it stays coated and certain places in our house always chip (grrr)--couldn't find a smiley like that.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Ultimate-you can't miss a day around here-we are a chatty bunch!

i know about lead! We are having issues w it and our new house. Do you think we should have indoors checked? How do youdo that? Outside is peeling and the loan won't go through unless it is painted.

Gotta go-fussy Noah!

most states have a program to get houses checked...for free for low income (like us







) you can also buy kits, but our program through the state made it able for us to know where there was lead even if it was covered up. they have a special tool that can find lead through paint. if the house was built before 1978 i'd have it checked.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
nicoley-is your peeling paint only outside? have you checked the inside? Our house is 1951-hardwood under the carpet...all carpet though, even in the kitchen-bleh!!!

Check out the Green Guide. www.thegreenguide.com great articles on cleaning and carpet cleaning. etc...

peeling paint inside - windows and windowsills - prime potential lead based paint areas. outside is freshly painted. no carpet - all hardwood. i can't imagine a carpeted kitchen!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicoley73* 
I am totally paranoid about lead. We are buying a 1920's house in so-so condition - lots of peeling paint. Luckily we can work on it for 3 months before we move in, but I won't do any of the sanding/repainting because I'm breastfeeding. I told dh that he needs to shower and change clothes so that he doesn't bring any dust into the house.

he should wear the same clothes for the work and just throw them out when he is done. he should get a hepa mask to wear while sanding (looks like a paper mask but is a hepa filter) and there are particular ways of cleaning after the sanding work. the book the state gave me said to mop with three separate buckets...one to dunk the rag, one to ring it out into and then another to get clean water from...then throw out the rag when done. your state may have booklets for renovating a lead area.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
My understanding, which may be wrong, is that it is illegal to rent to someone with a child under 5 if there is lead paint. However, as a practical matter, if it is your own house, you can paint over it and it would be safe.

unfortunately, manly landlords don't find out if there is lead and make you sign a form that says there "could be" lead.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

double post


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Our duplex is 1920's and when we bought it last year I was very pregnant and doing renos








:
I suddenly woke up one morning and thought, LEAD!!! So I got my blood tested and it was fine. We bought a lead test and tested the old paint and it was fine as well. I read that if the paint isn't disturbed, it's fine. Paint over it, but if you see chips and stuff, you need to repaint. Kids will eat the paint chips because it tastes sweet. But I love old homes. Character. I can't see myself in something new in the city, those new condos popping up everywhere make me wanna gag.
In the street parallel to ours they just demolished 3 houses, 1910 duplexes, to make condos







It breaks my heart.

wow, lucky for you--an old house and no lead! i also love old homes but HATE this lead issue.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
unfortunately, manly landlords don't find out if there is lead and make you sign a form that says there "could be" lead.

Again, I'm not positive, but I think this is not legal, and I'd be surprised if this would be enforceable. There may be some exemption for 2-families or very small units. I think they're just trying to deter you from suing. Also, I don't know if it's federal, maybe there are some state variations. Anyway, at least it looks like you can make it safe by painting over it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
Again, I'm not positive, but I think this is not legal, and I'd be surprised if this would be enforceable. There may be some exemption for 2-families or very small units. I think they're just trying to deter you from suing. Also, I don't know if it's federal, maybe there are some state variations. Anyway, at least it looks like you can make it safe by painting over it.

oo, i wasn't saying that you were wrong...it probably is illegal.







i was just saying that unfortunately many rentals do still have lead. the encapsulate method works well if you keep it covered. i had friends who paid to have lead abatement done to their home and their kids still had elevated lead levels.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
he should wear the same clothes for the work and just throw them out when he is done. he should get a hepa mask to wear while sanding (looks like a paper mask but is a hepa filter) and there are particular ways of cleaning after the sanding work. the book the state gave me said to mop with three separate buckets...one to dunk the rag, one to ring it out into and then another to get clean water from...then throw out the rag when done. your state may have booklets for renovating a lead area.

I've already printed the booklet from the epa







. I originally wanted to test, but it's hard to find someone to do it here in Mobile. So I'm just going on the assumption that there is lead. It's been a little hard getting DH on board. He grew up with his parents constantly renovating old houses and doesn't see the big deal.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I love old homes too. There just aren't as many to choose from around here. We almost had one in a great neighborhood, but at that point DH was working from home and had 6 computers in his office running. The Realtor just looked at us and said we'd burn the house down because of the old wiring.

So we built new.

The old house just have so much more charm. I love watching "This Old House" and dream.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

It's like owning a little bit of history. If had to do that around here, for a 100 yr old home I'd end up with a sod house or dugout.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

me too! We just moved into an old house and it needs to be completely renovated. We're about 80 % done the first room (out of 8-ish!) after 2 months. It a big difference from living in a tiny basement studio apartment. It's like we're camping indoors though, it's so chaotic


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

I love my 100-yo Victorian, but what I wouldn't give for closets that were more than 6 inches deep.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
I love my 100-yo Victorian, but what I wouldn't give for closets that were more than 6 inches deep.

Haha, ain't that the truth!! And we only had ONE closet for the whole freaking house!! I swear I used to hate those "walk-in closet" people on House Hunters but now I seriously would love one







Dh built a closet in Romi's bedroom and a pantry in the kitchen cause I was going nuts. We still need a closet for Liam's room and the living room. But I'm getting fed up with the dust and tools that I now need a construction break.

Here in Montreal there's now law against renting older properties with potential lead cause that's almost the whole city! We even got a notice last march saying the water pipes from the city are mostly led pipes, so I now have a filter on my tap.







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

On a developmental note, Romi's been on all fours all day. She is gonna crawl any day now. It's bizarre to me since Liam never crawled. My baby is growing up too fast!!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

I CANNOT BELIEVE WE HAVE 16 PAGES ALREADY!!!!!! And you all did most of it while I was gone this weekend!! How funny!

Hannah's been rocking back and forth on her hands and knees for a couple of days. she's gotten a couple of scootches, too, but nothing that I actually count as 'crawling'.

I have finally lost 5 lbs. It's only taken 6 months.







Now, 50 more to go!!

We went apple picking and pumpkin picking this weekend. Hannah was just too much!!

Playing with the apples
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...picking040.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...picking039.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...picking069.jpg

In the orchard
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...picking025.jpg

Wearing her souveneir from the 'general store' on the farm
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...picking064.jpg

Trying to pick up Mommy's pumpkin








http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...picking055.jpg


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, and just to help with the post count, a seperate post to say that we're going to visit my in laws for Thanksgiving!! Yay!! I love them...they are crazy, but better than my crazier, dysfunctional family, and they're crazy in a good way. I'm sooo excited!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby is not up on all fours, but her scooting has become quite fast (considering that she has to drag her body around). Last night I put her down on the bed and she turned herself around and was moving across the bed in like 30 seconds! She headed for her co-sleeper, which she doesn't sleep in, only for play. It was funny! When she sees something she wants she just goes. Wow - Ari was never so mobile or determined.


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
On a developmental note, Romi's been on all fours all day. She is gonna crawl any day now. It's bizarre to me since Liam never crawled. My baby is growing up too fast!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
Hannah's been rocking back and forth on her hands and knees for a couple of days. she's gotten a couple of scootches, too, but nothing that I actually count as 'crawling'.

[/IMG]

your pics are so sweet!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby is not up on all fours, but her scooting has become quite fast (considering that she has to drag her body around). Last night I put her down on the bed and she turned herself around and was moving across the bed in like 30 seconds! She headed for her co-sleeper, which she doesn't sleep in, only for play. It was funny! When she sees something she wants she just goes. Wow - Ari was never so mobile or determined.

all this crawling....crazy. G just figured out how to flip herself from her tummy to her back. I think it's highly amusing to watch her do tummy time now, because she grunts and strains, and sometimes she gets her arms all straight and pushes up, but mostly....all that noise and nothing happens







I have no idea why she's up right now. I woke up to hear her pooping, changed her dipe, and she resisted all attempts to get back to sleep. Whatev.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Firsttimepreggers: love Hannah's shirt!! It looked like a fun day, I love apple season. Have to convince dh to make his famous apple sauce this year, yum!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, I had a great night last night! Romi woke up around 3am to nurse which is unusual since she normally wakes much earlier. Then she woke again at 6h30, nursed and stayed asleep next to me till 8am.

**turns out she woke up twice before 3am but I slept through it!!! Dh told me he got her to go back to sleep. Very unlike me, I must've been dead tired


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh and I had to turn the heat on this morning. It was 19 degrees (66 for americans!) which is a bit too nippy for a baby. It's 7 degrees (44) this morning. Brrrrrr.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh and I had to turn the heat on this morning. It was 19 degrees (66 for americans!) which is a bit too nippy for a baby. It's 7 degrees (44) this morning. Brrrrrr.

Yikes that's cool! I'm not sure how warm it is in MD, but I was fine outside just now in jeans and a tank top - yesterday is got up to 90 degrees F. It has been almost record highs down here LOL We are going to a petting farm today and getting a pumpkin while we're there and DH said, "the pumpkins are no good yet, it has to get cold first,"









Today I put the baby in his bath seat while I took a shower and then filled the tub up with water and let him splash around while I got dressed and brushed my hair - he was in heaven! (which is amazing, I'm hoping this is the key to keep him from screaming while I get dressed lol)


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I forgot to add that after taking no naps yesterday he didn't go to bed until 11:30pm and got up FOR THE DAY at 6am!!!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline started blowing raspberry's yesterday its so cute!! today i am tryin to start a ap play group, and i am going to try to wear my moby wrap out, i like it but haven't used it out yet, so i need to or i am going to sell it


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I forgot to add that after taking no naps yesterday he didn't go to bed until 11:30pm and got up FOR THE DAY at 6am!!!!!

You know, it seems that the more babies naps, the better they sleep at night. Weird but that's been my experience. I know when I have a crappy nap day that I'll probably have a crappy night too


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

everytime i check there is another page here!









i hear you about closets...we have two tiny closets in an upstairs room that we use as an attic







real useful to have em there









cute pictures, ftp









it's finally cooling off here too. but i bet doudat and i have similar temps (now that we realize we're less than 3 hours apart) the leaves are at peak color too and it's gorgeous...maybe i'll get around to taking a picture and actually loading it onto the computer









nothing close to crawling here. he doesn't even want to try and sit.







it's fine by me if he stays "little" (even if he is 20 lbs







)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

did i overdo it on the







?? i guess i'm giggly this morning.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

LilMomma - Re the mango, I'm sure that's it. I would cut them up and freeze if DH can't eat 'em all! More later, gotta do dishes.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
I love my 100-yo Victorian, but what I wouldn't give for closets that were more than 6 inches deep.


Did you know that closets were taxed around that time period? If they were so big they would be counted as a room and so you would have to pay more.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

I definetly agree that the more they nap during the day, the better they sleep at night...except for the last nap of the day. I think I'm going to try to cut it out, because she goes down much easier if she doesn't get it. She doesn't seem overly tired, and I don't have to fight her to sleep...which is what it feels like I'm doing when she gets a nap in the evening.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline started blowing raspberry's yesterday its so cute!! today i am tryin to start a ap play group, and i am going to try to wear my moby wrap out, i like it but haven't used it out yet, so i need to or i am going to sell it









Aww...is that what I missed out on today? Did you have fun?

Let me know if you need any help figuring the Moby out - my wrap isn't a Moby, it's very similar. I can do front carries: in, out, BF (cradlish), and a back carry (not sure what it's called).


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Aww...is that what I missed out on today? Did you have fun?

Let me know if you need any help figuring the Moby out - my wrap isn't a Moby, it's very similar. I can do front carries: in, out, BF (cradlish), and a back carry (not sure what it's called).

we had fun another mommy with a 6 month old was there with her moby!! she cloth diapers and breastfeeds! i was jumping up and down lol
i did pretty good with the moby i can do facing in and facing out pretty well, i just put it on at home before we went out then stuck her in it at the post office then out in the car to the park then back in.

i think we are going to try to make it a regular day at the park on tuesdays around 10 am i hope you can join us next time


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

kris-who does the low income lead tests? Very cute of Hannah! Love her new bonnet!!! Noah will now sit for 5+ min then lean so far forward he gets stuck and fusses. It looks like he is touching his nose to his toes!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
kris-who does the low income lead tests? Very cute of Hannah! Love her new bonnet!!! Noah will now sit for 5+ min then lean so far forward he gets stuck and fusses. It looks like he is touching his nose to his toes!

ours is through our state. i bet you could find out info online or maybe even through wic for your state (i know the wic program around here does lead testing as part of their program).


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Did you know that closets were taxed around that time period? If they were so big they would be counted as a room and so you would have to pay more.

I had no idea. Mine are so small, I can't even fit a coat hanger front to back. I doubt a person could even stand in there, so I'm guessing it wasn't counting as a room.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Holy moly, I don't check in for a day and I miss two pages!Well, I'm home again...what a whirlwind. My boys are becoming great travellers though.

Arlo is also up on all fours starting to do a little rocking back and forth. I can't believe it already! I will know how much he weighs next tues. when he has his first wbv. Hopefully my doc doesn't give me too much trouble for not coming in







.
I won't be posting too much-the internet connection at my folks' place is really.freaking.slow. But I'll be lurking!
A


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

finnsmama, it's good to hear that you're home. I can almost hear the relief in your 'voice'.

We had a WBV today. I am a bit dissapointed. Until now, our ped. has been great. We are not vaxing right now, and are selectively vaxing once we do (at 2 years or so.) She has been supportive of all of that, but today she told me that it was time to get Hannah sleeping on her own, and to night wean her as much as I could. She basically said it was because milk promoted tooth decay. I said "But she doesn't have any teeth!!" And she said "Well, it's a bad habit to get into."







Oh, well. I will still go to her, I just have to be very good at the "Uh...huh. Sure, OK."







That's usually my reaction when she says I should be getting more than 4 hours of solid sleep per night.









Besides that, Hannah is 26.5 inches, and 17lbs....73rd percentile for height and 53rd for weight. See, I told you she wasn't that chubby!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

finn'smama- I was thinking about you last night. Welcome home!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 

Besides that, Hannah is 26.5 inches, and 17lbs....73rd percentile for height and 53rd for weight. See, I told you she wasn't that chubby!!









She's perfect!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Yoohoo... where is everyone? I think I've finally gotten all of the rooms in the house straightened at the same time, amazing! The chickens are out, Scarlet is asleep and now what to do? Plenty, but it's nice to take a breather and come visit you all.

Ok, well, I'm off to lurk around. Have a good day!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm here. Romi was not the easiest today, but now that she's had a 3 hour nap, she's perfectly content! Thank goodness cause I was about to burst into tears this morning.

So Maximom, pregnant yet?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm here. Romi was not the easiest today, but now that she's had a 3 hour nap, she's perfectly content! Thank goodness cause I was about to burst into tears this morning.









Those days are rough! I have been lucky enough to have two mostly content days in a row!!

Consequently, I have been able to get some pics posted!! --
Look! I found my tongue!!
...before my wondering eyes should appear...
Say cheese!
What is all the excitement about?
Ready...Set...
Go!!
Mommy, can I bring my bear, too?
Just riding along...
Let me try that!!
You want me to eat what?

Micah is definitely mobile! He is not very adept at crawling on all fours, but he can definitely get from point A to point B (especially if he is trying to get to something







)...


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Micah is definitely mobile! He is not very adept at crawling on all fours, but he can definitely get from point A to point B (especially if he is trying to get to something







)...

Cute pics! The last one was so funny!

Johnny just sits, lunges for whatever he wants and then cries because he bumps his head! Or, lays on his belly kicking and reaching.







I can tell he gets so mad that he can't move (at any speed anyway) he actually does pull his knees so it looks like he will crawl and then goes backward which makes him even more mad (he is usually trying to get a toy that has rolled out reach.

We went to a petting farm and got a pumpkin and everything (pics over the weekend maybe) and that has been his favorite toy since then! He just rolls it around the floor like a ball


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

So Maximom, pregnant yet?



















































very funny, doudat, very funny!

I'm ready to put Scarlet down for a nap, three hours would be a dream!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh my! I just realized it's only 8 months until our agreed upon ttc time


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I will know how much he weighs next tues. when he has his first wbv. Hopefully my doc doesn't give me too much trouble for not coming in







.
I won't be posting too much-the internet connection at my folks' place is really.freaking.slow. But I'll be lurking!
A

Ashton hasn't been for his first WBV either. Now it's getting to the point that I am scared to go. I'm scared they will give me a bunch of crap for not going but he seems to be growing and healthy so I haven't seen any reason to go. I am curious to know how much he weighs though. Some woman asked me the other day and I told her I didn't know and then she asked what he weighed at his last appt. and I said I forgot. I just didn't want to go there. She was a stranger anyway - what did she care?

Sorry, I am not around much. I don't even lurk often. I really miss everyone. I'm still going full throttle. School is a real a$$ kicker this semester. Ok gotta go Ash upset he's in a bind......


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yoohoo... where is everyone? !


Did we scare everyone off?

Love Micah's pics!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Oh my! I just realized it's only 8 months until our agreed upon ttc time










There's nothing wrong with practicing until then!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hey velvet--nice to hear what's going on. i don't blame you for not going. i have taken zenon once, but mainly b/c i found a great doc (non-vax friendly, super nice, extreme bf-proponent)

i want to get zenon weighed also...he's a tank (strangers have said those exact words)







looks really funny b/c i'm petite (very short and small framed)

hanno-8 months away?? i think i want to wait years! although i've been thinking it'd be ok if it did happen sooner but probably only b/c zenon is so easy, i forgot what it's like to have a more needy baby.

shydaisi-cute pictures! he really looks like he's going to crawl! wow.

finnsmama-glad you are back home! hope everything is going smoothly.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys, just checking in, tired tonight, been working on the addition and it's been raining a lot here.

finn'smama-glad to see you're home, hope you enjoyed thanksgiving with your family! i don't know if you saw my reply earlier, i would love to welcome you anytime up here in Muskoka!

overnout-
A


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm new here- but I am an April 2007 Mama and thought I would say hello!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
I'm new here- but I am an April 2007 Mama and thought I would say hello!











Come on in and post anytime!


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 









Come on in and post anytime!

Thanks


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
DH will be back in bed w us in a queen! YIKES! Who else sleeps that way and how does it work? i am afraid we will keep dh up all night and he needs his rest to study!

DH, Savannah and I share a full size. Its not great for rolling or romping around, lol but we sleep well. I feed her back to sleep whenever she wakes in the night, and I have no idea how often that is.... I hardly wake up









We use foam wedges to prevent her from get too far away/under the covers/under our arms etc.
If DH needs sleep and (for whatever reason) thinks the baby will keep him up or he worries he'll roll a lot (he never does, lol), then I just move her to my side. With the wedges, I don't worry about her rolling out of bed... at least yet. She can't get away from the wedges yet.
anyone have experience knowing how long til we need to worry about getting out of the wedges?
I've been sooo busy these last couple of days, DH is trying to start a business with 3 of his brothers (he's got 3 sisters and 5 brothers) and his dad. So it's all I've been hearing about lately. I've been having trouble keeping up with all you ladies and my wonderful dreamer husband!
It's been cold and rainy here so LOTS of hot chocolate and hot cider







yummy!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
shydaisi-cute pictures! he really looks like he's going to crawl! wow.

Yes, I have tried to ignore it for as long as I could, but yes, my name is ShyDaisi, and my son Micah is a mover (crawler, scooter, incher, pivoter, etc.)







.....And today, you know what he did?? He sat halfway up on his own!!







: This all just too soon and overwhelming!! I didn't get any cuddly, stationary baby time!! (Or, at least it doesn't seem that way)


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
Thanks









What are your favorites things to do with Keagan lately? What kind of baby is he? Happy, cranky (like my Savannah? I sure hope she outgrows this soon, lol), quiet, active, talkative?
Tell us about him (if you're comfortable, that is...)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
DH, Savannah and I share a full size. Its not great for rolling or romping around, lol but we sleep well. I feed her back to sleep whenever she wakes in the night, and I have no idea how often that is.... I hardly wake up








We use foam wedges to prevent her from get too far away/under the covers/under our arms etc.
If DH needs sleep and (for whatever reason) thinks the baby will keep him up or he worries he'll roll a lot (he never does, lol), then I just move her to my side. With the wedges, I don't worry about her rolling out of bed... at least yet. She can't get away from the wedges yet.
anyone have experience knowing how long til we need to worry about getting out of the wedges?
I've been sooo busy these last couple of days, DH is trying to start a business with 3 of his brothers (he's got 3 sisters and 5 brothers) and his dad. So it's all I've been hearing about lately. I've been having trouble keeping up with all you ladies and my wonderful dreamer husband!
It's been cold and rainy here so LOTS of hot chocolate and hot cider







yummy!

Micah and I sleep on a king size bed surrounded by pillows. I have been worrying about him waking up and moving around before he wakes me....I am thinking about moving the bed to the floor so he couldn't fall so far if he does manage to move around without waking me....I also have no idea how often he nurses in the night, which makes for interesting answers to the does he sleep through the night questions


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
I'm new here- but I am an April 2007 Mama and thought I would say hello!

Welcome!! We are glad to have you!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

It took me a bit, but I think I'm all caught up w/ reading the last few pages.









Scout just cut her first tooth! It is barely peeking through the gum, but has definitely surfaced. One corner of it feels mighty sharp to me. Of course, since it's a bottom tooth, her tongue protects my boobie while nursing. I'm curious about what top teeth would feel like. Scary.

We took a 3.5 hour car ride to OK City so my sis (who is visiting me from OH) could see one of her friends. I was afraid that Scout would scream the whole ride. She did great on the ride there the other day, but was very cranky on the ride home tonight. Poor thing was so tired - she went to bed almost 2 hours earlier than her normal bedtime.

Speaking of which, I feel bad because I have her in more of a daytime dipe right now (since I didn't expect her to pass out so soon) and I'm going to need to wake her to change her or her bottom will be completely soaked.







: I HATE waking her up for ANY reason.

I'm thinking about joining Weight Watchers. I am just the kind of person who needs something like that and can't be trusted to hold myself accountable. I gained 65 lbs when I was pregnant. At first, it was coming off without any effort at all, but then I hit a plateau and actually started putting the weight back on. I have a voracious appetite and an awful sweet tooth. Something NEEDS to change! Paying $12 a week and having to get weighed in at meetings will definitely help me to stay focused. I have read about their plan for breastfeeding mothers and it looks pretty healthy to me. Anyone here have experience w/ WW while nursing?


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
What are your favorites things to do with Keagan lately? What kind of baby is he? Happy, cranky (like my Savannah? I sure hope she outgrows this soon, lol), quiet, active, talkative?
Tell us about him (if you're comfortable, that is...)

I would say he's mostly happy with some cranky spells. (he's teething- one tooth down, 19 to go...) He really is a very happy baby for the most part and very affectionate. Lately, he likes to give hugs and kisses. He especially loves to kiss pretty girls- I am in trouble.








He's very talkative - he's getting to the stage where he tries to imitate what we say. I am sure he has no clue what it means, but we get a lot of "Hi" and every once in a while he says "I love you." Well "Alluvyew" ... close enough for Mama.
Right now, he thinks that the funniest thing in the world is when I blow raspberries on his tummy. I can keep him laughing for a long time that way.

I could go on- but I will stop for now







I love my little man and just could go on about him all day. I am sure you all understand.

Oh- and if you want to see him, here's a link to a photo I took of him the other day http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y21...e/IMG_3875.jpg.

Who else has teeth? How are you dealing with getting bitten during breastfeeding? It's only happened once - but owch!

I'll stop now, really.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
It took me a bit, but I think I'm all caught up w/ reading the last few pages.









Scout just cut her first tooth! It is barely peeking through the gum, but has definitely surfaced. One corner of it feels mighty sharp to me. Of course, since it's a bottom tooth, her tongue protects my boobie while nursing. I'm curious about what top teeth would feel like. Scary.

Don't let that tongue make you feel too safe- I said that too, until Keagan bit me today! He just cut his first tooth the other day too.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Welcome!! We are glad to have you!










Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome Steph!!

Kewpie...I was just talking to a neighbor about joining WW together. I gotta do SOMETHING! I gained about the same...65 lbs., and I can't seem to get it off!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd love to join WW for my last 15 (or is it 20?) lbs, but I know it wouldn't help. I have to get disciplined with cooking. Cause I get so hungry before romi's nap and I have nothing prepared that I end up eating Oreos for lunch. The kid will not let me cook!! Although yesterday I bought some marinated chicken breasts, I sat romi in her Bumbo counter level, cooked the chicken, steamed some veggies and pasta and felt so proud! I sat Romi in Liam's old booster chair, gave her some broccoli and we all ate as a family.

Oh, so that was romi's first solids. She grabbed the broccoli flowers and shoved them in her mouth and would laugh and laugh, then she'd spit them out, it was hilarious! Liam was cracking up too! I have no idea if any actually were swallowed though. I love the self-feeding, we actually enjoyed our meal while she played (instead of taking the time to spoon feed). It was lovely


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Kewpie: 3.5 hours?? Crazy girl!!
I wouldn't wake her up to change the diaper. Sometimes you do that and the diaper ends up not even being that wet.

Oh: how's the Goodmama dipe? I'm soooo tempted.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Finnsmama: glad to see you back and more settled!

Stephenie: welcome! K is a cutie!

ShyDaisi: M is really moving! Wow!! I'm scared and impressed at the same time!

Velvet: I don't go to all the apt's and no one ever said anything. If they did I'd just say I had an apt but had to cancel cause he was sick or something like that. Honestly, I don't think dr's have a right to make us feel guilty or ask questions about our parenting (such as sleeping through the night etc).


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

I just wanted to say Happy sweet little Birthday's to those wee babes who've passed 6 months! Oh my!!
A


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
Who else has teeth? How are you dealing with getting bitten during breastfeeding? It's only happened once - but owch!

We don't have any teeth here yet, but Micah seems to have been working on them for about two months. Every time I think "this must be it", it isn't...Still perfectly smooth, unbroken gums. I am really worried about the biting thing, but will be glad to have a reprieve from the fussing (that I have been blaming on the teeth). How did you handle biting?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
ShyDaisi: M is really moving! Wow!! I'm scared and impressed at the same time!

And, I have told him he is not allowed to teach the stationary babies how to move...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I just wanted to say Happy sweet little Birthday's to those wee babes who've passed 6 months! Oh my!!
A

Micah's half-birthday is tomorrow! Half a year! Can you believe it?


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
We don't have any teeth here yet, but Micah seems to have been working on them for about two months. Every time I think "this must be it", it isn't...Still perfectly smooth, unbroken gums. I am really worried about the biting thing, but will be glad to have a reprieve from the fussing (that I have been blaming on the teeth). How did you handle biting?

Almost the same as Evan, except you can see the ridges of the teeth just waiting to break through. Neither of my other 2 teethed so long and so hard and so early. I really love that little toothless grin, but I'll be happy when he gets through this first tooth.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Micah's half-birthday is tomorrow! Half a year! Can you believe it?

I know... It's so sad. Romi was born just a day after Micah. I can't believe 6 months have passed... So bittersweet. And that means that I go back to work in 6 mths.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I know... It's so sad. Romi was born just a day after Micah. I can't believe 6 months have passed... So bittersweet. And that means that I go back to work in 6 mths.









I wish I could afford to stay home that long....I am looking for a job now. I have an interview this evening!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I wish I could afford to stay home that long....I am looking for a job now. I have an interview this evening!

I'm in Canada so we all get a year off for mat leave (paid). Otherwise there's no way I could afford it!! Good luck on your interview!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

I am icredibly grateful to be a SAHM...we make enough to barely squeak by...and that's just fine by me. I work really hard at the budget, so that I don't have to go back to work. I thank God every night that we're able to do it. I feel for you mamas who have to go back to work. It must be heart-wrenching.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh and on a funnier note, some broccoli did make it through!!
I just changed romi's diaper and there it was!! Little green flowers in her diaper


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh and on a funnier note, some broccoli did make it through!!
I just changed romi's diaper and there it was!! Little green flowers in her diaper










Oh that's too funny!

Sophia has one tooth on the bottom. I think I can feel it when she nurses, but maybe that's just my imagination.

She loves to be on the move. Rolling and scooting all over the floor. It's so funny because my secretary at work has a little girl who was born in March and she is non-mobile. She can sit really well and just stays there. Must be nice!









Sophia will be 6 months on Saturday. That is so crazy to think about. I'm just transitioning her into her 6-12 months clothes. I think she is getting clothes for Christmas which will actually be a good thing, because so many of the things are looking worn from her sisters wearing them.

Weight watchers has a program for nursing moms at least on the internet so it can be done.

Welcome to the new people! We love to read posts so post away!


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
We don't have any teeth here yet, but Micah seems to have been working on them for about two months. Every time I think "this must be it", it isn't...Still perfectly smooth, unbroken gums. I am really worried about the biting thing, but will be glad to have a reprieve from the fussing (that I have been blaming on the teeth). How did you handle biting?

He worked on his teeth forever, too. Well his tooth. Now he's working on the one next to it.

When he bit me I just pulled back, then switched sides since it hurt. I am sure there are better ways of dealing with it, but that's what I did.

Thankfully, he has been bite free all day today.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Daniel--five months, 1 week--is starting to scooch backwards on the floor. Ugh! Too soon!!!

And tonight, I am going to see Hairspray. The milk is pumped, the sitter for the older kids is arranged (Daniel is going with Daddy to church for a meeting), the ticket is bought. W00t!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Lucky


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

NAK

Exciting Annettemarie!!! I wish when I was kid free it was too do something exciting.

Ashton doesn't have any teeth yet but he will fool me into thinking one is cutting in. So you other mama's aren't alone
He is also scooting around. If he wants something he goes for it. Like some of the rest of you, I'm NOT ready for him to be mobile either but at the same time I kinda root for him. I know that doesn't make any sense.

Doudat - That is pretty cool that Romi ate broccoli for her first solids AND she fed it to herself!! Woo-Hoo!! Ash hasn't had anything yet but he did taste a lemon today. My BIL laughed because of the look on Ashton's face. He twisted it pretty good then wanted more. Oh and I am jealous that you get a year off for maternity leave. I think we get 6 weeks and I don't think it is a paid 6 weeks.

I remember Elijah biting me when his teeth came in. Oh it hurt but luckily he didn't make a habit of it.

Ok this post is kinda jumbled. I hope you all can make sense of it.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Mmmm, liam never bit me when his teeth came it, so I'm hoping it'll be the same with romi... But now you gals have me worried!! Romi has "bit" me quite a few times, and even without teeth it hurt! I know that they have to move their tongues out of the way to bite so they can't bite while drinking. I'll just have to get vigilant when she starts playing around after she's done drinking.

Velvet: I know, it really sucks that the US doesn't have a better mat leave. I don't know how they expect mamas to breastfeed when they have to go back to work full time.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

A quickie-HI!

I have to go back to work too....boo, hoooo....we were able to hold out one year w Andy. But not this time around! DARN!!!

Another note-I cried at Bible Study today when they asked for prayer requests bc I asked for help on deciding about vax...so stressful. We have only done one round and I have done tons of research, but still...it is enought to drive me batty. Anyone else suffering from this type of anxiety!?

No teeth here.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
A quickie-HI!
Another note-I cried at Bible Study today when they asked for prayer requests bc I asked for help on deciding about vax...so stressful. We have only done one round and I have done tons of research, but still...it is enought to drive me batty. Anyone else suffering from this type of anxiety!?









sorry you are feeling so much anxiety. i was pretty confused about what to do with kaylo...but i guess i felt like if i was so confused and worried about it, i probably should not do them... it's hard to know--you just want to do what's best for your little ones. have you check out the book _Vaccinations_ by Aviva Jill Romm? It's got all sorts of good info in one place. I think it's overwhelming to look at info all over the place.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

annettemarie-- you go mama! have fun!

a year mat leave would be great! well, i mean if i had a "real job"







i waitress (and went back at 6 weeks by choice--it's only a couple nights a week at a swanky little spot







), grow veggies and craft. oh and nanny once a week.







we have to live pretty simply though for me not to do any normal job.
i wish the u.s. had better parental and maternity leave.

we are headed away again this weekend. we are visiting dh's family and going to a wedding bash. it will be nice to get away except that it means paying a caretaker. we found a great one, but she's so great we pay her quite a bit to take care of the animals/milk the cow/etc. oh and i'm going to ikea for the first time! we don't have one around us, so i usually pick out things online and have my mom grab them when she comes out to visit. i'm a little nervous--i hope i don't go overboard...how much can fit in the back of a subaru forester??


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi everyone. I've been dealing with plugged ducts in BOTH breasts at once over the past couple of days.








At least I got it to go away but wow, did that hurt! I've had them before but only in one breast at a time. DS went one night without eating very well through the night... and boom, plugged the next day! It just kills me that I have such low supply with IGT -- yet, still get these stupid plugged ducts all the time.

I took lots of showers, used warm rice socks and lots of massage. I was afraid for a bit that it wouldn't go away and that it might turn in to mastitis but it started to clear up in 24 hours. Whew!


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama;*
Another note-I cried at Bible Study today when they asked for prayer requests bc I asked for help on deciding about vax...so stressful. We have only done one round and I have done tons of research, but still...it is enought to drive me batty. Anyone else suffering from this type of anxiety!?

I've dealt with some anxiety about vaccinations on and off. So far we've decided not to do any at all. It is a really tough decision. PM if you wanna talk!

I've also worried that I shouldn't have accepted the Vitamin K shot but my MWs talked me into it. Did anyone else accept this?


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi;*
We don't have any teeth here yet, but Micah seems to have been working on them for about two months. Every time I think "this must be it", it isn't...Still perfectly smooth, unbroken gums. I am really worried about the biting thing, but will be glad to have a reprieve from the fussing (that I have been blaming on the teeth). How did you handle biting?

Same here! Smooth gums! But he has been gumming my boobs here and there.







:


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78;*

all this crawling....crazy. G just figured out how to flip herself from her tummy to her back. I think it's highly amusing to watch her do tummy time now, because she grunts and strains, and sometimes she gets her arms all straight and pushes up, but mostly....all that noise and nothing happens







I have no idea why she's up right now. I woke up to hear her pooping, changed her dipe, and she resisted all attempts to get back to sleep. Whatev.

That is what DS did too! He would get on his tummy and just flap his arms to the side and grunt and strain and just get plain mad. Now he gets way up on his hands and is working on getting his belly and legs off the bed. He still grunts and strains and gets plain mad. He is going to be something else when he is starts to really move!


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I also have no idea how often he nurses in the night, which makes for interesting answers to the does he sleep through the night questions

















I've found it hard to answer those questions too.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Velvet: I know, it really sucks that the US doesn't have a better mat leave. I don't know how they expect mamas to breastfeed when they have to go back to work full time.

That's just it though...Most people (at least in my area) don't expect you to breastfeed. Lately, I have started getting the "you're still doing that??" looks and round about comments....and he's only 6 months. What in the world are they going to say or do 3 months from now? Or, 6 months? Or, a year? (This is part of the reason I want to move...)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm in Canada so we all get a year off for mat leave (paid). Otherwise there's no way I could afford it!! Good luck on your interview!

Thank you! It actually went really well. I have an appointment for a physical and drug test on Tuesday, and they have to do a background check. Pending all of that, the orientation starts on October 27th!! And the shifts they are hiring for are 4pm to midnight, so I won't miss too much of Micah's awake time.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I have been worrying about supply issues lately, especially since I am about to go back to work. It seems when Micah is eating that my breast is empty, but when he pulls off and I squeeze and a little comes out. He doesn't seem frustrated (but he has been fighting sleep lately, which doesn't help)...I'm sure stressing about it isn't going to help, but I am so worried about having to supplement. I don't want to have to, and I am sure I am getting ahead of myself, but NOTHING went the way I was trying with Micah's birth. I have a huge guilt complex going on about it (which no one IRL understands, because it's just "normal" here). I am worried that my borderline PPD will go full blown if something goes wrong with the BF -- it is the one thing I have clung to...







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
I've also worried that I shouldn't have accepted the Vitamin K shot but my MWs talked me into it. Did anyone else accept this?

I started out in a birthing center and moved to a hospital mid-hard labor via ambulance...I had not expected to have to go through "the list" because it is standard policy for the birthing center to NOT do those things. So, as I was going through all of this pain, stress, and trauma (this was not even in my alternative birth plan), I am having to go through the list of all the things that I don't want them to do...no Hep B, no antibiotic drops in the eyes, no circumcision, don't give a bottle, don't give a pacifier, wanted him in my room at ALL times (I didn't trust them to not do the things I didn't want them to do)...the ONE thing I forgot was the Vit K!!







: So, yes, I did, but not necessarily willingly -- they didn't even ask...


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
I've dealt with some anxiety about vaccinations on and off. So far we've decided not to do any at all. It is a really tough decision. PM if you wanna talk!

I've also worried that I shouldn't have accepted the Vitamin K shot but my MWs talked me into it. Did anyone else accept this?

i did because, even though i know all about it an alternatives, i felt that if by some chance something happened and she needed surgery it was best for her to have it... now they never needed surgery but its one of those what ifs to me, the shot is faster acting going straight to the blood then oral dose... any way i actually had to ask my mw to do it and she had to search her bag for it lol ( home birth)

i do have major anxiety over vaxs we selectivly/delay vax one vax at a time, which helps me a lot


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I have been worrying about supply issues lately, especially since I am about to go back to work. It seems when Micah is eating that my breast is empty, but when he pulls off and I squeeze and a little comes out. He doesn't seem frustrated (but he has been fighting sleep lately, which doesn't help)...I'm sure stressing about it isn't going to help, but I am so worried about having to supplement. I don't want to have to, and I am sure I am getting ahead of myself, but NOTHING went the way I was trying with Micah's birth. I have a huge guilt complex going on about it (which no one IRL understands, because it's just "normal" here). I am worried that my borderline PPD will go full blown if something goes wrong with the BF -- it is the one thing I have clung to...







:









I went through supply issues when I went back to work, but I wanted to encourage you by saying even though I couldn't pump enough for him while I was gone I always had enough for him when I was home (he just nursed a ton!)







If you have not started pumping yet I would reccomend taking fenugreek and pumping and freezing now so you can build your supply up as well as have a stash of milk if you have trouble pumping enough. I hope it goes wel for you!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
I've dealt with some anxiety about vaccinations on and off. So far we've decided not to do any at all. It is a really tough decision. PM if you wanna talk!

I've also worried that I shouldn't have accepted the Vitamin K shot but my MWs talked me into it. Did anyone else accept this?

i did vit k drops with kaylo. with zenon, i just loaded up on nettle tea and extract b/f and after the birth (it has lots of vit k) don't worry about it!


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
That's just it though...Most people (at least in my area) don't expect you to breastfeed. Lately, I have started getting the "you're still doing that??" looks and round about comments....and he's only 6 months. What in the world are they going to say or do 3 months from now? Or, 6 months? Or, a year? (This is part of the reason I want to move...)

Yea, I know a lot of people around here don't BF. They will go on during pregnancy about how they want too and then when the baby is born they give in to the societal (is that a word?) norms (for this area at least) and begin FF. They are discouraged mostly by the people around them. I BF ds1 for 2 yrs and I did catch slack from a lot of people about it but then I got to the point where I'd tell people that it isn't their child, their body, or their problem so not to worry about it. I don't know how much different it is there than it is up here ('Boro) as far as BF goes.

kris- I'm gonna check out that book. i haven't vaxed Ashton but i also haven't researched because of the info being spread all over the place and lack of time. thanks for the info.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 







I went through supply issues when I went back to work, but I wanted to encourage you by saying even though I couldn't pump enough for him while I was gone I always had enough for him when I was home (he just nursed a ton!)







If you have not started pumping yet I would reccomend taking fenugreek and pumping and freezing now so you can build your supply up as well as have a stash of milk if you have trouble pumping enough. I hope it goes wel for you!

Thank you! I am sure everything will be fine. I am just having a little anxiety about...well, everything really.







Does it show?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

6 months today!!! I love being his mama


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

*sigh* I have people all over the place telling me that I should night wean Hannah. As tempting as it is to possibly have my sleep back...it's too early, isn't it??


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
*sigh* I have people all over the place telling me that I should night wean Hannah. As tempting as it is to possibly have my sleep back...it's too early, isn't it??

I plan on letting Micah wean himself. His night nursing disturbs my sleep for about 60 sec. -- just long enough for me to get him latched on. Some nights I don't even remember.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't even know how I'd night wean a 6 month old. It seems early to me, and really, Scarlet is never on that long, just enough to know mama's there.

But for some reason, I've been up in the middle of the night lately. Maybe because I've just been going to sleep with the kids instead of getting up for a while, then back to bed? I don't know, but I don't like just laying awake for an hour in the middle of the night.

We didn't do vitamin k with Scarlet, maybe with Max, I don't remember,







:. We are not vaxing, too many yucky things out there and my SIL has done tons of research on it. Plus, dh was never vaxed, and born at home, so we're just following tradition.







We don't do WBV either. I just weigh Scarlet if/when we have to take the dog to the vet,







. Or I get on the scale with and without her to give me an idea. She's got to be up to 20# by now.

Mother's Milk tea is great for low supply, and a dark beer every day.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
*sigh* I have people all over the place telling me that I should night wean Hannah. As tempting as it is to possibly have my sleep back...it's too early, isn't it??

I'd say it's too early. 6 months is so young to go through the night without eating... Liam night weaned on his own around a year. And how would you do it? She'd wake up crying and what would you do? It's not as easy as it sounds.

And like pp said, romi's nursing only disturbs me for a few minutes at night so no biggie.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't even think they do the vitK here. If they do, we sure didn't do it. The eye gunk we refused.

As for vaxing, I decided not to. Or if we do, it'll be after 2yrs... I'm not taking any chances...

Maximom: you're the best!! On the vet's scale







:


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Hey ladies, I'm having laptop power issues and I'm just hopping on DH's computer and OH MY GOD I HATE IT I can barely type on it and it doesn't have my bookmarks... sigh. So I'm going to be MIA a lot for the next few weeks I'd guess. BOO!

Re nihtweaning: babes this age are still gonna wake up for so many other things, teething, brain dev... I don't mind latching Sophie on in the night at all, it's when she's wiggly and won't settle down just by nursing, or god forbid actually UP and fully awake that kills me. And I don't think there's much we can do about that stuff but ride it out!









we got the vit K. It was the ONE "normal" hospital thing we did at all. I have been terrified of car wreaks my whole life and I know it doesn't make ANY sense but I am so good about doing everything research-based and for the good of my child, I allowed myself this ONE indulgence to my crazybrain. Hopefully next time we can either afford a midwife at home so no driving or I can get over it and just do the nettle thing.

Sophie is so totally sitting up on her own now, for extended periods!!! We are just waiting for these nasty teeth to show themselves!! And she still freaks out in crowded settings so it's SO hard for me to socialize at all. I feel like now I have no friends, b/c my friends are either A) teachers who don't have a real social life and we used to hang out at school and school events and coffee at 6:45 am and etc, not stuff I'm into now B) young gay men who want to do writing workshops for 10 hours and then go out to a late dinner and arthouse movies, which again I used to love but can't really do anymore or C) mamas at mom's group, LLL, etc but Sophie wigs out and I feel bad like I'm doing wrong by her taking her to these things. I gotta just go to the AP playgroup in the park, but I was reluctant as sometimes it meets at faraway parks, but we're doing better w/ carrides... ACk! I guess I just needed to vent about that. It rears it's ugly head every couple of weeks... when my house is utterly clean and I can't pretend I'm all that busy anymore!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Sigh....Hannah didn't used to wake me much when she nursed, but lately it's been a nursefest in the early morning hours. I know that means that she needs MORE nursing, not less, but sometimes I'd give anything for a good, solid night's rest!!

We refused vit. K, as well, and have not vaxed yet. I'm putting it off as long as possible, and even then will do a selective schedule, one at a time instead of bundled. I figure I'd like to give her immune system a chance to get developed first.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
*sigh* I have people all over the place telling me that I should night wean Hannah. As tempting as it is to possibly have my sleep back...it's too early, isn't it??









Yeah, your instincts are absolutely right. Babies NEED to nurse at night. Night milk has a different composition than day milk, and is really high in brain-building fats and hormones.

I called home during intermission. Michael was all "Mama, the baby cried and cried and Daddy got him calm and then he cried again" and Chip was all, "Meh. He cried five minutes because he accidentally bit himself." I don't know.







He wasn't to enthused about the trainer cup o' milk and DH didn't put it in the fridge, so that's 5 ounces wasted.







:The show was awesome though. Except I actually showed a stranger kid pictures, because it felt so weird to be away from them.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't even imagine!!

We get to go to the Marine Corps ball!! I didn't think that we'd be able to go, since it's on Catalina island, and it's a good 2 hour drive...I could have never left Hannah with a sitter and gone for the over night, or even for a few hours. It would have taken too long to just get there and back. Thankfully my BFF Annie said that she would come with us to the hotel, and stay with her while we went to the ball!! She'll be 5 minutes away if they have any problems, and she LOVES Annie. YAY!!! Now I just have to remember not to get drunk.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Arlo is 6 months old tomorrow!! He is sitting up on his own for extended periods of time and has eaten a bit of food (apple, squash, potato). I just can't believe it! This is such a cute age...he has started reaching for me!








Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
*sigh* I have people all over the place telling me that I should night wean Hannah. As tempting as it is to possibly have my sleep back...it's too early, isn't it??

yup, way to early. i wouldn't even think about it until 12 months and that may still be too early. i nw finn at 18 months because i was pg.
A


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Happy 1/2 year!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Iris, I can not believe it is a 1/2 year for us! Time has gone by so fast. I attended a birth this am & seeing a newborn show me how much Abby has changed. :sad I want her to stay little!!!!!

My girl friend tooks some nice pics of Abby. I updated the family photo link in my siggy, if you care to check them out.

Have a great weekend Mama's.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Christina - Those pictures are fabulous. Abby is adorable and Amber is absolutely gorgeous!! I can't believe how fast the time is going as well. Last night dh and I watched a slideshow of ds1 and he asked where did the time go. It made me realize how fast they really do grow and how short a time they are babies. So eat 'em up!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Christina - Those pictures are fabulous. Abby is adorable and Amber is absolutely gorgeous!! I can't believe how fast the time is going as well. Last night dh and I watched a slideshow of ds1 and he asked where did the time go. It made me realize how fast they really do grow and how short a time they are babies. So eat 'em up!!!

yeah i am kinda scrap booking my oldest baby photos and it seems like yesterday! how has it been 9 1/2 years??


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sophia is 6 months today. That is so crazy to consider. That went by in a blink!

I'm crabby today. I'm not sure why. No one slept last night. DH said he had to go for a run so we didn't get to go out with my parents and my aunt an uncle. Sophia is screaming or distracted when bf. I had thoughts of just.being.done.with.that.

aarggh! Maybe I'm getting PMS


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

A letter to my dear hubby....
Dear husband,
Please understand that the next time you come home from a working weekend (please note that the weekends are my only hope of me-time or diaper-making-time) and 'inform' me that you MUST go to 'have a couple of drinks' for a farewell, I will hit you with a frying pan and/or some other heavy, yet easy to wield object. I can count the times that I have had 'me-time' since our beautiful daughter was born on one hand...and two of those were when one of her Grandmas watched her for an hour so I could sleep. Please please please understand that if I get no me-time, I become a very cranky Mommy, and an even crankier Wifey...and cranky Wifey=no nookie for Daddy. I just thought that you might want to know.
With Undying Devotion,
Your Loving Wife.

Seriously.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

: ok, I'm laughing, but sorry he made you so mad. Don't we all want to say that at one time or another... just fill in the blanks.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
A letter to my dear hubby....
Dear husband,
Please understand that the next time you come home from a working weekend (please note that the weekends are my only hope of me-time or diaper-making-time) and 'inform' me that you MUST go to 'have a couple of drinks' for a farewell, I will hit you with a frying pan and/or some other heavy, yet easy to wield object. I can count the times that I have had 'me-time' since our beautiful daughter was born on one hand...and two of those were when one of her Grandmas watched her for an hour so I could sleep. Please please please understand that if I get no me-time, I become a very cranky Mommy, and an even crankier Wifey...and cranky Wifey=no nookie for Daddy. I just thought that you might want to know.
With Undying Devotion,
Your Loving Wife.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

what a great letter! i totally understand!! i hope you got some time to yourself!


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I am totally freaking out... I got summoned to jury duty on Friday. I have IGT and nurse DS every couple of hours and use an SNS.







: I hope they defer/excuse me... what on earth would I do, otherwise?


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't they have to excuse you? I think they do...even if you are nursing with an SNS, that's still nursing. I hope they have to excuse you, I just got summoned and sent the letter back saying that I was nursing a 6 month old child, and I assumed that it was a good enough reason to be excused!







Just send it back saying that you are nursing a baby...they don't have to know how you are doing it.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers;*
Don't they have to excuse you? I think they do...even if you are nursing with an SNS, that's still nursing. I hope they have to excuse you, I just got summoned and sent the letter back saying that I was nursing a 6 month old child, and I assumed that it was a good enough reason to be excused!







Just send it back saying that you are nursing a baby...they don't have to know how you are doing it.

No, surprisingly, they don't. There are some states that have legislation about BF but only a few. I do produce about 80% of my son's milk. The SNS just makes it doubly impossible. I wrote a letter to send out - I hope it works. I'd like to get involved and get legislation enacted in my state though!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I've always ignored jury duty summons' and never heard back. Don't sweat it.

Scarlet is asleep in the Mei Tai, hooray! She usually just looks all around in it.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 







: ok, I'm laughing, but sorry he made you so mad. Don't we all want to say that at one time or another... just fill in the blanks.









Amen, sister!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

You girls are cracking me up! Sorry to miss out on the banter...packing...bleh! But Noah did sleep through the night last night and only up once the night before. It is like someone flipped a switch. Belive me I can relate to sleepless nights! Andy didn't sleep through until at least 2!

We close on our house a week from tomorrow- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I live in VA and nursing mothers can be excused from jury duty. I had to wait for everyone else who could actually serve to be processed (pick days), then those who needed partial excuses (mixing session days) . . . and then those of us requesting to be excused got to speak to the judge.

You might call your local clerk or court to ask what the protocol is. Here, everyone must show up to the summons, even those who are allowed to be excused (nursing mothers, elderly over a certain age).


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Everyone must have had a busy weekend...Not as many post as we have had of late! Not that we aren't doing well on our count!! 421!! And to think we set our goal at a measely 500...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I have some new pictures to share from this weekend, so here it goes for those of you who care to peruse...(I love looking at everyone else's babies, so this is bait







)

Look at me!
Mmmm...keys!!
Splish splash, I was taking a bath...
My fingers sure do taste good!
I told you, no more naked pictures!
Blowing raspberries!

Okay, ladies...your turn!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

BTW -- Micah took two crawling "steps" on his hands and knees Friday, and then, yesterday, he sat up from laying on the floor on his own!!

We attempted to do solids for the first time this evening (avacados), but it didn't go very well. We are trying to self feed, so I put the pieces on the tray. He smooshed them around and then looked at me like, "what am I supposed to do now?" I really expected him to pick it up and put it in his mouth!!







He is always grabbing at food and attempting to put it in his mouth. So, why didn't he try with this? I put one piece in his mouth so he would know what it was and that he could eat it, and he did eat it...but he sort of coughed/gagged a bit (not enough to scare me...







). He kept grabbing things out of my hands: spoon, straw, glass, etc., so I picked up a piece of the avacado and held it out for him. He grabbed my hand, put it up to his mouth, and sucked the avacado off of it...


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Count on our babies to not want to put that particular thing in their mouth...Hannah does the same thing!







Everything else gets picked up and put in her mouth...why not the food that's chopped into little baby-sized pieces?!?!?!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Johnny is learnng to do course things like cheerios but when slippery things like avocado or banana are on his tray he just looks at me with an open mouth like a litle bird waiting to be fed


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

I learned my lesson-remember what I said about a great night?! Well, last night was the COMPLETE opposite. Up every hour! I am so tired! I guess you gotta keep those great nights to yourself or the bad ones come back and bight ya!

We are not starting solids yet. I have given him small pieces of sw potatoe and avo, but everytime he gags like he is dying. So I guess that means-not ready yet. It sounds like fun, but I also need a differnt chair for him. I repainted this one and the paint is chipping. Guess I didn't sand well enough. What types of chairs are you girls using? Are you worried about the surfaces (toxicitity)? I think I am a bit paranoid about that lately. But what would be safe?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Well I don't consider myself particularly crunchy (I'm not fluffy either though...I must fal somewhere inbetween!) We are just using a regular plasticy high chair - whatever was given to us - not even sure the brand







I tried leting him self feed in his excersaucer while I made dinner and it took me hours to clean it









I guess we only put him in a chair while we are eating dinner...during the day I just hold him in my lap unless it's something super messy like farena or applesauce...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

annettemarie said:


> : Babies NEED to nurse at night. Night milk has a different composition than day milk, and is really high in brain-building fats and hormones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
We close on our house a week from tomorrow- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea!!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow! Micah can really sit up well!

We have a regular plastic high chair. I can't remember the brand. We got it with #1. S has sat it in once or twice while we were eating supper. Claire saw that and has been asking to sit in it again.

There are cockroaches at my work! Well, just plastic ones. One was on the toilet tank and it made me do a double take. I found another in my stack of papers so now that one is inside a waterbottle of the instigator.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Daniel just accidentally had his first food. He stuck his hand into Nicholas's Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough cone and was sucking the life out of his finger before we noticed to wipe it off.

This never would have happened with kid 1.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
There are cockroaches at my work! Well, just plastic ones. One was on the toilet tank and it made me do a double take. I found another in my stack of papers so now that one is inside a waterbottle of the instigator.

laughup







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ugh, had a really rough night with Romi. The girl has become the lightest sleeper ever. She wakes if I move my little toe or if I ruffle the bedsheets too loudly. I don't even know how many times I nursed her, or dh jiggled her to get her back to sleep (jiggling normally konks her out). I was worn out. I don't know if its teething or what. I might try a bit of Tempra tonight and see if that helps, cause the girl was ANGRY. All. night. Bleh.

But she was ok during the day. Not fantastic, ok.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey girls, haven't been around for a few days. Just lurking now and then i guess! I was having some alone time.

Nothing new here.
I was wondering what everybody considered 'sleep through the night' to be? I consider sleeping through to be 6 hours or more, and both my babies have been doing that for a long time.

A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Daniel just accidentally had his first food. He stuck his hand into Nicholas's Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough cone and was sucking the life out of his finger before we noticed to wipe it off.

This never would have happened with kid 1.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

i agree w 6 hours. Queen, no wonder u want tons of kids-u aren't sleep deprived. we would like more but are too tired.
nak


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ugh, had a really rough night with Romi. The girl has become the lightest sleeper ever. She wakes if I move my little toe or if I ruffle the bedsheets too loudly. I don't even know how many times I nursed her, or dh jiggled her to get her back to sleep (jiggling normally konks her out). I was worn out. I don't know if its teething or what. I might try a bit of Tempra tonight and see if that helps, cause the girl was ANGRY. All. night. Bleh.

But she was ok during the day. Not fantastic, ok.

that sucks! i HATE bad nights, when I wake up in the morning I feel like the day is going to be hell. hope your night is better tonight.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
I learned my lesson-remember what I said about a great night?! Well, last night was the COMPLETE opposite. Up every hour! I am so tired! I guess you gotta keep those great nights to yourself or the bad ones come back and bight ya!

What types of chairs are you girls using? Are you worried about the surfaces (toxicitity)? I think I am a bit paranoid about that lately. But what would be safe?

Sounds like it's been happening a lot!

I use an old wooden high chair we repainted. It's cute and basic. I prefer it to plastic.
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey girls, haven't been around for a few days. Just lurking now and then i guess! I was having some alone time.

Nothing new here.
I was wondering what everybody considered 'sleep through the night' to be? I consider sleeping through to be 6 hours or more, and both my babies have been doing that for a long time.

A

nice to see you







i have been doing the same lately









for me sleeping thru the night is when i don't have to get out of bed and do anything for baby ( or kids) they may wake up, baby may nurse a few times kids might be sent back to bed, but if i get to stay in bed and roll over and go back to sleep then that is sleeping thru for us!! but yeah 6 hrs is sleeping thru says the books... Caroline did this at 2 months to 4 months.... not anymore i can't even put her in the crib i have to nurse her down in the bed then sneak away..... my others never slept thru till like1 or 2 years old so it was a treat for me with Caroline one i really needed cause for the first month of her life i was up 2 times a night for an hour or 2 Cause she refused ( think we had a slight tongue tie) to nurse laying down!. now she is on to sleeping like the rest of them did... but i can't say i really mind since shes my last and i know that one day i won't have this anymore


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

We use a plastic high chair i think it is baby trend we got it with DS, Caroline has been using it since birth lol it reclines so she sits in it when i am cooking/cleaning/washing dishes.. and sometimes while i eat tho she likes to wait till i sit to eat to cry and want me so i hold her lol we just put the tray on it this week cause she was trying to eat the crouch bar and was putting her whole mouth over it and it cut her mouth a bit so i figured they tray goes over that so she can't do it, well the tray is so high it is at her nose lol but she loves it the toys go on it she reaches and gets them and bangs them on there! she hasn't had solids and we will probably hold off a while but she isn't even 6 months yet so no rush! ( and shes my itty bitty baby and i don't want her to grow up so she isn't allowed big food, and i don't want stinky solid food poops soooo no food lol)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, I use ds's old plastic booster seat for romi. She's so big that she fits perfectly in it except liam wants to sit in it as well now that it has resurfaced!!

Had a good night last night, no Tempra needed!! So I feel great!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I had to search for us and found us on page 2!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Daniel just accidentally had his first food. He stuck his hand into Nicholas's Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough cone and was sucking the life out of his finger before we noticed to wipe it off.

This never would have happened with kid 1.










Isn't that the truth!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy 6 month birthday to Noah!

septic tank backed up and flooded bathroom this am. YUCK!!!!!!!!!

and right in the middle of our move. The pipes disconnected on the way out to the septic tank. So the yard is full of the waste water (underground)


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Happy 6 month birthday to Noah!

septic tank backed up and flooded bathroom this am. YUCK!!!!!!!!!

and right in the middle of our move. The pipes disconnected on the way out to the septic tank. So the yard is full of the waste water (underground)

Yuck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh, I use ds's old plastic booster seat for romi. She's so big that she fits perfectly in it except liam wants to sit in it as well now that it has resurfaced!!

Had a good night last night, no Tempra needed!! So I feel great!

Max loves to do this, too. He's gotten stuck in Scarlet's exersaucer, it tips over and he can't get out, like he's wearing a huge hoop skirt







.

Glad you had a better night. Scarlet sleeps pretty well, but lately it takes forever to get her down, nurse, nurse, nurse, suck, suck, suck, come on already!

I have a wooden high chair that Max used. It's still up in the attic and I'm sure he'll want to get in it before Scarlet does!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Where is everyone today? Page 2 again!

MonTana Mama: oh man! That is awful! I can't imagine a worse time for that to happen!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm here! just skulking around again! bummed that I have a luxe soaker to trade, and my trade fell through b/c I was being indecisive....do I really need another diaper though??
A


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm here! I tried Daniel with some banana smooshed with boobie juice. He was dubious, but really liked spooning it into his mouth.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh that's so funny- Eva tried banana too tonight. First I mashed it up so she could dip her fingers in it. Didn't go over well. So I gave her 1/2 the banana to hold, but she kept knawing off chuncks, which she would grimace over and eject. Then she rubbed both elbows on her tray, and smoothed her cheeks with her hands, and reached behind her to spread the banana love on the back rungs, and then picked up the last chunk like a crane and dropped it off the side of the tray. Who called it self-_feeding_ anyway??
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh that's so funny- Eva tried banana too tonight. First I mashed it up so she could dip her fingers in it. Didn't go over well. So I gave her 1/2 the banana to hold, but she kept knawing off chuncks, which she would grimace over and eject. Then she rubbed both elbows on her tray, and smoothed her cheeks with her hands, and reached behind her to spread the banana love on the back rungs, and then picked up the last chunk like a crane and dropped it off the side of the tray. Who called it self-_feeding_ anyway??
A











I guess I've been sort of lurking too.

Here are a few pics of Scout playing in some sweet potato puree:

What am I supposed to do with this stuff?
Oh, I see. Smear it.
I like the apple better.

I also gave her some apple chunks in a mesh feeder. Introducing 2 foods 3 days??







: Oops. Bad mommy. I would've just given her a chunk of sweet potato instead of puree, but we had a couple jars of organic sweet potato baby food in the house from when I let my little niece spoon a couple bites into Scout's mouth last week....so I figured she might have fun if I dumped it out on the table to let her play with it. I think she did.









As you can see in the pics, we use one of those boosters that hook to the table. She fits really well in it. My 2.5 yr old nephew (who is 35 lbs) fit in it nicely as well, so I guess it will last her a while.

My dad decoupaged this very one-of-a-kind high chair for Scout:

chair
tray

It doesn't have any straps or a crotch bar or anything, so until I figure out how to retro-fit it with straps, we'll just keep using the booster thingy.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 









As you can see in the pics, we use one of those boosters that hook to the table. She fits really well in it. My 2.5 yr old nephew (who is 35 lbs) fit in it nicely as well, so I guess it will last her a while.

My dad decoupaged this very one-of-a-kind high chair for Scout:

chair
tray

It doesn't have any straps or a crotch bar or anything, so until I figure out how to retro-fit it with straps, we'll just keep using the booster thingy.

Very cool!! The style of the chair is similar to ours, and it only came with a worn out crotch tie. Your booster looks cool too, and it's nice she's right at the table. I only use a waist strap I took from another chair, and put her on a pillow. The tray isn't even that secure. We live dangerously around here, but I like it.
A


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Kewpie-o that chair is too cool!!

ROUGH night last night. Must be the teeth...though I'd LOVE to actually see some of those suckers....at least then it would be some payback for the insanity around here.

Did/does anyone else struggle emotionally with starting solids?? G is not yet 6 months, so I will wait a few more weeks for sure...but I wanted to wait longer...I don't feel ready. She, on the other hand, is getting more and more interested. I don't know how long I'll be able to hold off (esp. with some fam members who are OBSESSED with starting solids). I think part of me feels the same way about it as I did with not wanting her to have a bottle...totally selfish about not wanting anything to come between us. Of course now when I'd like to be on a date with DH for more than 2 hours I wish she would just drink out of the dang bottle but...whatev.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Every baby, I struggle with solids. People have so much tied into it, emotionally, on all sides.

Daniel has officially outgrown the bouncy chair. Le sigh.


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Every baby, I struggle with solids. People have so much tied into it, emotionally, on all sides.

Daniel has officially outgrown the bouncy chair. Le sigh.

ok at least I'm not alone.

G did, too. She's too tall.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

We had a rough night last night too... I got so used to him sleeping through the night this waking up every 2hrs is driving me crazy. Last night at least DH took him out of the bedroom and walked him while I slept.

I'm not sure if he has outgrown his bouncy or not but he pooped in it and I washed it and he hasn't used it since - but I think more because I don't want to buckly him and I know he wil get out if I don't buckle him. I did just buy one of those Graco bouncy things that hangs in the door but I'm worried about it falling...do any of your LOs use one? He loves it - he doesn't really "jump" but he loves "walking" around (he's obsessed with "walking" right now - the second you let him grab your fingers he stands up and tries to "walk" - which is funny to me because he doesn't crawl..he does scoot backwards though lol).

Here are some pics...

"Contra dancing in my wrap"
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

"My first waltz...with Mama"
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

"Picking out my pumpkin"
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

"First time to feel sand"
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

"Loving my Daddy"
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Every baby, I struggle with solids. People have so much tied into it, emotionally, on all sides.

Daniel has officially outgrown the bouncy chair. Le sigh.

Hopefully S doesn't do that soon! We keep it in the bathroom so we can pee knowing that she hasn't crawled off somewhere.

I'm reluctant with the solids because of her older sister's allergies. My excuse is that she doesn't sit yet.

Speaking of allergies, someone made peanut butter rice crispie bars at my work...I'm drooling over them. Someday I'll be able to again.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Hopefully S doesn't do that soon! We keep it in the bathroom so we can pee knowing that she hasn't crawled off somewhere.

I have been using Micah's baby bathtub for this...I put him on one side and some toys on the other. He is perfectly content -- for a few minutes at least.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Happy 6 month birthday to Noah!

septic tank backed up and flooded bathroom this am. YUCK!!!!!!!!!

and right in the middle of our move. The pipes disconnected on the way out to the septic tank. So the yard is full of the waste water (underground)

That's pretty much my worst fear with our house... We bought it foreclosed last year and we don't know when they last had the tank emptied. The local companies said they don't keep records, and if we wanted them to check how full it'd cost -- they'd have to dig etc. They told us we'd KNOW when it was full...







That sounds like the ICKY way to find out







:

I feel so bad for you... I hate those kinds of days, but at least you have better days to look forward to, afterall how could it get worse?!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I did just buy one of those Graco bouncy things that hangs in the door but I'm worried about it falling...do any of your LOs use one? He loves it - he doesn't really "jump" but he loves "walking" around (he's obsessed with "walking" right now - the second you let him grab your fingers he stands up and tries to "walk" - which is funny to me because he doesn't crawl..he does scoot backwards though lol).

We have one, but I worry too and only put Savannah in it when I am sitting watching her... (like that would help if it broke)
I have heard not to use them too long per day, to prevent hip problems (same as some carriers).
We have only used it about 5 times in the last 2 months but she LOVES it... that makes it hard.
Savannah stomps her feet and wiggles her upper body when we sing "dance, dance, dance" to her, it's SOO cute!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm bummed about the bouncy seat, because I would put him in it on the table (







,







,







safety warning







; he was in the middle) while we did school. I liked having him right in the thick of things. He isn't quite stable enough for the high chair, but likes his little walker. I loved having him right there at the table though. I need one of those hook-on chairs.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

We're on our last week with the bouncy seat... Savannah learned a few days ago how to sit up from reclined. Now everytime we put her in the bouncy seat, she's entertained for about 6 seconds then sits up and leans over the side, WAY OVER.

Up on elbows
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1269.jpg
One elbow lean
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1270.jpg
Bailing out
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1274.jpg
And stuck
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1276.jpg

NAK


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Have some of you been talking to Max? He says he wants another sister AND a brother, yikes!









So I was changing Scarlet the other day and had this revelation that I was diapering her in a paper bag. Alas, I cannot afford an obsession with cloth diapers, so I've been looking up "sewing cloth diapers" on google. I'm sure I've got enough scraps around the house to make a few. FTP, I know you do it, it can't be that hard is it?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Have some of you been talking to Max? He says he wants another sister AND a brother, yikes!

















: what!? me??? No!!!!







:








told you told you told you!!!







:







up

A


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I have been tossing around the idea of sewing some diapers as well. One of these days I will start juggling all of my balls in the right order and then maybe I can accomplish something. Things have been crazy around here ever since Micah got sick...Now, teething? Growth spurt? Who knows?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm hiding Savannah's pictures so Sophia doesn't learn that trick!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sophia sat for the first time tonight. Actually, tripod. She usually wants to move constantly if she is on the floor, but tonight Maddie was reading so she sat and listened. I really praised Maddie for her reading and showed her how much Sophia liked it too. She got a kick out of that.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Have some of you been talking to Max? He says he wants another sister AND a brother, yikes!









?

Ellysia was saying something the other day: When I have 10 sisters...

I cut her off and corrected her that she has enough sisters.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I'm hiding Savannah's pictures so Sophia doesn't learn that trick!










We tried tightening up the straps but that just makes her angry... Once they learn, there's no "unlearning"


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Ellysia was saying something the other day: When I have 10 sisters...

I cut her off and corrected her that she has enough sisters.









:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

rivkajean, those pics of Savannah are hilarious!









maximom - if you decide you don't want to sew diapers, you might want to check out Mother-ease products. They are VERY inexpensive compared to a lot of diapers out there and they are durable and reliable. (I know, I must sound like a commercial







) I have bought some super expensive diapers, from both larger companies and WAHMs and have found that out of all those, my cheap-o Mother-ease diapers and covers are the easiest to care for, have held up the best, and seem the most comfortable on DD. You might check Diaperswappers for some EUC Mother-ease One-Size dipes. I got some for cheap on there and they have been great. I like the organic cotton ones the best so far, but I still need to try the bamboo ones. They work great for nights and naps with a good doubler or infant size prefold.

gees. I guess I'm in the mood to write about diapers or something.







:


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i LOVE my motherease too! i know a few years ago i found a pattern for the mother ease one size diapers free online.... don't know if its still around and i never got it cause i can't sew but i looked at it because my best friend does lol
i guess you could google it and see if its still out there!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, I got into ravelry and it's sucking away at my internet posting here. Bad me.
So, how is everyone doing??
We had an ok night last night, but dh had a photo shoot at 4am so I was stuck going to daycare alone with romi & liam in tow. Liam is HORRID to leave at daycare. It's not even funny. Sooooo, I had a really monstrous tantrum when it was time to take off his coat cause, of course, he wanted the orange truck that was at home. He even tried to slap romi. So I stayed there for like 45 minutes with 2 crying kids, I was sweating like a pig with my big coat on and wanted to cry. Waaaah. Over and out.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh wait, check out my knit-by-me first pair of longies I finished this week!!! Woo-hoo, I'm sooooo proud! Notice the dirty house... Knitting = no housework.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/...deeada71df.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2109/...75943ce31c.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2098/...34a2e98367.jpg


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

So cool doudat! The longies, I mean, not the screaming babes.









And thanks for the Motherease tips, I'll check them out. I still think I need to sew one or two, or ten, I don't even want to buy another pack of sposies and I'm down to three or four left. Better get sewin'!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Romi is a doll! That's some awesome knitting!

leaving them at daycare...never fun...maybe just leave faster? I know sometimes the kids put on more of a show when mom's there, but are content once she's left.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

doudat -- the longies look great!! I wish I had the patience for knitting...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, today was Micah's 6 month WBV, and our first visit to our third pediatrician. (The first said Micah would die if I didn't vax, and the second said -- well, nothing because I never laid eyes on him through TWO visits!!)

At this visit, the new ped. stated that I HAD to give him cereal because my breastmilk would not provide enough iron and should have been giving it to him for two months. I tried to open a discussion about breastmilk being the perfect nutrition, etc., but he "balked" at that and said it was needed. So, I just nodded my head like the pacifist I normally am...







uke

Then, he begins to pull back Micah's foreskin....and I guess the "mama bear" came out in me....







:....I pretty nearly screamed NO!!! at him. He then proceeds to tell me that he isn't "retracting" it as he continues pulling on it and says he is just "stretching" it. As I scream you aren't supposed to do that!! He stops as I am lunging at my son to try to protect him. Tells me that it must be stretched or it will never separate







: I then tell him that is not true that between himself and time it will separate just fine. I think he saw that I would not be backing off and moved on with his exam. I guess next time I will be presenting a mound of research (including the AAP) which states vehemently that it should not be messed with.









Not to mention that Micah fell off the 3 ft. tall table the measured him on!! I thought the nurse had him (measuring, etc.) and apparently she thought I had him. I was monitoring, but turned for 2 seconds and down he went. I felt so horrible. I was so caught between anger, guilt and worry, all I could do was cry right along with him...and then stopped at the chiropractor on the way home.

Needless to say this has not been a good day. I have gone from feeling angry, to anxious, to guilty, to worried, to defensive...

On a positive note, they didn't say a word about not vaccinating.







And, he is 16 lb. 9 oz. and 27 inches.

Oh, and I got the job I applied for!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

First of all: congrats on the job!!!

Second of all: what kinda quack doctors are in your area? Seriously. I think maybe you should think about skipping the WBV if the dr risks injury to your son... Foreskin retraction? Cereals because your milk lacks nutrition? Where (or when) did he go to school?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Romi is a doll! That's some awesome knitting!

leaving them at daycare...never fun...maybe just leave faster? I know sometimes the kids put on more of a show when mom's there, but are content once she's left.

Yeah, he's way worse with me than with dh. Which is why I never bring him to daycare. But I had no choice today. I should've just kept him home with me...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh wait, check out my knit-by-me first pair of longies I finished this week!!! Woo-hoo, I'm sooooo proud! Notice the dirty house... Knitting = no housework.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/...deeada71df.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2109/...75943ce31c.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2098/...34a2e98367.jpg

doudat! they are just beautiful!! and the model's pretty darn cute too







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
First of all: congrats on the job!!!

Second of all: what kinda quack doctors are in your area? Seriously. I think maybe you should think about skipping the WBV if the dr risks injury to your son... Foreskin retraction? Cereals because your milk lacks nutrition? Where (or when) did he go to school?

The more I see and hear, the more I think this is a very UNcrunchy area. And to think this is the third and "best" one.

It's nice to talk to someone who understands. I don't even have any friends that understand. I even found out that a couple were conspiring on how to get me to vax my son.







: I have seriously thought about moving to a more crunchy area once I get on my feet so that I could feel like I actually belong.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Yikes, ShyDaisi, I think I'd skip the WBV, too. You obviously know what is best for Micah. Hugs to you both.

Ok, so I checked out diaperswappers tonight, bad, bad, ladies. My eyes glazed over and I think I started drooling. But I got on craigslist and have a few leads on some close by. Oh yeah, didn't quite get to my sewing today and didn't pick up any new dipes and of course Scarlet poops tonight and then pooped again after I changed her and I was down to my last diaper! It was only a bit watery, so I wiped out the dipe (TMI) and then stuck a prefold in there (I do have a few of those). Sheesh, I'm in trouble. But I felt strangely calm after I put in the cloth dipe.

Another thing, I dreamt I was having a baby last night, but there were no chux pads around, huh??

It's pouring rain and I have heartburn, I think it's time for bed...


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Rebekah - Ugghh! That sounds like a very trying day! Many hugs to you. I feel like I live in a semi-crunchy area, yet there aren't ANY crunchy physicians. I've only tried 2 peds so far, but I am not happy with either of them and the thought of going to another one to try just wears me out. I have met lots of natural-minded mommas at our local LLL meeting, and all of them have had problems with finding decent docs for their LOs too.







:

Scout took her first bottle this evening. I left DH with a bottle of EBM and he said she sucked it down and cried for more. I felt bad because I wasn't having much luck pumping today for some reason, so I wasn't able to leave her that much. He also fed her some sweet potato puree, so I know she didn't go hungry. I was actually surprised that she took the bottle. She fusses and screams if I try to get her to suck on a pacifier, so I was almost positive that she would refuse the bottle. Nope. She did great with it!









Hee hee...the way I'm talking, you must think that I was gone the whole day, but I was only gone for 2 hours.







Scout just gets hungry at very unpredicatable times and I knew that even if I fed her right before leaving, she might be starving 15 minutes later.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I need one of those hook-on chairs.

Those things are the devil!! I have had one fall to the floor TWICE!! Not with Hannah...with an XDB's son. Ugh, I hate them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Alas, I cannot afford an obsession with cloth diapers, so I've been looking up "sewing cloth diapers" on google. I'm sure I've got enough scraps around the house to make a few. FTP, I know you do it, it can't be that hard is it?

Once I get my little WAHM business going, I'll send you a few!! It might be a few weeks, though!

Speaking of my WAHM-iness, I just now, at 1:30 AM finished the cutest decorations for a Tinkerbell cake. I cannot WAIT to show everyone!! I'll post pics when I finish the cakes on Sat. So, apparently Hannah decides that tonight, the night that I'm up till 1:30, will be the one that she decides to sleep through!







: She's been asleep since 10:00!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

ShyDaisi- Congrats on your job, sorry to here about your visits to the pedi though! It must be really hard to be surrounded my moms who parent so differently also.

UltimateSerj- I'll have to google that also...I'm planning on sewing some dipes after I get my sewing machine; I have no idea how they will come out though - I can't say I really know how to sew I just want cute dipes that I can't afford









kewpie-o- I left Johnny with my brother last night and he hasn't been taking a pacifier anymore so I was little worried but my bro said after he finished the bottle he just kept sucking on the nipple (he removed it from the bottle) which realy suprised me!

Babe went to sleep in his crib and stayed asleep for a while last night so DH and I got some quallity time together - felt like falling in love all over again...


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

I think my milk supply is dropping.









I nurse her like crazy, and all night long, but I haven't been able to pump a full bottle all week. Usually I can pump at least one full one, most of the time even more. I have been blessed with an over abundance until now. I wasn't regular with pumping for a while...I just got the flange thingies on my pump replaced, so maybe if I'm a little more regular about it, it will come back up. She's been wanting to nurse more lately, and I haven't felt 'full' in a while. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I have about a month's supply in the freezer, but still.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh, I hope not! Did you start solids or something? I wonder why this would happen all of a sudden? Pumping doesn't always correlate with production, but still, the change is odd. Hope it's okay.


----------



## ~*Trish*~ (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello, everyone!

I kind of forgot about this thread!







Sorry!

My Oliver was born 4/19/07 in a surprise C-sec due to being a surprise breech!









Our issue right now is teeth. He is getting the two top fronts (bottom fronts are already in), and he is miserable no matter what. Nursing strike! My first nursed to soothe himself, but Olli won't have it!

Anyway,


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
I think my milk supply is dropping.









I nurse her like crazy, and all night long, but I haven't been able to pump a full bottle all week. Usually I can pump at least one full one, most of the time even more. I have been blessed with an over abundance until now. I wasn't regular with pumping for a while...I just got the flange thingies on my pump replaced, so maybe if I'm a little more regular about it, it will come back up. She's been wanting to nurse more lately, and I haven't felt 'full' in a while. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I have about a month's supply in the freezer, but still.









Are u pumping and nursing at the same time and/or when you feel a let-down coming on? Both of those always helped me. i always have to trick my body into letting go of the milk-already! Have u started fenugreek (i think that is the right herb)?

Also remember @ 6 months is growth spurt time. So + demand = + supply. Good luck! You probably know all this already.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Are u pumping and nursing at the same time and/or when you feel a let-down coming on? Both of those always helped me. i always have to trick my body into letting go of the milk-already! Have u started fenugreek (i think that is the right herb)?

Also remember @ 6 months is growth spurt time. So + demand = + supply. Good luck! You probably know all this already.









Good thing you mentioned growth spurt, I was worried too because I've only been able to pump an extra few ounces a day.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Good thing you mentioned growth spurt, I was worried too because I've only been able to pump an extra few ounces a day.

I have supply issues when pumping and my supply was really down when AF showed up for the first time (~1.5 months ago). Just a thought. I hope its the growth spurt!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

For sure growth spurt. I don't pump but romi has been nursing like crazy. It's exhausting!!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

just 6 more posts! who is going to be 500??


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Kellymom.com re: growth spurt
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/growth-spurt.html


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
just 6 more posts! who is going to be 500??

Here's one more


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Also remember @ 6 months is growth spurt time. So + demand = + supply. Good luck! You probably know all this already.










Ohhhhh- that's why she's been up twice a night!







:
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
I think my milk supply is dropping.









I nurse her like crazy, and all night long, but I haven't been able to pump a full bottle all week. Usually I can pump at least one full one, most of the time even more. I have been blessed with an over abundance until now. I wasn't regular with pumping for a while...I just got the flange thingies on my pump replaced, so maybe if I'm a little more regular about it, it will come back up. She's been wanting to nurse more lately, and I haven't felt 'full' in a while. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I have about a month's supply in the freezer, but still.









Oh, I hope not! try to think positively...can you drink some nursing teas just to be on the safe side?
A


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Almost 500!!! Yay!!!

I put Johnny in his first 9mo outfit yesterday - it was a little big but close enough that it didn't look sily on him...crazy I really can't believe they are growing so fast!

Since other babies are nursing a lot...is anyone's nips sore? I'm on a mission to find a way to make the pain stop or convince myself it's temporary...

I went to a huge rummage sale today and people were amazed by the wrap - it was so fun to show it off..a lady (probably 30yrs older than me - not saying how old that is lol) even came running up to me (I was BF in it) and said, "OH! Are you BF???? You HAVE to see this nursing nightgown!! I wanted to buy it so bad but my babies aren't nursining anymore!!!!"







it was cute!

eta-







I can't post anymore I'd feel wierd being the 500th


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh wait, check out my knit-by-me first pair of longies I finished this week!!! Woo-hoo, I'm sooooo proud! Notice the dirty house... Knitting = no housework.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/...deeada71df.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2109/...75943ce31c.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2098/...34a2e98367.jpg

Wow! beautiful!
I think eva's smaller than Romi now so feel free to send them along when she outgrows them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
So cool doudat! The longies, I mean, not the screaming babes.









And thanks for the Motherease tips, I'll check them out. I still think I need to sew one or two, or ten, I don't even want to buy another pack of sposies and I'm down to three or four left. Better get sewin'!

Yay! I think you should totally sew your own dipes- I think it would be great fun. The ones I've seen on ds that mama's have sewed themselves look great- and you could get them exactly how you wanted them- and not pay a fortune! let us know how it turns out!!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Almost 500!!! Yay!!!

I went to a huge rummage sale today and people were amazed by the wrap - it was so fun to show it off..a lady (probably 30yrs older than me - not saying how old that is lol) even came running up to me (I was BF in it) and said, "OH! Are you BF???? You HAVE to see this nursing nightgown!! I wanted to buy it so bad but my babies aren't nursining anymore!!!!"







it was cute!

eta-







I can't post anymore I'd feel wierd being the 500th









Hey- you looked great in those pictures with your wrap! What's contra dancing? And for some reason I couldn't see the one with 'daddy'
A

eta: OOPS! it was me!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Well, today was Micah's 6 month WBV, and our first visit to our third pediatrician. (The first said Micah would die if I didn't vax, and the second said -- well, nothing because I never laid eyes on him through TWO visits!!)

Then, he begins to pull back Micah's foreskin....and I guess the "mama bear" came out in me....







:....I pretty nearly screamed NO!!! at him. He then proceeds to tell me that he isn't "retracting" it as he continues pulling on it and says he is just "stretching" it. As I scream you aren't supposed to do that!! He stops as I am lunging at my son to try to protect him. Tells me that it must be stretched or it will never separate







: I then tell him that is not true that between himself and time it will separate just fine. I think he saw that I would not be backing off and moved on with his exam. I guess next time I will be presenting a mound of research (including the AAP) which states vehemently that it should not be messed with.









Oh, and I got the job I applied for!!

Holy, mama! What a crappy visit! I'm so proud of you for letting your mama bear out- I hope I would would act in the exact same way as you!! I think you're lucky for not getting pushed on the vaxing though- I can't say the same!
Congrats on the job!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Queen of my Castle








:







:






























You are the winner!

post # 500!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
I think my milk supply is dropping.









I nurse her like crazy, and all night long, but I haven't been able to pump a full bottle all week. Usually I can pump at least one full one, most of the time even more. I have been blessed with an over abundance until now. I wasn't regular with pumping for a while...I just got the flange thingies on my pump replaced, so maybe if I'm a little more regular about it, it will come back up. She's been wanting to nurse more lately, and I haven't felt 'full' in a while. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I have about a month's supply in the freezer, but still.









Maybe you're pg?

(Just trying to get MaxiMom off the list!)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

OK, on to serious posting

No, I'll be back at some point. I need to get the girls to bed.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hi all!
been awhile. got some catchin up to do.

the longies look great doudat.

it's raining. i'm tired. we had our annual harvest bash tonight. i'm off to bed.

but i wanted to check in and say hi.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh and i took zenon for his 6mo wbv and confirmed my guess-timate... he is 21 lbs (and 27 inches) kaylo was both of those at a year!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

ooo and new picture of the boys in my siggy (taken about a week ago)


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ooo and new picture of the boys in my siggy (taken about a week ago)

Such sweet boys








You live in paradise!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

*YESSSSS! I KNEW I COULD DO IT!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 

Queen of my Castle








:







:






























You are the winner!

post # 500!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Maybe you're pg?

(Just trying to get MaxiMom off the list!)









Well ya, cuz you're second! 10 sisters...kids _know,_ ya know??
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ooo and new picture of the boys in my siggy (taken about a week ago)


ohh cute boys!! look at them! and the eyes on zenon!
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
=

(Just trying to get MaxiMom off the list!)









Thanks!









So, I sewed my first diaper today, what a laugh! Well, it's a good prototype, but I obviously need some practice. It came out ok, but it's too small for Scarlet. I'll keep at it, but in the meantime, I found a local WAHM to order some from and also found a gal that sells kits, so I can sew those and use the pattern on my own fabrics. I'll get there.

I've got some cute new pictures, but Max is whining for me...gotta go! I'll post them tomorrow. Nighty night.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Holy, mama! What a crappy visit! I'm so proud of you for letting your mama bear out- I hope I would would act in the exact same way as you!! I think you're lucky for not getting pushed on the vaxing though- I can't say the same!
Congrats on the job!

Thank you...in retrospect I wish I had been more mama bearish about everything, but I am a very introvertive (is that a word??) person. So, for me to have been as adament as I was is definitely a big (and good) step for me. I do think I am lucky for not being pushed on vax, but I still have not decided if I am going back. At least I have three months to decide (which is in JANUARY!!! Can you believe it? Christmas is less than three months away!!).

And thank you about the job, too!! It is definitely needed around here.

Yay!! We made it past 500!! Have you noticed that May is kinda keeping up with us a bit??


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Thanks!









So, I sewed my first diaper today, what a laugh! Well, it's a good prototype, but I obviously need some practice. It came out ok, but it's too small for Scarlet. I'll keep at it, but in the meantime, I found a local WAHM to order some from and also found a gal that sells kits, so I can sew those and use the pattern on my own fabrics. I'll get there.

I've got some cute new pictures, but Max is whining for me...gotta go! I'll post them tomorrow. Nighty night.

Congrats on the diaper!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Last weekend I's uncle taught him how to drum and today he stood up at the diaper bin to practice.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Last weekend I's uncle taught him how to drum and today he stood up at the diaper bin to practice.





Adorable!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Such sweet boys








You live in paradise!

I was thinking the same thing! Those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well ya, cuz you're second! 10 sisters...kids _know,_ ya know??
A


Not pg yet. So can't add on to those sister numbers!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...amilySteckel02

A few new ones.

KM - i want to come to your harvest bash! And such cute boys.

I ordered some dipes today, hooray. A couple will be in that pink John Deere fabric on your carrier, Queen. So cool. I'm hooked!

Hanno, your boy stands so well! Good coordination, standing and drumming.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Scarlet is a doll! What eyes she has!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 

Queen of my Castle








:







:






























You are the winner!

post # 500!









We beat he May Mamas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

Queen of my Castle- Contra dancing is very similar to square dancing (not sure if you have heard of that either) but is done in lines, you usually keep the same partner throughout a whole dance (there are many dances though in one night) and also get the opertunity to dance with others as you go down the line. It is prety easy to learn and lots of fun...also tend to be heavily attended my hippies







the night in the pics there was another baby wearing mama there but she did not wear him while dancing...I did for a few of the dances and then took him off so I could get a little more into it. But it was so fun and I hadn't been in so long...

Johnny was chillin with his 5yo cousin today who kept saying, "when are you comming to my house so I can teach you to play baseball?" Very cute...now that the 3yo has moved to Puerto Rico Johnny and the 5yo are the two youngest...as well as two of the very few boys on DH's side of the family (that live in our area).

Johnny is stuck on the idea that he wants to hold someone's fingers and walk and walk and walk or else hold onto a chair and push it and walk and walk and usually fall down, cry, nurse and walk again...the chair doesn't bother me much but I'm worried abotu his little arms when he wants to hold my fingers and walk - he keeps them relativly low but I **** worry it will hurt his shoulders...but nothing else keeps him happy - I think I might buy a walker even though I swore I wouldn't....


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 

Johnny is stuck on the idea that he wants to hold someone's fingers and walk and walk and walk or else hold onto a chair and push it and walk and walk and usually fall down, cry, nurse and walk again...the chair doesn't bother me much but I'm worried abotu his little arms when he wants to hold my fingers and walk - he keeps them relativly low but I **** worry it will hurt his shoulders...but nothing else keeps him happy - I think I might buy a walker even though I swore I wouldn't....

We got an ikea toy cart for $20 and put a brick wrapped in a towel in it so it doesn't tip.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We got an ikea toy cart for $20 and put a brick wrapped in a towel in it so it doesn't tip.

Thats a good idea, he has a litle car thingie that he is suposed to walk behind but it is super light and he falls on his face unless I hold it to slow it down...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Thats a good idea, he has a litle car thingie that he is suposed to walk behind but it is super light and he falls on his face unless I hold it to slow it down...

We also put toys in a basket with bricks so he can easily pull himself up to stand at it. He's actually still doing this as I type. Ok, uhm, one leg is in the basket now...this is new!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Are your babies really doing that much standing???

Oh my!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

please some one don't let Caroline know that you can stand at this age.... shes just into rolling and scooting in a circle on her belly, she likes to stand on my lap but she couldn't support her weight her self yet!! oh and she is sitting up! she loves her exersaucer!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

LOOKIE LOOKIE LOOKIE LOOKIE!!!!

Lookie what I did today!! (Actually, it was a process of 3 days! Yes, those are the old recalled Thomas trains...the mom asked me to use them on the cake, and I told her about it, but she didn't care...oh, well!)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...0-20-07003.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...0-20-07014.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...0-20-07015.jpg

I'm really proud of the Tinkerbell one....that flower took me 2.5 hours to make!!!

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...0-20-07007.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...0-20-07008.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y24...0-20-07012.jpg
Can you see the fairy dust?!?!?!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I can see the fairy dust, firsttime! They look great!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

wow the cakes look fantastic!! i would love to make cakes, i have for a few of my kids but i hate the stress of getting them done!! lol maybe one day when kids are older and i can enjoy it more!


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...amilySteckel02

So pretty!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
So pretty!

thanks







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Those cakes rock!!! You don't happen to live around me do you? I have lots of birthday cakes to make!!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaaag everyone's babes are getting so...old!!! and mobile!

everytime I get on here and some of you ladies report some sitting up and crawling I hyperventilate....that means it could be coming around the corner for the G Force...I don't know if I am ready for all that









Hope everyone had a good weekend and is enjoying Lazy Sunday (as we call it around here).


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Firsttime those cakes ROCK! I can see dust. My oldest would love it, she is a TINK FREAK!

So we sort of started solids this week. I gave Abby avacado 2 days in a row & she ended up being constipated. She loved it!, but when it finally came through, WHAT A MESS! I held off for a few days until last night. I gave her one grain of brown rice, silly I know. Then some mushy zucchini & she loved it. Only thing it made her pretty gassy. Anyway...I think I will hold back on the solids for now. Her tummy is just not ready yet. Maybe a week or two will help that.

Oh we weighed her on her 6 month birthday & she is now 14lbs 2 oz, almost tripled her birth weight. YEAH! She is now in the 15th % instead of 5%. WOO HOO!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Firsttime those cakes ROCK! I can see dust. My oldest would love it, she is a TINK FREAK!

So we sort of started solids this week. I gave Abby avacado 2 days in a row & she ended up being constipated. She loved it!, but when it finally came through, WHAT A MESS! I held off for a few days until last night. I gave her one grain of brown rice, silly I know. Then some mushy zucchini & she loved it. Only thing it made her pretty gassy. Anyway...I think I will hold back on the solids for now. Her tummy is just not ready yet. Maybe a week or two will help that.

Oh we weighed her on her 6 month birthday & she is now 14lbs 2 oz, almost tripled her birth weight. YEAH! She is now in the 15th % instead of 5%. WOO HOO!

14lbs 8 oz here! I think we have the littlest littles








Mine seems to have changed his mind about solids after the first time. He has eagerly tried, knawed and spit out everything since the first time a few weeks ago. He does give everything a fair chance and plays with it in his mouth for a while, but swallowing is a no-go and he makes a yuck face.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We got an ikea toy cart for $20 and put a brick wrapped in a towel in it so it doesn't tip.


OMG, you are a genius!! I have the Ikea cart, the blue one right? And it is crazy tippy, so I haven't used it with romi yet. I'll try the brick trick and see if that helps. I know I can tighten the bolts on the wheels to make them turn slower as well...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
LOOKIE LOOKIE LOOKIE LOOKIE!!!!

Lookie what I did today!! (Actually, it was a process of 3 days! Yes, those are the old recalled Thomas trains...the mom asked me to use them on the cake, and I told her about it, but she didn't care...oh, well!)

Cool cakes, congrats!! I am soooo hungry right now, I could really go for some cake. Aaaah.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
So we sort of started solids this week. I gave Abby avacado 2 days in a row & she ended up being constipated. She loved it!, but when it finally came through, WHAT A MESS! I held off for a few days until last night. I gave her one grain of brown rice, silly I know. Then some mushy zucchini & she loved it. Only thing it made her pretty gassy. Anyway...I think I will hold back on the solids for now. Her tummy is just not ready yet. Maybe a week or two will help that.

We are doing solids whenever we remember or are eating something romi-friendly. Last time she ate was friday since I roasted some beets on the BBQ. She ate a few slices. The girl just grabs, squeezes and shoves whatever didn't fall through her fingers in her mouth, like she's been starving all her life! I'm glad we're doing self-feeding cause she controls how much she actually eats, and since she squeezes everything she grabs, not much makes it into her mouth. It's like nature knows how much her tummy can handle! If I was feeding her pureed food, she'd eat so much more. I like this better. No constipation, no worries









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
14lbs 8 oz here! I think we have the littlest littles








Mine seems to have changed his mind about solids after the first time. He has eagerly tried, knawed and spit out everything since the first time a few weeks ago. He does give everything a fair chance and plays with it in his mouth for a while, but swallowing is a no-go and he makes a yuck face.

Romi does that when she eats leaves


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Pictures? Why yes!

First solids: cauliflower and broccoli

hanging in the grass
eating leaves
all done!
sleepin' on mama


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Strike that on the solids, bananas have unchanged his mind! He just ate half a banana and would have eaten the whole thing if we let him. We started letting him self feed but had to slow him down and just give him bits at a time. The kid knows what he likes


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pictures? Why yes!

First solids: cauliflower and broccoli

hanging in the grass
eating leaves
all done!
sleepin' on mama

The hanging in the grass pic made me cry a little!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

gosh, you all write so much. i have such a hard time keeping up.

but i enjoy reading about everything that's going on.

it's my bday today







: and i'm having a good day (not always true on my bday







) we helped our friends with their yurt-building and went and got my favorite pizza (organic, woodfired, yummm).


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Firsttimepreggers- LOVE the cakes!!!!!! they beautiful!!!!!

For those of you who's babe's are self feeding: Are you having issues with them stuffing their mouths too full? I keep having to open Johnny's mouth and fish food out because as long as food will fit he just keeps stuff without swallowing first. I'm thinking it could be partly becuse he doesn't have teeth so he has trouble taking "bites"??

We didn't have a lazy Sunday...I took Johnny and 2 of my younger siblings to a fire dept open house and pumpkin patch....and took care of my DH who did something bad to his back this morning...taking him to the doc tomorrow - I know he's not being a baby this time because he hates taking any type of meds and I gave him some prescription motrin and said he shouldn't take anymore and 20mins later he doubled up..poor guy...

krismarie-







: glad it's going wel!!!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Beautiful cakes - Firsttime!! What a great flower on the Tinkerbell!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...amilySteckel02

A few new ones.

KM - i want to come to your harvest bash! And such cute boys.

I ordered some dipes today, hooray. A couple will be in that pink John Deere fabric on your carrier, Queen. So cool. I'm hooked!

Hanno, your boy stands so well! Good coordination, standing and drumming.

Aww- cute dress! She's so sweet looking! That's great about the dipes- what kind did you order? Cool fabric!

Hanno- I can't believe Ion standing like that, and drumming on top! Wow, Eva would just double right over...he's a strong boy! And he looks so mature too







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
We are doing solids whenever we remember or are eating something romi-friendly. Last time she ate was friday since I roasted some beets on the BBQ. She ate a few slices. The girl just grabs, squeezes and shoves whatever didn't fall through her fingers in her mouth, like she's been starving all her life! I'm glad we're doing self-feeding cause she controls how much she actually eats, and since she squeezes everything she grabs, not much makes it into her mouth. It's like nature knows how much her tummy can handle! If I was feeding her pureed food, she'd eat so much more. I like this better. No constipation, no worries









That sums up our feeding Eva too. Lil'Momma, I'm not having any issues with Eva over-fulling her mouth- I don't think she gets any! She cant really grasp any 'mush', maybe I don't put enough in front of her. She loves to suck on apple slices, but she doesn't 'get' any. Still only the frozen rutabega that she sucks away (is was mushed) but I'm scared of her choking. Anytime she gets any sort of chunk in her mouth she spits it out. What are you guys feeding? and how is is prepared and served? Romi was eating cauliflower and broccoli, eh? Was it really really soft?

Romi does that when she eats leaves


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
gosh, you all write so much. i have such a hard time keeping up.

but i enjoy reading about everything that's going on.

it's my bday today







: and i'm having a good day (not always true on my bday







) we helped our friends with their yurt-building and went and got my favorite pizza (organic, woodfired, yummm).









HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!









hope you had a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Sigh, long day, weekend, week! We've been working hard on our addition, today we started to plaster the straw. Hard work!

Axel got a 'big boy bed' last night. It's a captain's bed with a shelf and drawers. Awww, he's a big boy! :cry yes, I know he's almost 3!!

So I moved Evangeline to the crib, which is butted up on my side of the bed, and it's perfect becuase the mattresses are the same height. It's just pretty big, and I have to crawl up to my bed from the bottom.

She's sitting up all the time, but none of this standing or crawling!!
Oh, and she's been geting up at night more- last night I can't even remember how often, but 2x anway.














'm tired! Is is this 6 month growth spurt! I hope so!
A


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
14lbs 8 oz here! I think we have the littlest littles

Unfortunately, I have you beat. Pippa was born at 4 lbs. 14 oz., and at her 6 month check up last Tuesday, she is 12 lbs. 2 oz. She's 25.5" tall. She is a long and lean girl, for sure!

She does have luscious round cheeks and is getting nice wrinkley thighs!

Here's a couple recent pics:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../bluedress.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../Pippa/hat.jpg


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
it's my bday today







: and i'm having a good day (not always true on my bday







) we helped our friends with their yurt-building and went and got my favorite pizza (organic, woodfired, yummm).























:















HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

CorbinsMama: she's a cutie!! But tiny is right!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Sigh, long day, weekend, week! We've been working hard on our addition, today we started to plaster the straw. Hard work!

Axel got a 'big boy bed' last night. It's a captain's bed with a shelf and drawers. Awww, he's a big boy! :cry yes, I know he's almost 3!!

So I moved Evangeline to the crib, which is butted up on my side of the bed, and it's perfect becuase the mattresses are the same height. It's just pretty big, and I have to crawl up to my bed from the bottom.

She's sitting up all the time, but none of this standing or crawling!!
Oh, and she's been geting up at night more- last night I can't even remember how often, but 2x anway.














'm tired! Is is this 6 month growth spurt! I hope so!
A

Romi's the same. I.am.so.tired.
It's the marathon nursing in the am that's getting to me. From 4am till we wake up... She won't take binky, just my boob. And to make matters worse, she likes to turn her head around to look up with my small B cups in her mouth. They can't move like that, they're small so we have no wiggle room, they're stuck close to my chest









Liam's been in his toddler bed (Ikea) since he was in a cast and couldn't go in his crib anymore. Made an easy transition!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
Unfortunately, I have you beat. Pippa was born at 4 lbs. 14 oz., and at her 6 month check up last Tuesday, she is 12 lbs. 2 oz. She's 25.5" tall. She is a long and lean girl, for sure!

She does have luscious round cheeks and is getting nice wrinkley thighs!

Here's a couple recent pics:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../bluedress.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../Pippa/hat.jpg

AWww she's so cute!!
I bet she would look miniature compared to Eva- but she's beautiful!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi's the same. I.am.so.tired.
It's the marathon nursing in the am that's getting to me. From 4am till we wake up... She won't take binky, just my boob. And to make matters worse, she likes to turn her head around to look up with my small B cups in her mouth. They can't move like that, they're small so we have no wiggle room, they're stuck close to my chest








!

True dat!!
Please tell me the waking will stop. Because I don't lie right next to her, she lays there and moans until I move her over to nurse, and then she's frantic like a little shark! Forget the soother!
I so hear you about the firmly attached 'booboos' (as Axel says, Vangeween wike booboos) Nursing in public has become either impossible or a free show, because Eva will nurse for a bit, then pop off and hang her head upside down to watch something, then rush back up and clamp on, nurse for a bit, than hang upside down again, then clamp back on....over and over, I just sit there with my boob hanging (or not hanging) out!
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

some pics to share







lots...

Caroline sitting up
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album75/IMG_0834

went to the pumpkin ppatch today
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album74/IMG_0787

Elizabeth
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album74/IMG_0781
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album74/IMG_0797

Hailey
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album74/IMG_0825
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album74/IMG_0815

all 4 kids
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album74/IMG_0808

Hailey and Sammy running down the corn maze
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album74/IMG_0829

Sammy
http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album74/IMG_0788


----------



## Mateo'sMommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello all!
I am new to these site and I'm so glad that I found it, ita very interesting to see and "meet" other people that makes you realize that you are not really crazy for thinking the way yo do about parenting. I am a first time mom to a babyboy named Mateo. He was borned naturally on April 18/2007 here in South Florida. DH and I are from Spain and came to live in US 6 years ago. Parenting has been an amazing esperience and we couldn't ask for anything else right know.
We are still trying to define our parenting methods and we are strong believers that we "never can say never", however we already took certain choices in our lives that hopefully will help us to shape our parenting style as well.
I am looking forward to hear and learn from all of you and also getting to meet your babies.

It nice to be here!







:


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Mateo'sMommy!
Glad you found us! We love more company around here!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday, KrisMarie!!!

I ordered dipes from a local mom. I'll get them within a week. The gal selling the kit only makes newborn size, so I'll just have to adjust my pattern and keep practicing.

CorbinsMama - Love the hat picture, cute!

Scarlet is doing some new things on the nursing front, too. Takes forever to get nurse to sleep, does the on/off, on/off until I finally just say, "off!" and now shakes her back and forth like she's on whatever she is chewing (including me) rubbing her gums, very silly.

She laughs spontaneously at Max now, it is SOOO cute. She just loves her big brother.









Welcome, Mateo's Mom!

It's been so rainy and muddy here, we haven't been to the pumpkin patch yet. I'm hoping to have some sunshine by Halloween, it's our anniversary.







Serj, your kids are beautiful. I love pumpkin pictures.

Romi continues to be a gorgeous babe, and so sophisticated.


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Krismarie, hope it was good til the end









Cute pics, everyone.

Yeeeeeeeeah it's def 4 and I am up. Sigh. I woke up about an hour ago to the G-Force latching on and off, on and off, and I realized I could hear her trying to breathe while she was nursing. Poor babe, her nose was so stuffy....she managed to nurse back to sleep but still sounded awful, so I had the bright idea of using one of those bulb syringe thingies..







Well she did not sleep through that torture to say the least. She still sounds stuffy (although a little improved) but she was awake and made it clear she was not going back to sleep for awhile...maybe she thinks I'll attack her again with the nasal aspirator...who knows.

She must be teething. Only explanation I can think of...massive amounts of drool, fussiness, big bright red rash on her bum, and the stuffy nose. I gave her a little infant Tylenol before bed since she was being such a lunatic and kept waking up crying every few minutes while I was nursing her down. Poor baby. She's having naked time in her little rainforest activity gym and showing no signs of getting sleepy...


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

How did I forget that there's a Life with a Babe forum? And that there would surely be "April babies" threads? D'oh!! I don't have time to go back and read all of Octobers posts right now, but here's a quick update from us:

Heidi's doing great! We haven't taken her to any well baby visits (except for the one at 4 days, to have the pku done), so I have no idea how much she weighs (we don't have a scale of any kind at home







). I'm guessing in the 15-18 lb. range. She's definitely smaller than her sister was at this age, but healthy as can be.







She's LOOOONNNG. Already in 12 month clothes since 6-9 month stuff is too short.

I was really worried about my milk supply in the beginning, but we're still going strong. I've been dragging my feed RE introducing solids, but the girl wants to EAT. LOL We've been doing some limited self-feeding the last week or so and she's getting the hang of it.

She's sitting up pretty good, with a little support, and scooting around a little. She's been trying to crawl for about 6 weeks now, but hasn't quite figured it out.

She's got the best little belly laugh, and thinks Fiona is the funniest thing ever. She figured out how to tickle her big sister's feet this morning, which was a hoot. I'm not sure which one of them was more surprised, or who laughed the most!

I'll be back later ...


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
CorbinsMama: she's a cutie!! But tiny is right!

Thanks! We like her!







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Love the cakes, firsttime!

Scout was up and wide-eyed at 3 AM and I had a heck of a time getting her to go back to sleep. Ugghh. I am having trouble with co-sleeping and I am sad about it. I LOVE LOVE LOVE sleeping with my baby....even if it means her being attached to my boob all night. That is fine with me. But if I am in the bed with her - even if there is 3 feet between us, my presence wakes her up frequently. She sleeps from 11pm-8:30am STRAIGHT THROUGH if I am not in bed with her. (I have the monitor on full blast next to my head, so I know if she even stirs a little bit)

If I am in bed with her, she actually wakes all the way up and plays and coos and rolls and scoots several times during the night. And I have a tought time getting her back to sleep. It's like mommy = playtime. I hate sleeping in a separate room as her. I really HATE it. But it seems like it's the only way that she will sleep and not wake up to play a trillion times a night. I am thinking about sleeping on the floor of her room right next to her mattress and see what she does. I have thought about bringing her mattress into our room, but DH loves watching t.v. in bed and has to have an alarm clock and is just generally a noisy person, so that would not work. I have a feeling I am going to have to put a separate bed in DD's room for me to sleep on.

Okay - sorry for that rant. (it's also x-posted in cosleeping and nighttime parenting, if it looks familiar to you)









I have proven to be sort of un-crunchy when it comes to solids, I suppose. It was my intention to go the self-feeding route. It makes sense. But I am really paranoid about choking and just can't get past it. I'm a kook, I know. I have been giving Scout pureed organic sweet potatoes and she loves them. She sort of "helps" me spoon them into her mouth by grabbing the spoon handle with both hands and shoving it in her mouth while slurping voraciously. I always hold onto the spoon because she gags herself if I don't. Surely, it won't hurt if we stick to purees for a while, will it??







: It seems like I can tell when she's done. She just loses interest and I stop.

Well, I am getting ready for a yard sale. Ick! and I need to get off the computer and get some stuff done. Talk to you ladies later!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 

I have proven to be sort of un-crunchy when it comes to solids, I suppose. It was my intention to go the self-feeding route. It makes sense. But I am really paranoid about choking and just can't get past it. I'm a kook, I know. I have been giving Scout pureed organic sweet potatoes and she loves them. She sort of "helps" me spoon them into her mouth by grabbing the spoon handle with both hands and shoving it in her mouth while slurping voraciously. I always hold onto the spoon because she gags herself if I don't. Surely, it won't hurt if we stick to purees for a while, will it??







: It seems like I can tell when she's done. She just loses interest and I stop.

i am contemplating this as well.....i get the logic of self-feeding but....i am stressed about preparing the food in the right sized chunks so she can still grab easily, but won't choke....That and I was really looking forward to using the mini-food processor my dad bought for me (my dad is not a very demonstrative person, but it was a sweet gift as we like to cook together) and making our own baby food....looooooooooser I know







I have special little ice-cube like trays to freeze the food in and everything. Am I a first-time madre??







:

So maybe we'll do a combo. So many decisions to make.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
I have special little ice-cube like trays to freeze the food in and everything. Am I a first-time madre??







:

So maybe we'll do a combo. So many decisions to make.

I have those too!








Well, they're on loan. I haven't used them yet, but I bet I will. I think I may hand DD a piece of banana later to see what she does. She has her bottom 2 front teeth. So.....she won't bite off a hunk and choke on it?







: Ease my choking fears, someone.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm always scared of choking thing as well. But to be honest, that never goes away. Ds is almost 3 and I still get scared. BUT you can't feed your baby purees forever. So at 8 months, you'll still be scared of choking, but you'll have to switch gears anyways, you know? So I decided to take the plunge now. And let her decide what and how the food gets in her mouth! But I do steam the veggies till soft, so technically she'd be hard pressed to choke on those.

As for knowing when full, it takes a baby (or even an adult) a while to actually figure out they're full. Chances are that your baby was full a few spoonful before she actually stopped wanting to eat. Opening the mouth to eat becomes automatic, I mean, ask your dh to spoon food into your mouth (I actually did this!) and you'll be surprised to realise you'll just keep opening your mouth even if you've had enough!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, Kewpie: you never answered, i want a review of the Goodmama!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh my! So much to comment on. Let me see what I remember to comment on.

Happy Birthday, KrisMarie!!!

I LoveLove, Love! all of the pictures! This ddc must have the best looking babies!

I'll be back in a bit.

doudat: congrats on 800!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

woo-hoo, I hadn't noticed my post count!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh, Kewpie: you never answered, i want a review of the Goodmama!!

Ah man, just looked at her site, she just stocked. But shipping to Canada is 13$!!!
If anyone orders, and needs to qualify for free shipping (over 100$), I'd love to combine our orders to get one! (free shipping doesn't apply to canada







)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I can't believe how well some of those babes are sitting!

It's so fun to read about the adventures in eating that the lo's are having!

queen_anne78, Kewpie: I wouldn't worry about the purees. You need to do what works for you and your lo's.

Of course that's coming from the vax, sposie-wearing, non-co-sleeping mom.

Mateo'sMommy: Welcome! Can't wait for you to share your adventures! I think it will be interesting to hear your perspectives on things. How interesting to find out that you moved from Spain.

heathenmom: Welcome back! I love how Heidi tickled her sister's toes! How cool is that!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

doudat - those are great points! That makes me feel a whole lot better about taking a crack at self-feeding. Wanna know one of my other excuses for feeding purees right now? (well, it's not a very good one







) I am rarely able to buy all organic produce for DH and I because of finances, but the organic babyfood at our local natural food store seems pretty inexpensive - not much more than the cheapo stuff. But that's a silly way to think because:
a) I'm not eating all organic food and she gets her nutrition through my breastmilk, so I guess it doesn't make much sense that I want her to eat all organic solids.
b) If I am so concerned with her eating all organic, I could just buy her a couple pieces of organic produce instead of the organic baby food. Maybe I'm just lazy







:

Re: Goodmama diaper. I really do love it. It's one of the first fitteds I reach for now because the fit is so good and it seems so comfy. The elastic is very stretchy - not at all harsh, like some of the dipes I own. The absorbency seems plenty for daytime, but I have to add a good doubler if I use it at night or for naps. My Baby BeeHinds bamboo diapers are more absorbent, but not as soft as the Goodmamas and the fabric around the leg holes have gotten a little stiff, so they just don't seem like they'd be all that comfortable - sometimes they leave red marks. I guess that's why I like the Goodmama dipe more. I honestly wouldn't mind if ALL of my fitteds were Goodmama one-size....but hey, if we can't afford organic produce, we certainly can't afford to revamp our diaper stash with $30 diapers! LOL


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I am rarely able to buy all organic produce for DH and I because of finances, but the organic babyfood at our local natural food store seems pretty inexpensive - not much more than the cheapo stuff. But that's a silly way to think because:
a) I'm not eating all organic food and she gets her nutrition through my breastmilk, so I guess it doesn't make much sense that I want her to eat all organic solids.









I just went through that thought process myself because I had been limiting him to organic solids..........


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I just want to put out that I don't really feel like I'm in a crunch competition with our ddc. I just love the diversity of our families and parenting styles.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

mclisa & hanno - thanks for saying that. Sometimes I feel like such a weirdo here on MDC when I stray from the all-crunchy-all-the-time way of doing things.







: Sometimes I'm reluctant to admit when I do things that aren't quite ALL natural or a little bit on the mainstream side.







: It's good for me to remember that we're all at different levels of crunchiness.







ETA: No one in our DDC has ever made me feel that way - it's just my own hang-up.

Oh yeah, and I'm also surprised at how many babies can sit up so well and stand while holding onto stuff and crawl. Gees! Scout is still just scooting on her belly and she can only sit unassisted for very short periods of time.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
. I am having trouble with co-sleeping and I am sad about it. I LOVE LOVE LOVE sleeping with my baby....even if it means her being attached to my boob all night. That is fine with me. But if I am in the bed with her - even if there is 3 feet between us, my presence wakes her up frequently. She sleeps from 11pm-8:30am STRAIGHT THROUGH if I am not in bed with her. (I have the monitor on full blast next to my head, so I know if she even stirs a little bit)

If I am in bed with her, she actually wakes all the way up and plays and coos and rolls and scoots several times during the night. And I have a tought time getting her back to sleep. It's like mommy = playtime. I hate sleeping in a separate room as her. I really HATE it. But it seems like it's the only way that she will sleep and not wake up to play a trillion times a night.

I have proven to be sort of un-crunchy when it comes to solids, I suppose. It was my intention to go the self-feeding route. It makes sense. But I am really paranoid about choking and just can't get past it. I'm a kook, I know.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I just want to put out that I don't really feel like I'm in a crunch competition with our ddc. I just love the diversity of our families and parenting styles.

Thanks hanno- and I agree! There are things I would bring up here that I know I won't get slammed for, when I would 'out there'. And I think we're more honest and diverse for it.

Kewpie-o-
Solids- do whatever works. If you cautiously give pureed foods, you will do no damage. Try both, maybe. I think the knowledge of self-feeding makes you a more aware spoon-feeder too. I don't think Eva is really ready for solids, she doesn't have a good pincer grasp, and she tongue-thrust is still there, I think, so I'm just letting her try things and play, but I think she would choke if I _helped_ her self-feed anyway. They're young still, there's lots of time to feed them. Also, don't let fear make your decision; fear of choking or fear of 'not doing it right'. Just figure out what you're comfortable with and do it confidantly!

And sleeping. I love to sleep with Eva, and we do, but not full time. I'm all for co-sleeping, and think it's great, but we can't do it full time, becuase my sleep needs and my kids sleep needs don't allow it, and that's cool. So instead she sleeps in a open-side crib beside my bed until I bring her into bed. I can still respond to her needs, we get to snuggle and sleep together, but we also get adequately rested. I'm not implying other mamas who cosleep don't get adequately rested, or even _if_ they don't, the benefits still outweigh the lack of sleep, but not for us. Anyway, that amount of seperation works perfect. And I refuse to feel guilty, or apologize or explain at LLL







. And besides, as Dr. Sears (I believe) defines it, co-sleeping is being in the same room or bed, bed-sharing is, obviously having baby _in_ bed.
The other thing is, even if you took her out of your bed for a short period, she may come back in later. Or the flip side, if you tough it out for a bit, she may grow through it as well. Don't feel bad, there's no code, and do what's best for _your_ family- because that's what AP is _really_ all about!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh -and welcome Mateo'smom! and welcome back heathenmama!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

she sleeps in a open-side crib beside my bed

Queen, that is co-sleeping!!!!!!! Just because she is not in your bed, does not mean it isn't. Even having a crib in the room is considering co-sleeping.

ETA







....just finished your post. You even quoted Dr.Sears. See what I get for jumping the gun/post! LOL!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I have sophia in my room, but in a pack n play...that's co-sleeping?

I always thought that it meant that baby was in bed or at least in a side-car.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I have sophia in my room, but in a pack n play...that's co-sleeping?

I always thought that it meant that baby was in bed or at least in a side-car.

I think it's mostly about being a parent in the night, not just in the day.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I haven't checked in in a while and I've missed a few pages! Trent made it back to Ontario and we're staying with my parents until November. We found a place in Guelph again, so back to crunchville,







!
I saw my doc about the ppd and he was awesome, we talked for a long time and he was very reassuring. I am already feeling better with moving back and I think my meds are starting to kick in as I am really enjoying my little ones.







I am feeling really happy








Arlo is sitting up really well and lately he has found his voice. He will scream and holler like crazy sometimes, it's really funny.
We have been doing the self feeding as well and I really like it. It makes alot of sense to me, but like others have mentioned, I am a bit nervous of choking. So far though he seems to have a good gag reflex. And boy does he get mad if we are all eating and he doesn't get something!
I also wanted to say that I really like our ddc for the fact that it doesn't feel like a crunchy competition.
And kewpie, if Scout sleeps better on her own then don't worry about it! We co sleep full time right now, but that's just because that's what works for right now. Our sleeping arrangements have changed numerous times over the past few years-whatever gets everyone the most sleep is the way to go, imo!
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I think it's mostly about being a parent in the night, not just in the day.









I totally agree...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

So I think it's time for a for-real update.
In the past few months we moved into the main floor of a large house that is/was completely trashed (no bath, barely usable kitchen, stuff everywhere) and out of our tiny apartment. The major bonus is that in exchange for renovating it, we pay no rent until the new year and next to nothing after that. Renos are going very very very slow with baby and somewhat limited help. The only people who can help have busy lives and households of their own to maintain and I sure can't pay. One room is very very close to being done. I'm sure it'll be good in 2 weeks. For the next many months, we'll be living like camping and the mess is driving me wild.
In all of this transition I made the first very close friend I've had in years. We got along perfectly and were certain our children would be growing together as near-siblings. We agreed on so many things and what we didn't agree on we could talk about. Our husbands got/get along really really well too. All of a sudden a couple of weeks ago, she just *poof* stopped being my friend. I asked why, but can't get an answer. I've been so sad and trying to put on a brave face because I feel silly. I miss her.







: It's difficult for me to make friends because I'm a pretty awkward person.
Ion is just the dreamiest baby ever. Always full of smiles and he's addicted to challenging himself. Yesterday he was sitting on the edge of the mattress (on the floor) and decided he was just going to stand up. And he did. Who knows how long he could have done it if I didn't get worried and put my hand on his back. Someone needs to send him the memo about appropriate 6 month development. He also climbs up on, and gets off of things up to 5 inches off the ground. He's 26 inches and heading for 15 pounds so he's skinny but gradually pudging up. He sleeps less than we would like still, 7 hours at night and 2-3 little naps after nursing. This is actually an improvement so we're hoping that as his activity increases, so will his naps. Goodness knows we could use the rest, and maybe some mama-papa time!!
Last week we had his very first ER visit. He tried to get up on the radiator and got several 2nd degree burns on his hand. He never screamed so much! After an hour he stopped crying and started acting like his normal self and was laughing and flirting with the hospital staff until they came to wrap his hand and he cried again, but only while they were doing it. The (male) nurse came in the room one time while he was nursing and looked shoked and ran out the door. We noticed later that he put a sign on the door in tape and sharpie that said "knock first!!!" This same guy got very frustrated with us for not wanted to give him codeine even thought my mother and myself are allergic. We asked for the liquid children's tylenol to go because he was not acting like he needed it at the time. The nurse started a spiel about "I know you don't l like medicine but....." Who said we didn't like medicine? We are the ones who asked for it! We did end up giving him 3 doses days later when it was healing because that clearly was hurting a lot and was making it difficult for him to nurse. We only gave the amount indicated on the bottle and not the double dose the nurse told us to. We went to our doctor the next day to have it checked out and then to a plastic surgeon to make sure it's not going to affect his flexibility. The one thing I noticed is that everyone we saw had a different answer about what to do-- cold water, no water, wrap it, don't wrap it, put silvadene, don't put silvadene, put antibiotic cream, put aloe and vitamine e, stretch his fingers out, leave them alone







: Who knows who to listen to. His blisters have all popped by now and they're making nice crusty scabs so it seems like it's all going to be okay. We'll see the plastic surgeon one more time just to be sure.
ALSO we had our WBV which went really well except for the fact that our doc gave us a 'guilt trip' (his words) about not vaxing. We had to sign a waiver too. He's a DO and he usually goes the most natural route of anything first so this was a total surprise. I'm going to keep reading and I'm only going to vax my son if and when I feel comfortable with it.
FINALLY Mr.Wigglemoster has made using covers a prefolds just about impossible because he insists on being changed while standing. We broke down and bought 40 kushies and 8 bumkins. Not the best of the best, but they were cheap and super easy








Sorry if I bored anyone with my rambling.....


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I haven't checked in in a while and I've missed a few pages! Trent made it back to Ontario and we're staying with my parents until November. We found a place in Guelph again, so back to crunchville,







!
A

Hey! I was just going to ask how you were doing!
So glad to see you're so much better- and dp is safe and sound at home- been thinking about you!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
So I think it's time for a for-real update.
In the past few months we moved into the main floor of a large house that is/was completely trashed (no bath, barely usable kitchen, stuff everywhere) and out of our tiny apartment. The major bonus is that in exchange for renovating it, we pay no rent until the new year and next to nothing after that. Renos are going very very very slow with baby and somewhat limited help. The only people who can help have busy lives and households of their own to maintain and I sure can't pay. One room is very very close to being done. I'm sure it'll be good in 2 weeks. For the next many months, we'll be living like camping and the mess is driving me wild.
In all of this transition I made the first very close friend I've had in years. We got along perfectly and were certain our children would be growing together as near-siblings. We agreed on so many things and what we didn't agree on we could talk about. Our husbands got/get along really really well too. All of a sudden a couple of weeks ago, she just *poof* stopped being my friend. I asked why, but can't get an answer. I've been so sad and trying to put on a brave face because I feel silly. I miss her.







: It's difficult for me to make friends because I'm a pretty awkward person.
Ion is just the dreamiest baby ever. Always full of smiles and he's addicted to challenging himself. Yesterday he was sitting on the edge of the mattress (on the floor) and decided he was just going to stand up. And he did. Who knows how long he could have done it if I didn't get worried and put my hand on his back. Someone needs to send him the memo about appropriate 6 month development. He also climbs up on, and gets off of things up to 5 inches off the ground. He's 26 inches and heading for 15 pounds so he's skinny but gradually pudging up. He sleeps less than we would like still, 7 hours at night and 2-3 little naps after nursing. This is actually an improvement so we're hoping that as his activity increases, so will his naps. Goodness knows we could use the rest, and maybe some mama-papa time!!
Last week we had his very first ER visit. He tried to get up on the radiator and got several 2nd degree burns on his hand. He never screamed so much! After an hour he stopped crying and started acting like his normal self and was laughing and flirting with the hospital staff until they came to wrap his hand and he cried again, but only while they were doing it. The (male) nurse came in the room one time while he was nursing and looked shoked and ran out the door. We noticed later that he put a sign on the door in tape and sharpie that said "knock first!!!" This same guy got very frustrated with us for not wanted to give him codeine even thought my mother and myself are allergic. We asked for the liquid children's tylenol to go because he was not acting like he needed it at the time. The nurse started a spiel about "I know you don't l like medicine but....." Who said we didn't like medicine? We are the ones who asked for it! We did end up giving him 3 doses days later when it was healing because that clearly was hurting a lot and was making it difficult for him to nurse. We only gave the amount indicated on the bottle and not the double dose the nurse told us to. We went to our doctor the next day to have it checked out and then to a plastic surgeon to make sure it's not going to affect his flexibility. The one thing I noticed is that everyone we saw had a different answer about what to do-- cold water, no water, wrap it, don't wrap it, put silvadene, don't put silvadene, put antibiotic cream, put aloe and vitamine e, stretch his fingers out, leave them alone







: Who knows who to listen to. His blisters have all popped by now and they're making nice crusty scabs so it seems like it's all going to be okay. We'll see the plastic surgeon one more time just to be sure.
ALSO we had our WBV which went really well except for the fact that our doc gave us a 'guilt trip' (his words) about not vaxing. We had to sign a waiver too. He's a DO and he usually goes the most natural route of anything first so this was a total surprise. I'm going to keep reading and I'm only going to vax my son if and when I feel comfortable with it.
FINALLY Mr.Wigglemoster has made using covers a prefolds just about impossible because he insists on being changed while standing. We broke down and bought 40 kushies and 8 bumkins. Not the best of the best, but they were cheap and super easy








Sorry if I bored anyone with my rambling.....

Wow- a lot is happening with you! It must be at times so difficult to be doing all that work- especially when you're doing it without much help. I'm sorry to hear about your friend, that sounds so awful, I wonder why she vanished, and isn't talking to you. I would be really upset. I hope you figure it out soon, or find another friend, we all need real life friends so bad, and nothing compares to one!
I can't believe your boy- he's amazing!! Those really are incredible 6 month things- wow. He must be so fun. I'm going to be doing some research on vax too- I did some reading, and decided to go ahead with the very basic (oldest) ones here, but then my dr is moving and doesn't have his 'fridge' up and running, so there's been a huge delay! So I want to take the extra time to read more. I'm interested in the social implications of vaxing/not vaxing as well, not just personal effects/potential harm in actual vaccine.
Now I'm rambling!








Goodnight ladies. I'm going to join my husband, who I'm very pissed off at, at the moment in bed. I'm sure we'll have a pleasant night.
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

hanno - aaahhh! All of that sounds so stressful. I hope things calm down for you soon!









A - I hope you and your DH make up soon


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Kewpie-o - I had a similar co-sleeping experience with my dd. I wanted to do it, she didn't. She slept better on her own, without me waking her up. And just think about how much fun you two can have during the day, because you're not in a fog of sleep deprivation (like me...).

Solids - Ollie has no interest. I've offered spoon feeding and he just turns his head away. And he'll pick food up but won't put it in his mouth. But he's 20.5 lbs and nursing like a champ - so clearly he's getting his nutritional needs met. I'm a little jealous of all of your enthusiastic eaters - I love food so much and wish my kids felt the same.

We closed on our house on Monday and now are planning the renovations. Luckily we are living in an apartment right now so we can work on the house but don't have to live there...


----------



## Naners (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello, I'm pretty new to MDC and just found this thread today. I hope I'm not too late to join.









My daughter SP was born 4-11-07. She can roll from back to belly, and now from belly to back. In fact, she can roll across the floor!

She just started eating 'solids', that is, pureed veggies. This week- squash! She seems to like it a lot.

She's been drooling and chewing on everything in site, but she's been doing that for about four months already. I don't see any red gums, so those teeth must really be down there.

~Nan


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
So I think it's time for a for-real update.
In the past few months we moved into the main floor of a large house that is/was completely trashed (no bath, barely usable kitchen, stuff everywhere) and out of our tiny apartment. The major bonus is that in exchange for renovating it, we pay no rent until the new year and next to nothing after that. Renos are going very very very slow with baby and somewhat limited help. The only people who can help have busy lives and households of their own to maintain and I sure can't pay. One room is very very close to being done. I'm sure it'll be good in 2 weeks. For the next many months, we'll be living like camping and the mess is driving me wild.
In all of this transition I made the first very close friend I've had in years. We got along perfectly and were certain our children would be growing together as near-siblings. We agreed on so many things and what we didn't agree on we could talk about. Our husbands got/get along really really well too. All of a sudden a couple of weeks ago, she just *poof* stopped being my friend. I asked why, but can't get an answer. I've been so sad and trying to put on a brave face because I feel silly. I miss her.







: It's difficult for me to make friends because I'm a pretty awkward person.
Ion is just the dreamiest baby ever. Always full of smiles and he's addicted to challenging himself. Yesterday he was sitting on the edge of the mattress (on the floor) and decided he was just going to stand up. And he did. Who knows how long he could have done it if I didn't get worried and put my hand on his back. Someone needs to send him the memo about appropriate 6 month development. He also climbs up on, and gets off of things up to 5 inches off the ground. He's 26 inches and heading for 15 pounds so he's skinny but gradually pudging up. He sleeps less than we would like still, 7 hours at night and 2-3 little naps after nursing. This is actually an improvement so we're hoping that as his activity increases, so will his naps. Goodness knows we could use the rest, and maybe some mama-papa time!!
Last week we had his very first ER visit. He tried to get up on the radiator and got several 2nd degree burns on his hand. He never screamed so much! After an hour he stopped crying and started acting like his normal self and was laughing and flirting with the hospital staff until they came to wrap his hand and he cried again, but only while they were doing it. The (male) nurse came in the room one time while he was nursing and looked shoked and ran out the door. We noticed later that he put a sign on the door in tape and sharpie that said "knock first!!!" This same guy got very frustrated with us for not wanted to give him codeine even thought my mother and myself are allergic. We asked for the liquid children's tylenol to go because he was not acting like he needed it at the time. The nurse started a spiel about "I know you don't l like medicine but....." Who said we didn't like medicine? We are the ones who asked for it! We did end up giving him 3 doses days later when it was healing because that clearly was hurting a lot and was making it difficult for him to nurse. We only gave the amount indicated on the bottle and not the double dose the nurse told us to. We went to our doctor the next day to have it checked out and then to a plastic surgeon to make sure it's not going to affect his flexibility. The one thing I noticed is that everyone we saw had a different answer about what to do-- cold water, no water, wrap it, don't wrap it, put silvadene, don't put silvadene, put antibiotic cream, put aloe and vitamine e, stretch his fingers out, leave them alone







: Who knows who to listen to. His blisters have all popped by now and they're making nice crusty scabs so it seems like it's all going to be okay. We'll see the plastic surgeon one more time just to be sure.
ALSO we had our WBV which went really well except for the fact that our doc gave us a 'guilt trip' (his words) about not vaxing. We had to sign a waiver too. He's a DO and he usually goes the most natural route of anything first so this was a total surprise. I'm going to keep reading and I'm only going to vax my son if and when I feel comfortable with it.
FINALLY Mr.Wigglemoster has made using covers a prefolds just about impossible because he insists on being changed while standing. We broke down and bought 40 kushies and 8 bumkins. Not the best of the best, but they were cheap and super easy








Sorry if I bored anyone with my rambling.....

oh hanno, things are sounding stressful for you...I'm sorry about your friend. That is pretty weird, maybe she will come back around?
I can't believe your boy stood up!! That is crazy amazing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Wow- a lot is happening with you! It must be at times so difficult to be doing all that work- especially when you're doing it without much help. I'm sorry to hear about your friend, that sounds so awful, I wonder why she vanished, and isn't talking to you. I would be really upset. I hope you figure it out soon, or find another friend, we all need real life friends so bad, and nothing compares to one!
I can't believe your boy- he's amazing!! Those really are incredible 6 month things- wow. He must be so fun. I'm going to be doing some research on vax too- I did some reading, and decided to go ahead with the very basic (oldest) ones here, but then my dr is moving and doesn't have his 'fridge' up and running, so there's been a huge delay! So I want to take the extra time to read more. *I'm interested in the social implications of vaxing/not vaxing* as well, not just personal effects/potential harm in actual vaccine.
Now I'm rambling!








Goodnight ladies. I'm going to join my husband, who I'm very pissed off at, at the moment in bed. I'm sure we'll have a pleasant night.
A

I wonder about the same issue surrounding vax. It's a really tough decision, imo. I am really on the fence. That said, I won't do anything until Arlo is 2yo. Finn has received a couple. Interestingly, I have had the mmr twice and am still not immune to rubella, which was concerning while I was pg, especially since there was an outbreak in London, ON about 2yrs ago. I am not to keen on getting the shot myself though, which is also why I hesitate with the kids.














t's a lot to think about!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naners* 
Hello, I'm pretty new to MDC and just found this thread today. I hope I'm not too late to join.









My daughter SP was born 4-11-07. She can roll from back to belly, and now from belly to back. In fact, she can roll across the floor!

She just started eating 'solids', that is, pureed veggies. This week- squash! She seems to like it a lot.

She's been drooling and chewing on everything in site, but she's been doing that for about four months already. I don't see any red gums, so those teeth must really be down there.

~Nan

Welcome Nan!

Anika


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

wow! So much to read! I love it!

Welcome Nan! Sounds like your little one is right in step with all of ours! we love pictures, if you feel comfortable and aren't technically challenged like myself.

finn'smama: I'm so glad that you are feeling better. And it sure sounds like it to from your post. Isn't it funny how loud those babies can be!

hanno: oh my! Poor little fingers! My nephew touched the heating element in a oven once and got some burns too. Bad at the time, but boy do kids heal fast! Glad he's doing better. I can't believe how active he is! You have your work cut out for you!

Queen of my Castle: now you aren't going to beat out MaxiMom if you're grumpy at your DH! jk


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

please tell me this a growth spurt:

last night my good little sleeper ate at:
8pm
11:30pm
3am
5am
5:30 am

Basically since 3 am we slept/nursed in the chair. I didn't get to pump all night. I need a middle of the night pump session (one to empty out which she took care of) and to make enough milk for the next day. So I told her this morning: If you want to have enough milk to drink during the day, you need to sleep all night.









Oh - she woke up. Off to feed her.

Wish us luck, we're taking pics today.


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Mclisa, You just posted our normal feeding schedlue.







: It's almost the same...11pm, 1am, 3am, and somewhere in there she just starts nursing non stop--on again, off again on again off again.







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I have missed so much!! I have tried to keep up on reading, but it is so hard time to find time to read it all AND post! I think Micah is teething hard. He has been fussy a lot, so I am at least hoping it is teething and not just his personality.








: Welcome to all the new mamas and the re-newed mamas!









FTP -- The cakes look wonderful!!

McLisa -- I think Micah might be on the edge of a growth spurt, too. He was up hourly last night until I went to bed and he could be latched on all night! BTW, your children are all gorgeous! I agree with those who stated we have the most gorgeous DDC!

Hanno -- I'm sorry you are having to deal with all of that stress! Plus, your little one moving around like that! I thought Micah would be doing that by now since he had been physically advanced so far, but he seems to be plateaued at crawling.

Finn'sMama -- I'm so glad you made it home!! I can definitely understand how being in a crunchy enviornment can help!

That's all I can remember!! I will have to go back and read again!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Last week we had attempted solids (with avacado) to no avail, but I think I had cut up the pieces too small. So, I decided to try again with sweet potatoes. I steamed them until they would mush with the slightest amount of pressure and set him up in his chair. He only lasted about 5 minutes before he was ready to stop (shouldn't have waited til almost bedtime







), but it went extremely well for his first _successful_ time. He did manage to get 3 or 4 bites in. Here are some pictures of my novice food connoisseur in action.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
please tell me this a growth spurt:

last night my good little sleeper ate at:
8pm
11:30pm
3am
5am
5:30 am


This is me every night - except add in a wakeup somewhere between 9 and 10 pm. Surprisingly, I am not that tired...


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

bumping- and we're
somewhere around 7-9ish
then again at 10:30-11
then 1am, 2 am or 3-3:30 am
then 5-5:30
then 6 or 7.
nuts nuts nuts, but like nicoly said, I'm not that tired!
I really hope she drops the mid-night feeding again, that's new and I hate it!!
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
please tell me this a growth spurt:

last night my good little sleeper ate at:
8pm
11:30pm
3am
5am
5:30 am

.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
Mclisa, You just posted our normal feeding schedlue.







: It's almost the same...11pm, 1am, 3am, and somewhere in there she just starts nursing non stop--on again, off again on again off again.







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
bumping- and we're
somewhere around 7-9ish
then again at 10:30-11
then 1am, 2 am or 3-3:30 am
then 5-5:30
then 6 or 7.
A

see, this is why I don't allow a clock in the bedroom!!







i feel much worse if i know how often he's waking...and sometimes it's a lot!!







:
A


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
see, this is why I don't allow a clock in the bedroom!!







i feel much worse if i know how often he's waking...and sometimes it's a lot!!







:
A

lol OR you could just be half-blind without your contacts and not be able to see the clock from where you are....seems to work for me. I love it when people ask how long she's sleeping because I generally have NO CLUE. I can't see the clock, and I am wayyyyyy too lazy to fish my glasses out of the co-sleeper/bedside table to see what time it is. And even if I did gather the strength to put on my glasses, by the next time she wakes up I'm so delirious I can't remember what the clock said the last time...so. I figured the hell with it. She's def not sleeping long periods of time...She's an all-night diner for the most part.

Although last night she fell asleep around 7:20 and slept until 10:20...ALL BY HERSELF. She has NEVER slept that long alone. It was amazing...DH and I didn't know what to do with ourselves. I gave her 2 Hylands teething tablets before she went to bed....I am hoping that is what helped her and we can have repeat performances....


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
lol OR you could just be half-blind without your contacts and not be able to see the clock from where you are....seems to work for me. I love it when people ask how long she's sleeping because I generally have NO CLUE. I can't see the clock, and I am wayyyyyy too lazy to fish my glasses out of the co-sleeper/bedside table to see what time it is.

LOL ... this is soooo me.







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Unh, my back is aching this morning! Babe was on constant feed, too last night and every time I moved she woke up. The night before she slept well, so it seems like every other night she wakes alot. I'm tired.

She is really trying to stand up and not even crawl, so she gets up on her feet, hands still on the ground, then sits on her butt. It's so cute. Oh yeah, and screeches all the while.

Hanno - Hope you're coping ok. Just in the last week or so I've come to terms with my house being a mess. Thanks to my mom, it's always bugged me to have things out of place. Now, thanks to my two kids, sloppy husband, two dogs, cat and 15 chickens, I'm getting over it.







I still can't wait to get my dh's tools off the front porch, ugh.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

May is tring to catch up!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
Mclisa, You just posted our normal feeding schedlue.







: It's almost the same...11pm, 1am, 3am, and somewhere in there she just starts nursing non stop--on again, off again on again off again.







:

No wonder why I can think I want another!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hanno: hope everything is better today, what a horrible experience!

ShyDaisi: we have the same booster and romi eats the same way! Messy and not too effective! But they're cute full of mashed food aren't they?

We have streets gangs hanging out in our yard. These gang members are made up solely of grey squirrels. I've seen a black one once, but he was chased away never to return. These squirrels are insane and somewhat scary. They run around and steal stuff from our yard.

They try to intimidate me. It won't work! Oh, they're looking inside the house while I type! They think they can scare me...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
ShyDaisi: we have the same booster and romi eats the same way! Messy and not too effective! But they're cute full of mashed food aren't they?

We have streets gangs hanging out in our yard. These gang members are made up solely of grey squirrels. I've seen a black one once, but he was chased away never to return. These squirrels are insane and somewhat scary. They run around and steal stuff from our yard.

They try to intimidate me. It won't work! Oh, they're looking inside the house while I type! They think they can scare me...

I love it!! Since it folds down, it can be toted easily (especially when I have my hands full!)...but the messiness is what makes it fun! I also like that the entire thing can be wiped down.

You crack me up!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
May is tring to catch up!

Have you noticed they always try to show us up??







From the way it looks we may hit 700 before the month's end!

ETA:







:







:







:







:







:
Yea! We did it!! 600!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

we found a real winner: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2336/...a0cb55.jpg?v=0
and in case you think it's posed, video: 




Thanks for all of your support! I really think I've lost that friend and I just need to get over it. I'm lucky to have a really supportive husband to remind me that I shouldn't give up on having friends even if it hurts when it doesn't work out. The baby's been 'helping' me with renovations, holding my screwdriver for me and letting me know that he doesn't like the sound of the drill


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
We have streets gangs hanging out in our yard. These gang members are made up solely of grey squirrels. I've seen a black one once, but he was chased away never to return. These squirrels are insane and somewhat scary. They run around and steal stuff from our yard.

They try to intimidate me. It won't work! Oh, they're looking inside the house while I type! They think they can scare me...











It's funny you would say that. When my sis and her kids were visiting, my 4 year old nephew saw a squirrel in the yard and acted all freaked out and told DH that he hates squirrels. DH said, "Why? Squirrels won't hurt you." Nephew answers (as serious as can be) "Yes they can. They eat people and kill them."







Maybe he knows something we don't.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dude totally digs peas. How weird is that?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

On our way to 700! Does May know we're competing?

Scarlet is such a catnapper! Well, always has been. I'm trying the 2-3-4 rule I read about on another thread. I'm hoping if she gets into a routine, she'll sleep longer.

Gotta go play piggly-winks with toddler...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw that 2-3-4 thing too. I was watching Daniel today, and he actually kind of follows it. Odd. I hope it wasn't from some evil book like the Baby Whisperer or something.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I saw that 2-3-4 thing too. I was watching Daniel today, and he actually kind of follows it. Odd. I hope it wasn't from some evil book like the Baby Whisperer or something.

what is 2-3-4?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Two hours after they wake up, they'll nap. Three hours after they wake from the nap, they'll nap again. Four hours after the second nap, and it's bedtime.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine naps about and hour and a half after waking, an hour and a half before bedtime and has a few 10 minute naps during the day. It doesn't seem logical.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet shows signs of tiredness around these times, but it's not always feasible due to ds or whatever we're doing during the day. With ds as a babe, he napped at certain times and for at least an hour at a time. Scarlet sleeps anywhere from 15 minutes to 30 minutes at a time. If she' REALLY tired, I'll get an hour, but that's rare.

I'd like to start working around her schedule instead of ds's so I can get some things done around the house and give ds the attention he needs/wants. We'll see...


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
we found a real winner: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2336/...a0cb55.jpg?v=0
and in case you think it's posed, video: 




Thanks for all of your support! I really think I've lost that friend and I just need to get over it. I'm lucky to have a really supportive husband to remind me that I shouldn't give up on having friends even if it hurts when it doesn't work out. The baby's been 'helping' me with renovations, holding my screwdriver for me and letting me know that he doesn't like the sound of the drill









haha cute but i wouldn't want to change that diaper!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Two hours after they wake up, they'll nap. Three hours after they wake from the nap, they'll nap again. Four hours after the second nap, and it's bedtime.

thats interesting Caroline Kinda follows that to, but seems to be 2 hrs between each, like wakes up 7 am, naps 9 am ( length verys between 30 min -2 hrs), 12 or 1 naps, 4- 430 naps, bed at 8 -9 pm, so i guess if she skipped that middle nap it would be close to it... she is my first to actually nap predictably ever!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Daniel is in this hilarious babbling phase. He looks at you really earnestly and just goes on and on and on "DA! Dadadad nana buh." And if you act like you understand him, he cracks up. He went to bed with DH an hour ago, which is really weird.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else eating like a horse these days?







:


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Who knew the sound of cloth diapers could be so much fun?














Notice how he's getting up on his legs... he is going to be mobile soon!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll be back later to comment, but for those of you who use FuzziBunz, they're on sale in a lot of stores at 13.95$. They'll be coming out with a new model, so now's the time to buy!!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Daniel is in this hilarious babbling phase. He looks at you really earnestly and just goes on and on and on "DA! Dadadad nana buh." And if you act like you understand him, he cracks up. He went to bed with DH an hour ago, which is really weird.

Lol. Gianna loooooooves to hear herself talk. Loudly. I didn't realize how noisy she is until I was around some other babes her age and she was dominating the baby convos....of course DH is quick to point out that I never shut up either so....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
thats interesting Caroline Kinda follows that to, but seems to be 2 hrs between each, like wakes up 7 am, naps 9 am ( length verys between 30 min -2 hrs), 12 or 1 naps, 4- 430 naps, bed at 8 -9 pm, so i guess if she skipped that middle nap it would be close to it... she is my first to actually nap predictably ever!!

Yeah the G Force seems to be more of 2 hours between each. If she's awake for longer she gets craaaaaaaaanky.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Anyone else eating like a horse these days?







:

yes ME!! i can't seem to get enough to eat!! i am starving!!!! yet my pants are falling off!!! i haven't lost a size cause the size down is to tight still but my pants won't stay up!!! lol

OHH this is my 1,000 post!!!! yay!!! took me long enough, huh? lol


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
Who knew the sound of cloth diapers could be so much fun?














Notice how he's getting up on his legs... he is going to be mobile soon!

oh that was so sweet!!!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Anyone else eating like a horse these days?







:

Absolutely! Between me and my 8 year old, we are having to go to the store to restock at least twice a week.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 

OHH this is my 1,000 post!!!! yay!!! took me long enough, huh? lol


Congrats!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

S likes to talk, but so do all of my girls. She usually says "bababa", but this morning as I walked past her pacj n play with Claire who needed her breakfast bottle I swear she said "mama"!!! So I had to pick her up. I've been trying to teach her "dada" so she knows who to ask for when poopy.

She had her first food lasrt night. I broke down and let her have some brocoli to suck on. She kept grabbing my hand so I would put it in her mouth.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

We should easily hit 700 posts this month.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
Who knew the sound of cloth diapers could be so much fun?














Notice how he's getting up on his legs... he is going to be mobile soon!

So sweet! I love him laughing his butt off.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 

OHH this is my 1,000 post!!!! yay!!! took me long enough, huh? lol

Congrats! I'm right behind you...when are you gonna pick a senior title??


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serenitii* 
Who knew the sound of cloth diapers could be so much fun?














Notice how he's getting up on his legs... he is going to be mobile soon!

looove it! Love his laugh, and you're right...soon you're going to be chasing him around!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Congrats! I'm right behind you...when are you gonna pick a senior title??

Can i ? lol how? lol and what?


----------



## Naners (Oct 15, 2007)

[QUOTEI've been trying to teach her "dada" so she knows who to ask for when poopy.[/QUOTE]








I've been doing the same for SP, but I hear mamma mmmamm mmamammamamam an awful lot!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

melissa - that video was so cute!

Last night, Scout got up on her hands and knees for the first time. It was short lived, but it was really cool to see her learning how to get up off of her tummy. She's getting better and better at sitting up, but still topples over frequently.

She has definitely been babbling a lot more lately. Her little personality is so cute. I don't know what it is, but it just seems like she has blossomed as an individual just in the last couple weeks. Last night, DH even said to me, "Is it just me, or does Scout just seem cuter these last few days?" I knew exactly what he meant.

Weight Watchers is going well for me so far. Tonight is my first weigh-in. Even if I wouldn't lose any weight at all on this program (well, I'd better!







), it has been good for me because I've been eating a more well-balanced healthy diet and I feel better.

Forgive me if I already posted this pic, but I just think it's so cute...

Scout bundled up for a walk.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

PS - I've always wondered how people pick their senior titles. I've seen some funny ones!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'll be back later to comment, but for those of you who use FuzziBunz, they're on sale in a lot of stores at 13.95$. They'll be coming out with a new model, so now's the time to buy!!

I wish used ones would go on sale in about 3-4 months! We are well into mediums - on the second snap on the thigh and the tightest on the tummy. I have 14, which sees me through 2-3 days at daycare (usually 2 with extras). At night we use medium swaddlebees fitteds with wool.

Abby still isn't crawling, but she can scoot all over the room very fast! She will pull herself along with her arms and kick with her legs, she just never gets up off of her tummy!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Arlo has a cold










: and a tooth just cut too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Can i ? lol how? lol and what? 

I don't know...i've heard it's possible, but i don't know how!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Arlo has a cold







: and a tooth just cut too









I feel for you! Abby cut her first and second teeth with a cold. She was miserable


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I just got back from my Weight Watchers mtg and DH said that Scout cried for almost an hour straight and finally cried herself to sleep. I am crying right now just thinking of it!







He said that she started getting fussy toward the end of her bottle and was rubbing her eyes and acting really sleepy. He tried everything, but she finally got to the point where she didn't even want to be held and was squirming and flailing and arching her back trying to get out of his arms. He just laid on the bed next to her until she cried herself to sleep.

It wasn't even "time" for her to get sleepy - she had just gotten up from a nap not to long before I left. I feel so awful. Poor little thing. I know DH did the best he could, but I can't help but think he should've just held her the whole time. I told him that I need to teach him how to wear her in the sling because that's the only way she'll fall asleep without nursing. This is probably only like the 2nd or 3rd time that I've left her with him for more than an hour (not counting other times when she napped straight through.)

Uughh. Maybe I'll start taking her to the meetings. I guess I should've done that to begin with, but I figured it would be good for them to have some daddy/baby time and for me to get a little break. (sigh)







:

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I just got back from my Weight Watchers mtg and DH said that Scout cried for almost an hour straight and finally cried herself to sleep. I am crying right now just thinking of it!







He said that she started getting fussy toward the end of her bottle and was rubbing her eyes and acting really sleepy. He tried everything, but she finally got to the point where she didn't even want to be held and was squirming and flailing and arching her back trying to get out of his arms. He just laid on the bed next to her until she cried herself to sleep.

It wasn't even "time" for her to get sleepy - she had just gotten up from a nap not to long before I left. I feel so awful. Poor little thing. I know DH did the best he could, but I can't help but think he should've just held her the whole time. I told him that I need to teach him how to wear her in the sling because that's the only way she'll fall asleep without nursing. This is probably only like the 2nd or 3rd time that I've left her with him for more than an hour (not counting other times when she napped straight through.)

Uughh. Maybe I'll start taking her to the meetings. I guess I should've done that to begin with, but I figured it would be good for them to have some daddy/baby time and for me to get a little break. (sigh)







:

Thanks for letting me vent.










aww poor thing!! but she was with daddy not all alone, she is fine, i would take her next time though!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline has a TOOTH!!!!!! saw little slit a few minutes ago!!! ok ER is coming on gotta go


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

kewpie-o : how did weight watchers go? Sorry to hear that her daddy doesn't have the routine that she wanted. That had to be hard on them both.

What an explosion of teeth the April babies are having!

I'm so excited for the weekend. My sister has a gymboree coupon for 20% off so I think I need to get in gear and figure out Christmas dresses.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I teach a class in our co-op and have been doing it with Babymort in the sling. Today he was being all social, so I left him with some mamas while I taught. He apparently was loving them all up, and fell asleep in his godmother's arms. I'm not sure how I feel about this.







Mostly blessed to have a group of friends I trust to hold my baby, I think.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Kewpie: don't feel bad. They have to learn to get to know one another. I wouldn't take her next time, give them a chance to be together. I leave dh with romi all the time. At first it was a bit tense, but now she adores him!! He has a blast with her. I think teaching him to use the sling and go for a walk with her is the best idea. That's how dh got to know romi. He'd just sling her and go!!!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I teach a class in our co-op and have been doing it with Babymort in the sling. Today he was being all social, so I left him with some mamas while I taught. He apparently was loving them all up, and fell asleep in his godmother's arms. I'm not sure how I feel about this.







Mostly blessed to have a group of friends I trust to hold my baby, I think.

I get a little jealous (it's silly i know) when other people hold Savannah.
Don't tell: DH and I haven't told anyone that we know how to make her laugh like crazy







: It's our secret for now, we don't want anyone to be better at it than us... yet, at least.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think that's sweet. Part of me is a tiny bit jealous that he did fine. Part of me is a tiny bit sad that I did it, because I never would have done it with the first, or even second or maybe third. But he was being so happy and social and I figured he'd be happier "playing" than in the backpack learning about haiku and cinquain, LOL!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Kewpie: don't feel bad. They have to learn to get to know one another. I wouldn't take her next time, give them a chance to be together. I leave dh with romi all the time. At first it was a bit tense, but now she adores him!! He has a blast with her. I think teaching him to use the sling and go for a walk with her is the best idea. That's how dh got to know romi. He'd just sling her and go!!!

Yes, I agree! It was rough between Arlo and dp at first here too (it was much easier with Finn







) but now they are very comfortable together and I have to agree that babywearing has been a big part of that. Dp has always been willing to wear both kids and it seems to be very comforting for them and really has facilitated a great bond. I would keep at it kewpie, because it is a big relief to be able to get out for a bit and know the babes are safe and happy at home with daddy. Maybe just try 20 min. or so to start?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet stood up last night!!!! Then brother promptly pulled her down, but she did pull herself up on the exersaucer, whoa.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

uhhh, has anyone noticed that may ddc is hot on our heels??


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
uhhh, has anyone noticed that may ddc is hot on our heels??

I wonder what they are all talking about?

Has anyone spied in on it?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Scarlet stood up last night!!!! Then brother promptly pulled her down, but she did pull herself up on the exersaucer, whoa.

Go Scarlet!

That's amazing!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

My sleeper is back. Phew!

She does like to get in a feed at 4:30, but that's OK.

She is nearly up and crawling. She army crawls already. This morning she looked like she was "jumping". She would almost hop ahead in her forward momentum. I need to find the video camera and get it recorded.

I have 2 playing well. Claire is thinking about taking a nap. S is sleeping. When I get everyone awake it will be time for us to go for a walk around the block. It's such a nice day out.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow! There is only a 30 post difference! How did May catch up?

doudat! Where are you? You always help us out!


----------



## Naners (Oct 15, 2007)

Hooray for all of you who have crawlers/almost crawlers! I can't wait until SP starts. For now she just rolls and turns to get where she wants to go. Not even an army crawl! Oh well. It'll be here soon enough, I guess.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Daniel humps his little tushie up but can't get anywhere. Except he is somehow moving. I can't figure out how though. Maybe he's a wizard?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naners* 
Hooray for all of you who have crawlers/almost crawlers! I can't wait until SP starts. For now she just rolls and turns to get where she wants to go. Not even an army crawl! Oh well. It'll be here soon enough, I guess.

My first didn't crawl until she was 10 months (and didn't walk until 18 months). I think we carried her too much! jk


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline is 6 months old today!!! the one little tooth seems to be bothering her today just gave her some hylands maybe she will nap


----------



## Naners (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Daniel humps his little tushie up but can't get anywhere. Except he is somehow moving. I can't figure out how though. Maybe he's a wizard?









An inchworm, perhaps?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Wow! There is only a 30 post difference! How did May catch up?

doudat! Where are you? You always help us out!

I'm sick, bah.







:
Ok, ok, here's a few posts to help my partner in crime.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naners* 
Hooray for all of you who have crawlers/almost crawlers! I can't wait until SP starts. For now she just rolls and turns to get where she wants to go. Not even an army crawl! Oh well. It'll be here soon enough, I guess.

Liam never crawled, he went straight to cruising then walking. he'd drag his butt on the floor to get to furniture then stand on it and cruise


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Daniel humps his little tushie up but can't get anywhere. Except he is somehow moving. I can't figure out how though. Maybe he's a wizard?









Romi does that too! She swings back and forth, lunges and sometimes crawls for a bit before falling on her tummy. It's adorable!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

That's it for me. I added 4 posts Mclisa. Hope I made you proud!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi!

Abby is just "inching" around the room as we speak!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Doudat - Feel better soon. Glad you could muster the energy for a few posts.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Trying to get into the cloth diaper groove...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hey mamas, send out some prayers, love, light to Mighty-Mama...the sister of my friend Amy (kundalini-mama--who passed away five months ago).

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=776906


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

kewpie-o--zenon has done what while i was at work. some nights, he is fine. occasionally, he has a night when he'll cry for an while (an hour at the longest)







don't worry! your dh was loving her up and that's what is important!

doudat- hope you feel better!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

zenon's first tooth came through yesterday! i felt like i watched it happen...so weird.

almost-crawlers?!? that's crzy. zenon gets all over by rolling (my little chubster







) hanno's diaper-giggle-video was crzy--he looked like he was going to take off crawling!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i've been feeling so crampy lately (like for weeks







) but no af yet. i don't mind not having it, but feeling like i'm going to get it every day stinks.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

just trying to make up for my absence lately


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

WE HAVE TOOTH!
















Heidi's first tooth came in yesterday, and the one next to it is juuuust below the surface -- I think it'll be through by Monday. I don't want to jinx it, but ... it was NOTHING like when Fiona was teething. No screaming, crying, sleepless nights. No bright red rashy bottom. No nothing. Just a tooth. I have NO idea how we got so lucky this go-round. She is just the most laid-back kid.









She's so close to crawling it's not even funny. She'll get up on her hands & knees, then rock back and forth and back and forth. Then, when she actually wants to go somewhere, she drops back to her belly and wiggles.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i've got more pics!!!

First food, yummy!
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0884.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0885.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0886.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0887.sized.jpg

Bath
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0888.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0890.sized.jpg


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

we had family dinner with dh's family today and it was funny both sil and mil at separate times asked me if i saw the news and heard about that people are potty training BABYS and both times i was like yup Caroline has been doing it since she was a 1 week old! hehe they where like um oh! hehe they are pretty good with my weirdness tho


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline is starting to put her butt up in the air i think she does it mostly when she is trying to roll back over, she can turn in a full circle and gets up high on hands but no real moving forward yet ( thank god!) i am not ready for her to be mobile tho i will be excited when she does it lol


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

well i think i need some food! and i am sitting here while kids are in bed trying to do my part on getting us to 700 before weds!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

oh and can anyone else not get enough of there baby?!! oh Caroline is so freaking cute and yummy!!!!

ok going to find junk food now hehehe
enjoy those yummy babies!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
i've got more pics!!!

First food, yummy!
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0884.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0885.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0886.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0887.sized.jpg

Bath
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0888.sized.jpg
http://jacobsweb.org/albums/album75/IMG_0890.sized.jpg

those bath pics are soooo cute... like a lil kissing angel!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
we had family dinner with dh's family today and it was funny both sil and mil at separate times asked me if i saw the news and heard about that people are potty training BABYS and both times i was like yup Caroline has been doing it since she was a 1 week old! hehe they where like um oh! hehe they are pretty good with my weirdness tho

I've heard a lot about that lately too... What's it like? Easy/hard? Messy? I'm really interested!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
well i think i need some food! and i am sitting here while kids are in bed trying to do my part on getting us to 700 before weds!

I think we'll make it


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom* 
WE HAVE TOOTH!









I'm excited for when they pop up! So far we have 4 corners, 3 are the corners of molars! And the lower 2 middle have been round/swollen and red for two or three weeks! When will they pop!?







My mom doesn't remember keeping track, so she's no help


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
oh and can anyone else not get enough of there baby?!! oh Caroline is so freaking cute and yummy!!!!

ok going to find junk food now hehehe
enjoy those yummy babies!

Such sweet pics!

I feel like I love him exponentially more every day. It's just getting stronger and stronger I can hardly stand it. Now that he wants to be not held more than he wants to be held I miss him. I could kiss his squishy cheeks a million times a day!

He always seems to be working on stuff and only wants me to intervene when it gets too frustrating or when he needs a snack. Lately he's been working on transferring from thing to thing to sort of 'walk'. It's hard but he just keeps pushing himself. My mom says he's too young and I should just knock him over







even if I would do that I know he would get back up.

His hand is healing very well and there's only one big scab left.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

no teeth here yet, they hurt him really bad for a couple of wees early on but nothing ever came of it


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I read through the first 20 pages but I thought I would post an update. Zann is doing great since his last open heart in august. He can roll both ways and weighs 17 pounds. he cant sit by himself yet, they think he might have nerve damage from his first heart surgery when they went in through his side and back. He is teething but no teeth are through. I am just loving having him around, he has the biggest grin. He is a cowboy for halloween. Anyway the left atrium shrank a little but we are still hopeful that as he becomes more mobile it will grow and he will not need another open heart, although it is still a possibilty. Here is a pic of my babe.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...owboyzann2.jpg

Hugs to all the mamas moving and struggling with PPD.

Oh and we are EC'ing, it is great. i use a back up prefold but once you get into babies cues it is so rewarding. Zann hates to poo his pants now and will hold it for the potty. Even wakes from naps dry


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Cowboy Zann is so cute! He put a huge smile on my face.









Front teeth come in first, molars come at around 2 years, the last ones in. Scarlet still just has the bottom two, and they make her look so cute when she cries and smiles. I'm lovin' her up, too. People comment on her (and the sling) when we're out and Max yells "don't see her!". He doesn't want the attention, but he doesn't want strangers to look at her either.









And she has the cutest little coy smile for Daddy.







:

Ok, lovefest over, time to go see what other mamas are up to...


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
I've heard a lot about that lately too... What's it like? Easy/hard? Messy? I'm really interested!


well at first it was really easy, i still use diapers and such all the time but i take her pee everytime i change her, poop has been a lot harder for us lately but i am trying to get on cue with those, she usually poops first thing in the morning! like she wakes me up with the sound of poop, so i always miss it, OR she poops while i am in the shower and she is in the bouncer so i miss that.. pee is a lot easier for us. she hates being in a wet or poopie diaper though and will let you know she has to be changed!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
That's it for me. I added 4 posts Mclisa. Hope I made you proud!

That you did!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
oh and can anyone else not get enough of there baby?!! oh Caroline is so freaking cute and yummy!!!!

!


She is! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I think Zann makes it official: this is the group with the cutest babies! He's one sharp looking cowboy.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I need to get to all my kids packed up. We're going to grandma's so the cousins can play.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Evan is strong as a horse, with NO balance! He can actually pull himself up from flat on his back into a sitting position, and remain like that until he moves his head the tiniest bit to the left or right, and then he topples right over. Whatever instinct or skill that tells a person to counterbalance just has not developed.

My other two were actually early sitters. I'm not really worried yet, but being able to sit alone on the floor does open up a whole new world of play.

Oh well. All these babes are just adorable by the way! I love looking at all the pix. Still haven't figured out how to post my own.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. he is being dedicated at church next Sunday. I usually do it when he is a wee baby but he was too ill. i am just so happy to finally be doing it!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Zann is the cutest lil cowboy ever.

I will pray for mightymama - can't believe that family is having to deal with that after what they've been through.

mclisa - I forgot to update on my Weight Watchers progress. I lost 7 lbs the first week!!!







I couldn't believe it. I thought that their scale must be wrong because I have so many points to use up every day I feel like I'm constantly eating. I guess I'm just eating the right things now. I know that the pounds won't keep flying off like that, but it was a nice little jump-start. Actually, WW says that when you're bf'ing, you should only lose 1 lb a week. But I am using every bit of my points and haven't noticed a drop in my milk supply or anything, so maybe my body was just dropping its water weight or something.







:

Thanks, everyone for the encouragement re: the rough time Scout had w/ DH when he was watching her last Thurs. I agree - they need to get to know eachother better and I'll have to fight the urge to take her w/ me to my weekly WW meeting. I'm definitely going to teach him to use the sling. We also have an Ergo, which may be easier for him.

I have a new obsession with pocket diapers. I wasn't a huge fan in the summer time, 'cause it just seemed like they would be hot and sweaty on her little bum. I loved letting her wear a fitted dipe w/ no cover or a wool cover in the summer. But now that it has cooled off, I am enjoying the convenience of the few pocket dipes and AIOs that we have. I've been on a shopping spree buying more. I just got 2 side snapping Blueberry pockets off of Diaperswappers, 2 EUC bG 2.0s from The Pin FSOT, and 2 brand new bG 2.0s and a Fuzzibunz. I have pocket fever.







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I just spied on the May mommas. Look like they're talking about AF and sex.
No AF and no sex here LOL








We have sex maybe once a week or (more likely) once every 2 weeks. We're both lazy.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I just spied on the May mommas. Look like they're talking about AF and sex.
No AF and no sex here LOL








We have sex maybe once a week or (more likely) once every 2 weeks. We're both lazy.

hehe you spy!

no sex no af here either.... our old sex routine was once every 2 weeks....
we have had Sex a wopping 2 times since Caroline was born.... and before that while i was prego it was at least 2 months .......


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I just spied on the May mommas. Look like they're talking about AF and sex.
No AF and no sex here LOL








We have sex maybe once a week or (more likely) once every 2 weeks. We're both lazy.









amen to that.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

no af
no sex in a week 'cause dh has bronchitis
that won't help me beat MaxiMom


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

9 posts to go!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
no af
no sex in a week 'cause dh has bronchitis
that won't help me beat MaxiMom









nope! you can make up for it later, though!









no af, but yes to sex







:
just kidding, although it would be better if I had more of a libido!
actually last time af came back at 5 or 5.5 mos. woo hoo to 6.5 mos!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i've been feeling so crampy lately (like for weeks







) but no af yet. i don't mind not having it, but feeling like i'm going to get it every day stinks.

I know exactly what you mean. but mine's gone away for a bit! I wonder if it was trying to ovulate?? (or _did_ ovulate!!







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
oh and can anyone else not get enough of there baby?!! oh Caroline is so freaking cute and yummy!!!!

ok going to find junk food now hehehe
enjoy those yummy babies!

I wonder what you're laugh is like in real life! you always say that, hehehe!








Caroline in the tub is so cute!! Good idea with the shirt off for eating, too...duh!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
He always seems to be working on stuff and only wants me to intervene when it gets too frustrating or when he needs a snack. Lately he's been working on transferring from thing to thing to sort of 'walk'. It's hard but he just keeps pushing himself. My mom says he's too young and I should just knock him over







even if I would do that I know he would get back up.

His hand is healing very well and there's only one big scab left.

That's insane!!!! Cruising!!!!???
That's the craziest thing I've heard in a long time- wow! go baby go!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rozzie'sma* 
He is a cowboy for halloween. Anyway the left atrium shrank a little but we are still hopeful that as he becomes more mobile it will grow and he will not need another open heart, although it is still a possibilty. Here is a pic of my babe.

Awww! great costume- so glad he's doing well! He looks beautiful!
A


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby was crawling around on my lap and started a slow slip off may lap... on to the floor when she stood while holding on to the couch! I thought it might be a fluke, so I tried it again. She did it a second time! She eventually fell over a bit after she turned her body to face the other way. It was really cool, but I am in no way ready for this.

On a more age-appropriate note, I had her on the floor in the bathroom and she managed to inch her way down the hall to Ari's room. She pulls her upper body up and kicks with one foot while pushing with her other foot! It is very cute and she can whip around the house.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

We made the trip to DC yesterday to see old HS and college friends. Ronan slept over half the way, which is UNHEARD of. He nursed down in his seat and stayed asleep, so I got to climb into the front seat for once! He normally screams in the car seat (okay, he fussed until the boob was in his mouth).

The party we went to was awesome. Ronan was a hit in his lobster outfit and pot. I'll have to find pictures later. He slept most of the way home. After I nursed him down, we pulled off at a rest area and switched drivers. I got us home around 1:30am.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
That's insane!!!! Cruising!!!!???
That's the craziest thing I've heard in a long time- wow! go baby go!
A

So _that'_s what cruising means








Too bad I had to find out the hard way!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
hehe you spy!

no sex no af here either.... our old sex routine was once every 2 weeks....
we have had Sex a wopping 2 times since Caroline was born.... and before that while i was prego it was at least 2 months .......

You're one better than us







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rozzie'sma* 
Well I read through the first 20 pages but I thought I would post an update. Zann is doing great since his last open heart in august. He can roll both ways and weighs 17 pounds. he cant sit by himself yet, they think he might have nerve damage from his first heart surgery when they went in through his side and back. He is teething but no teeth are through. I am just loving having him around, he has the biggest grin. He is a cowboy for halloween. Anyway the left atrium shrank a little but we are still hopeful that as he becomes more mobile it will grow and he will not need another open heart, although it is still a possibilty. Here is a pic of my babe.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...owboyzann2.jpg

Hugs to all the mamas moving and struggling with PPD.

Oh and we are EC'ing, it is great. i use a back up prefold but once you get into babies cues it is so rewarding. Zann hates to poo his pants now and will hold it for the potty. Even wakes from naps dry

He is sooooo cute!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

no af
no sex
no libido either!









I wish I could check out everyone's pics, but this connection is so slow-it's worse than dial-up!
Rozzie'sma, I'm glad your little one is doing well!
Now, what is with all the cruising and crawling?? I thought Arlo was advanced with his incredible sitting skills, but now I see he must be lagging behind! (Jk)
He is no where near crawling and no cruising all though he does love to be on his feet. It's been cute to watch him and his brother sit and play beside each other now. Arlo has learned to cry though as soon as Finn starts to get too close. It's pretty funny and I can already see the brotherly dynamic. (Finn bugs him, Arlo tattles, lol!)
Okay, I've got to go to bed!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
well at first it was really easy, i still use diapers and such all the time but i take her pee everytime i change her, poop has been a lot harder for us lately but i am trying to get on cue with those, she usually poops first thing in the morning! like she wakes me up with the sound of poop, so i always miss it, OR she poops while i am in the shower and she is in the bouncer so i miss that.. pee is a lot easier for us. she hates being in a wet or poopie diaper though and will let you know she has to be changed!

Funny, I usually can get poops with ease but don't stand a chance with pees, I just have no clue when he's peeing.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

hey we're past 700!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
hey we're past 700!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
hey we're past 700!!


Congrats to Hanno!!!

S is crawling/scooting, but no sitting. And definitely no cruising! I will have none of that!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I know exactly what you mean. but mine's gone away for a bit! I wonder if it was trying to ovulate?? (or _did_ ovulate!!







)

I wonder what you're laugh is like in real life! you always say that, hehehe!








Caroline in the tub is so cute!! Good idea with the shirt off for eating, too...duh!
A

probably really high pitched and annoying and no one is telling me i sound dumb lol, its an evil laugh when junk food is involved i love it...well mostly chocolate and thats not really junk food.

oh and she had had a shirt on but i was cleaning her up and freaked for the banana, i had been holding it for her







but i do usually strip my babies down to eat, i hate bibs and clothes just get yucky


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

It's good to know that I'm not the only momma who is not seeing any "snuggling" action. (or "hugs", as the TV Guardian puts it







)

We had a garage sale this weekend and made $240. Yay! We're buying a diaper sprayer, a fancy baby gate (to keep our shedding dog out of the room where Scout rolls around on the floor and plays), and some toys (possibly made in N. America) that are more natural than the ones she has now. Do any of you mommas have a favorite online store for buying toys?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naners* 
[QUOTEI've been trying to teach her "dada" so she knows who to ask for when poopy.









Johnny says "Da" all the time and laughs (and he is saying it on purpose I'm pretty sure because he will repeat it until "Da" looks at him) and has never once said "Ma"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom* 
She's so close to crawling it's not even funny. She'll get up on her hands & knees, then rock back and forth and back and forth. Then, when she actually wants to go somewhere, she drops back to her belly and wiggles.

Johnny has not moved a lot, but his cousin took his toy the other day and he lunged from sitting right at her to take it back and and then started crawling for it...but has not done it again since







I think he was so excited he didn't even realize he was crawling! Usually he gets on all fours, rocks, lets his legs go out behind him again and pushed backwards with his hands. He's almost pulling up (he pulls up to his knees) and if you stand him against a chair he will walk behind it...but just doesn't care much about crawling...oh well, if he's not truly mobile for a while all the easier for me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
no sex no af here either.... our old sex routine was once every 2 weeks....we have had Sex a wopping 2 times since Caroline was born.... and before that while i was prego it was at least 2 months .......









sounds about like us...and the second time we had sex the baby interupted us







I have had AF for the longest though.... Is anyone else peranoid about getting pregnant?? We really want to avoid BC - but I am like PANICKING thinking I could be pregnant though the chances of that are obviously VERY slim...but seriously I'm about to march to the store and take a test just to ease my mind! I must lose 21 more pounds first!!!!!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
hey we're past 700!!

Wow- way to go!!! I guess that's what happens when I leave for 5 days?









So...I was in NYC visiting family (have some cute pics that I will surely upload someday soon)...but I am sooooooooo glad to be home! I got so many "you're still BF?" comments...and I think more out of awe than anything...but it still gets old answering...I got a "he's crying [while I was feeding him] I think he's not getting any milk" (he was crying because so much milk was coming out it was spraying from 4 or 5 holes and the little guy couldn't keep up). I did enjoy showing off my carriers to most of them but I also heard a lot of, "he can't breath" or "he is too crunched" and then my BIL drives me insane because he is CONSTANTLY making remarks in front of his wife (who gave up BF) about how much better BM is and how much smarter Johnny will be for it etc and I really feel embaressed! I am totally pro BF but I feel for my SIL having her DH put her down like that! But I also had lots of fun seeing all of the cousins together - Johnny had the best time playing with the other LOs and abolutely adored his crazy uncles! We've only been up twice since he was born so it was super fun! He learned a new "trick" too - he learned the "game" where the baby drops something on the floor and the adult is suposed to pick it up







I also learned how relaxed I am as a first time parent! The fact that I let J play on floor, that if he drops a toy it doesn't have to be washed, that I'm not afraid to take him outside in the rain (we had an umbrella and he was tight against me in a wrap with my coat zipped around him though it was COLD)...umm...I could just keep going but I think I might almost be rambling because I'm tired







but I had to write something tonight!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 







sounds about like us...and the second time we had sex the baby interupted us







I have had AF for the longest though.... Is anyone else peranoid about getting pregnant?? We really want to avoid BC - but I am like PANICKING thinking I could be pregnant though the chances of that are obviously VERY slim...but seriously I'm about to march to the store and take a test just to ease my mind! I must lose 21 more pounds first!!!!!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!

have you learned NFP?? (natural family planning) Or..I think here on the boards most people refer to it as fertility awareness...there's a book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility"...I've not read it and i don't know what method it proposes, but I've heard it's good. We do the Creighton Model (www.creightonmodel.com)..it's great for postponing pregnancy, acheiving, and also just for being knowledgeable about what your bod is up to.

I'm not charting right now (too lazy







) and we're just kinda ecologically BFing and totally letting God worry about the child spacing so don't have to







But I am kind of paying attention to my cervical mucus, so that when my fertility comes back, I'll at least know about it.

Not that we're love machines or anything close to it...haha if we got preg I would chalk it up to almost miraculous.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
Not that we're love machines or anything close to it
























I dunno why but "love machine" really made me crack up!!
No sex here. Hardly. I have no time or energy. Plus I'm busy knitting


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

The other night DD was REALLY going to town sucking on my shoulder and I was like....Hmmm guess she's hungry and *hopefully* ready for bed. I took her in to our room, got her jammies on, etc etc nursed her to sleep and went out to spend time with DH. We lazed on the couch for a little and then were both trying so hard to stay awake that we joined DD in bed.

The next morning I was brushing my teeth and caught sight of something so foreign, so removed from what has been my life that I almost didn't recognize it.....a big red mark on my shoulder.....I was like.... "What the....could it be??? I've not seen one of those in ages....is it...yes. It is. A hickey. From my daughter. Interesting."


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

TOOOOOTH!!! We have a tooth! I thought it was never going to happen! They bugged him for so long and then stopped and now POP!
Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
TOOOOOTH!!! We have a tooth! I thought it was never going to happen! They bugged him for so long and then stopped and now POP!
Can you tell I'm excited?


That is so exciting!!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
"What the....could it be??? I've not seen one of those in ages....is it...yes. It is. A hickey. From my daughter. Interesting."


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
TOOOOOTH!!! We have a tooth! I thought it was never going to happen! They bugged him for so long and then stopped and now POP!
Can you tell I'm excited?

See, I'm scared of those.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Hey all just getting back online after a couple weeks of computer poop-out. Can someone post the April DDC web site addy so I can put it on my bookmarks on my shiny, purdy new computer?







: Thanks! I'm actually doing NaNoWriMo (writing a book) in november so I'll probably be behind until December







Hope all the mamas and babies are well!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Do any of you mommas have a favorite source for nice (preferably made in North America or Europe) wooden and natural toys? I finally have a little extra money (that I'm actually NOT going to spend on diapers for a change







) and would like to throw all of Scout's cheapo plasticky toys away and start buying her nicer ones a little at a time as we can afford them.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Do any of you mommas have a favorite source for nice (preferably made in North America or Europe) wooden and natural toys? I finally have a little extra money (that I'm actually NOT going to spend on diapers for a change







) and would like to throw all of Scout's cheapo plasticky toys away and start buying her nicer ones a little at a time as we can afford them.

Actually, DH, his dad, and his brother are making wood toys for nieces and nephews, our LO, and others. They are really getting into it now that Xmas is coming.
I'm hoping to replace our plastic junk this year too...I hate all the waste and over-stimulation in toys. Savannah's favorite toys are the wood blocks that daddy made (she chews on them, no towers yet







) and those plastic links (again, lots of chewing). Seems like, the simpler the better! Which is great for me...I hate those noise-maker toys. I'm asking DH to make ones I've found on www.oompa.com. I love them but can't afford their prices!

DH and BIL's best points: high quality custom made toys (or maybe even be designed by you?) for your tot, no lead paint, support "made in USA" products, support small business, better for the environment: they're great about reusing scraps and replanting trees that are milled, GREAT customer service. Also, DH and his brother mostly use high quality dried maple, because of its hardness and resistance to slivers.

If anyone's interested, PM me. Their goal is to make wood toys at a discount from the big brands to get their name out there, especially locally.
You can write an idea or a send picture from another manufacturer and I think they can do just about anything you can find. They can let you know if they are able to and how much it would cost.
Again, let me know... I don't wanna sound like a salesperson, I hate that.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

No AF
almost no libido, but maybe on it's way back? I've been more interested these last couple weeks.
Otherwise almost no sex: can count on two hands in the past 7 months.
Pathetic!
I feel awful for DH







, he's a trooper though.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
Actually, DH, his dad, and his brother are making wood toys for nieces and nephews, our LO, and others. They are really getting into it now that Xmas is coming.
I'm hoping to replace our plastic junk this year too...I hate all the waste and over-stimulation in toys. Savannah's favorite toys are the wood blocks that daddy made (she chews on them, no towers yet







) and those plastic links (again, lots of chewing). Seems like, the simpler the better! Which is great for me...I hate those noise-maker toys. I'm asking DH to make ones I've found on www.oompa.com. I love them but can't afford their prices!

DH and BIL's best points: high quality custom made toys (or maybe even be designed by you?) for your tot, no lead paint, support "made in USA" products, support small business, better for the environment: they're great about reusing scraps and replanting trees that are milled, GREAT customer service. Also, DH and his brother mostly use high quality dried maple, because of its hardness and resistance to slivers.

If anyone's interested, PM me. Their goal is to make wood toys at a discount from the big brands to get their name out there, especially locally.
You can write an idea or a send picture from another manufacturer and I think they can do just about anything you can find. They can let you know if they are able to and how much it would cost.
Again, let me know... I don't wanna sound like a salesperson, I hate that.

You're account says no pms, I'm really interested!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
You're account says no pms, I'm really interested!









I'm dumb, I think I fixed it now.


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
You're account says no pms, I'm really interested!

ok lol..I read this as "No P(re)M(enstrual)S(syndrom)" and I was like....YES I am interested in that...and then I realized you meant no P(rivate) M(essages). Sometimes I can't stand my own brilliance







:

And I actually might PM about it anyways, since I am looking for some nice wooden blocks that aren't painted, since G puts everything in her mouth and I stress about paint chipping off.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
ok lol..I read this as "No P(re)M(enstrual)S(syndrom)" and I was like....YES I am interested in that...and then I realized you meant no P(rivate) M(essages). Sometimes I can't stand my own brilliance







:

And I actually might PM about it anyways, since I am looking for some nice wooden blocks that aren't painted, since G puts everything in her mouth and I stress about paint chipping off.









(i mean)


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

No period, no libido, and next to no sex. The two kiddos are never asleep at the same time - or if they are, I'm asleep, too.

Oliver is a rolling fool lately. And he's just started to get up on hands and knees, so I think crawling is on the agenda for November.

He's still a chunk, but is slimming down some and looking more like a little boy. Why do they grow up so fast?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
ok lol..I read this as "No P(re)M(enstrual)S(syndrom)" and I was like....YES I am interested in that...and then I realized you meant no P(rivate) M(essages). Sometimes I can't stand my own brilliance







:

.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sophia hates bath time.

She used to like it when she was in her baby bath tub, but she is too big for it. She almost flipped it over when she was arching her back.

So I dug out the bath seat that I used with the other 3 since she can't sit up on her own yet. I used it once and it went fine. Then I used it and she was mad to begin with so that didn't help. When I finished washing her, she wouldn't bend her legs so I couldn't get her out. It was a disaster. So no more bath seat.

Now I just run a bit of water and last night she liked standing in it. She screamed as soon as I made her sit in it or lie on her tummy.

So for now, it is short baths for her.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Little to no sex here either, although for a minute I thought I might be pg - af was a week late and boy was I happy to see her!

Scarlet is crawling! It's funny, she uses one knee and one foot, so it's like she's trying to walk. I love to put her on the floor and see where she ends up.

So I like the cloth dipes, but darn it, I'm sure I got these too small. They leak, but it doesn't really bother me, cause they're so cute and it makes me feel better to see them on her butt.







So, I'm on diaperswappers looking for more. For those with smaller babes, I'll let you know when I'm stocked with bigger dipes so I can pass these along.

When she's ready for her next poop, I think I'll try to put her on the potty, since these clothies are too little, I'm sure it would blow out. Oh well, I'll get it right....


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Sophia hates bath time.

She used to like it when she was in her baby bath tub, but she is too big for it. She almost flipped it over when she was arching her back.

So I dug out the bath seat that I used with the other 3 since she can't sit up on her own yet. I used it once and it went fine. Then I used it and she was mad to begin with so that didn't help. When I finished washing her, she wouldn't bend her legs so I couldn't get her out. It was a disaster. So no more bath seat.

Now I just run a bit of water and last night she liked standing in it. She screamed as soon as I made her sit in it or lie on her tummy.

So for now, it is short baths for her.

Have you tried laying her on her back? Arlo loves to lay on his back in the tub with the water right up to his ears and then he hums and sings away (I think it sounds cool when his ears are under the water). Although now he is sitting more often that not.
A


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Johnny loves his bath...but I have not used a bath seat - I was thinking about doing so but maybe I just won't! He does sit on his own so as long as I fill the tub with very little water (about 3-4inches) he can sit fine and he splashes non-stop - I'm so excited swim lessons start this Thursday!!!!

We had the 6mo check up today and he is 17lbs 9oz (he grew 2lbs in 2mos yay!!!) and he is 27" so he also grew over an inch...but the bigest thing is that his head grew A LOT and is now 17 1/4" (I forget what it was before but I just know it has grown tons because he was still barely big enough to fit newborn size hats 2mos ago and now he is almost to big for 3-6mos ones!) He has litle thighs now...so cute!







to me he looks REALLY chubby but probably **** wouldn't to most people...

I've got a few things for me to chew on though:

...I was against the flu vaccine but now I'm second guessing myself - the pedi did not pressure me he just gave me some info, said he does it for his own kids and that I can just call the office if I decide to do it... anyone have links to info from any view point - I would like to read litterature from various angles to make my decision. He does get the regular vaccines as scheduled (after much thought and research and talking to the doc etc).

The other was just bothering me...he's been waking about every 2hrs at night unless I give him formula before bed (please don't flame me - right now I just need to do anything to make him sleep if I'm going to be a good mommy) and he sleeps more like 5hrs. But, so the handout they gave me says babies get way more hungry at 6mos and increase night feedings; but the pedi said that at 6mos he can go 11hrs at night without eating and I should just pat his back until he falls back to sleep (and this is the pedi who is usually the most BF friendly and conservative of the 3 we see - the one that was saying we should wait at least 8mos for solids etc). I mean it sounds loving and everything, he's not telling me to have him CIO...but I'm worried about him being hungry? It just sounds contradictory to me? Also I just know I will make myself crazy if I have to stand next to his crib and pat his back for 20mins or however long each time he gets up...I know it won't work if he is in the bed because he just pulls at my shirt and cries.

Hmm..so any ideas on getting litle ones to sleep through? (5hrs at a time is plenty enough!) I do nurse sidelying but lately he almost bites when he's tired, but when I unlatch him he cries to latch back on...which keeps me up and then he also seems to "drain" me breasts and it really irritates me to feel the milk drawing out of my breasts when they start getting "empty" -- it's like that irritating feeling of nursing when AF is around...or like nails on a chalkboard. ARgh!!! I'm just a sleep deprived mommy!

Ohh..and then DH got fired last Wednesday because he missed work - but he has a doctor's note saying he can't work until this Thursday. So he is a union worker and we are trying to make the company switch it to "layoff" sense he had a valid reason not to be there so he can colect unemployment until another job opertunity opens up....I'm so frustrated! They work him 10hrs a day 6 days a week, he has a son waking him up throughout the night, he drives 2hrs each way to and from work and he hurts his back off the job probably because he is so tired from all that work and htey fire him!!!!! Then the union says they have a job open for him (he declined it) working at the same place SEVEN days a week, TEN hours a day!!!!







: I keep second guessing our decision to decline the job but it is EXTREMLY dangerous (though REALLY good wages) and not to mention it would beat the heck out of him and we would never see him.. It's these times I start to think I should not have resigned from my job...and wonder if I should drop out of school to work...at least temporarely until he gets on another longterm job (the one he was on should have lasted 5yrs, but some only last months).

Ok, but I gues that's really enough - I've been complain so much lately...I'm sorry!!! On the bright side we are going to a playgrou pthis afternoon with Johnny all dressed up in his pumpkin costume - I will post pics at some point! And tomorrow is my birthday..probably won't do anything besides pass out candy - but it is still MY day







Maybe DH will cook!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Have you tried laying her on her back? Arlo loves to lay on his back in the tub with the water right up to his ears and then he hums and sings away (I think it sounds cool when his ears are under the water). Although now he is sitting more often that not.
A

yep, she has decided to not like the water

and the 2 yr old has decided that S doesn't need any toys today. She keeps taking them away!

and lilmomma: I'll be back. C needs a bottle


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

lilmama i will be back to talk to Sam is frustrated and big girls are pestering me and caroline is bouncing lol but i will be back to talk to you


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I've always gotten the flu vaccine. DH and the two older girls will get it too. Claire should get it because of her asthma, but can't because of her egg allergy. I'm on the fence with Sophia because she seems to get eczema when I eat eggs.

http://familydoctor.org/online/famdo...cines/477.html

http://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/qa/hospital.htm

I'm not really finding anything substantial about it. I'll keep looking.

Lilmomma: sorry to hear about the job situation! 7 days a week!!! crazy!

No suggestions on the eating. S is tending to go to bed at 8 and sleep until 4 or 4:30 lately, but then likes to be held the rest of the night. Claire is our non-sleeper. Just in the last month she has begun sleeping 6 out of 7 nights! That is unbelievable for us. So many times she was getting up once if not twice (and sometimes 3 times) for a bottle. I don't know what the change is. Is it just her age that she had to get to? Is it the probiotics and omegas that she is taking so that her gut is more healed? Is it the big girl bed? I don't know.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
ok lol..I read this as "No P(re)M(enstrual)S(syndrom)" and I was like....YES I am interested in that...and then I realized you meant no P(rivate) M(essages). Sometimes I can't stand my own brilliance







:

And I actually might PM about it anyways, since I am looking for some nice wooden blocks that aren't painted, since G puts everything in her mouth and I stress about paint chipping off.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

LilMomma -

I skip the flu vaccine for all of us, and I do follow the regular vax schedule for the kids. Personally, I don't think it's really that effective, because of the many strains of flu. And I've never known anyone to get a dangerous case of the flu (in my personal experience).

Sleeping through the night and eating - my dd, Cecilia, was a horrible sleeper and I was terribly sleep deprived. At around 6 months, my husband started handling the night wakings. He and dd would sleep in the same room and he would rock her in a chair when she woke up. If he couldn't get her back to sleep he would get me to nurse her (I would sleep in the spare bedroom).

Before we started this she was nursing constantly during the night, just for the convenience, and just little snacky nurses. After she would nurse once or twice, but get in a full feeding each time. And I think eventually she started waking up less - but she still is a light sleeper and still gets up at night now at 2.5 y/o.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

*2nd scariest day of my LIFE!*

The first was the day we lost Alexa. Today, the second was Abby. She woke up & was just not right. Something was off. She has been running a fever, which I thought was teething. Anyway..she was off whiny & cranky which is NOT like her. Then I looked at her extremities & she was cyanotic/blue. Both feet & hands & she felt wheezy & gaspy. Wierd thing is she is not congested. I start to panic & then wonder is it just me, am I seeing things. I call Matt trying to get dressed & tell him to meet me at my Moms. (She lives blocks from the hospital.) I wanted a 2nd opinion cause I felt like I was going CRAZY. I was crying too..I was pretty scared. I just kept telling her to breathe in the car. At my Mom she was even more blue, so we left w/out Matt. We saw him on the way & he met us at the ER. They got us in right away. By now her lips are blue. I was so scared & lost it. After a few minutes she finally pinked up. Her oxygen saturation was ok. If I had not had witnesses to her blueness, I would say I was crazy.
So after a few hours & tests, Abby has an pneumonia. We caught it pretty early as it was just a small spot on her lungs. Needless to say, I have a headache & I am tired. I called my professor & I am not going to class tonight. I still have a birthday cake to bake for Austin today. I am exhausted. Such is life.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
*2nd scariest day of my LIFE!*

The first was the day we lost Alexa. Today, the second was Abby. She woke up & was just not right. Something was off. She has been running a fever, which I thought was teething. Anyway..she was off whiny & cranky which is NOT like her. Then I looked at her extremities & she was cyanotic/blue. Both feet & hands & she felt wheezy & gaspy. Wierd thing is she is not congested. I start to panic & then wonder is it just me, am I seeing things. I call Matt trying to get dressed & tell him to meet me at my Moms. (She lives blocks from the hospital.) I wanted a 2nd opinion cause I felt like I was going CRAZY. I was crying too..I was pretty scared. I just kept telling her to breathe in the car. At my Mom she was even more blue, so we left w/out Matt. We saw him on the way & he met us at the ER. They got us in right away. By now her lips are blue. I was so scared & lost it. After a few minutes she finally pinked up. Her oxygen saturation was ok. If I had not had witnesses to her blueness, I would say I was crazy.
So after a few hours & tests, Abby has an pneumonia. We caught it pretty early as it was just a small spot on her lungs. Needless to say, I have a headache & I am tired. I called my professor & I am not going to class tonight. I still have a birthday cake to bake for Austin today. I am exhausted. Such is life.
























Thank goodness your sweet girl is going to be just fine.
Take good care of yourself!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
*2nd scariest day of my LIFE!*

The first was the day we lost Alexa. Today, the second was Abby. She woke up & was just not right. Something was off. She has been running a fever, which I thought was teething. Anyway..she was off whiny & cranky which is NOT like her. Then I looked at her extremities & she was cyanotic/blue. Both feet & hands & she felt wheezy & gaspy. Wierd thing is she is not congested. I start to panic & then wonder is it just me, am I seeing things. I call Matt trying to get dressed & tell him to meet me at my Moms. (She lives blocks from the hospital.) I wanted a 2nd opinion cause I felt like I was going CRAZY. I was crying too..I was pretty scared. I just kept telling her to breathe in the car. At my Mom she was even more blue, so we left w/out Matt. We saw him on the way & he met us at the ER. They got us in right away. By now her lips are blue. I was so scared & lost it. After a few minutes she finally pinked up. Her oxygen saturation was ok. If I had not had witnesses to her blueness, I would say I was crazy.
So after a few hours & tests, Abby has an pneumonia. We caught it pretty early as it was just a small spot on her lungs. Needless to say, I have a headache & I am tired. I called my professor & I am not going to class tonight. I still have a birthday cake to bake for Austin today. I am exhausted. Such is life.


omg! thankGOD she is ok!!!! how scary!!! i would of lost it as well! i hope you got some good rest and i hope she recovers fast


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Feel better soon Abby!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Debstmomy-







How scary! I'm so glad you caught it early..thank goodness you did not ignore it because you thought you were "crazy"!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope Abby is feeling better soon!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Johnny loves his bath...but I have not used a bath seat - I was thinking about doing so but maybe I just won't! He does sit on his own so as long as I fill the tub with very little water (about 3-4inches) he can sit fine and he splashes non-stop - I'm so excited swim lessons start this Thursday!!!!

We had the 6mo check up today and he is 17lbs 9oz (he grew 2lbs in 2mos yay!!!) and he is 27" so he also grew over an inch...but the bigest thing is that his head grew A LOT and is now 17 1/4" (I forget what it was before but I just know it has grown tons because he was still barely big enough to fit newborn size hats 2mos ago and now he is almost to big for 3-6mos ones!) He has litle thighs now...so cute!







to me he looks REALLY chubby but probably **** wouldn't to most people...

I've got a few things for me to chew on though:

...I was against the flu vaccine but now I'm second guessing myself - the pedi did not pressure me he just gave me some info, said he does it for his own kids and that I can just call the office if I decide to do it... anyone have links to info from any view point - I would like to read litterature from various angles to make my decision. He does get the regular vaccines as scheduled (after much thought and research and talking to the doc etc).

The other was just bothering me...he's been waking about every 2hrs at night unless I give him formula before bed (please don't flame me - right now I just need to do anything to make him sleep if I'm going to be a good mommy) and he sleeps more like 5hrs. But, so the handout they gave me says babies get way more hungry at 6mos and increase night feedings; *but the pedi said that at 6mos he can go 11hrs at night without eating and I should just pat his back until he falls back to sleep* (and this is the pedi who is usually the most BF friendly and conservative of the 3 we see - the one that was saying we should wait at least 8mos for solids etc). I mean it sounds loving and everything, he's not telling me to have him CIO...but I'm worried about him being hungry? It just sounds contradictory to me? Also I just know I will make myself crazy if I have to stand next to his crib and pat his back for 20mins or however long each time he gets up...I know it won't work if he is in the bed because he just pulls at my shirt and cries.

Hmm..so any ideas on getting litle ones to sleep through? (5hrs at a time is plenty enough!) I do nurse sidelying but lately he almost bites when he's tired, but when I unlatch him he cries to latch back on...which keeps me up and then he also seems to "drain" me breasts and it really irritates me to feel the milk drawing out of my breasts when they start getting "empty" -- it's like that irritating feeling of nursing when AF is around...or like nails on a chalkboard. ARgh!!! I'm just a sleep deprived mommy!

Ohh..and then DH got fired last Wednesday because he missed work - but he has a doctor's note saying he can't work until this Thursday. So he is a union worker and we are trying to make the company switch it to "layoff" sense he had a valid reason not to be there so he can colect unemployment until another job opertunity opens up....I'm so frustrated! They work him 10hrs a day 6 days a week, he has a son waking him up throughout the night, he drives 2hrs each way to and from work and he hurts his back off the job probably because he is so tired from all that work and htey fire him!!!!! Then the union says they have a job open for him (he declined it) working at the same place SEVEN days a week, TEN hours a day!!!!







: I keep second guessing our decision to decline the job but it is EXTREMLY dangerous (though REALLY good wages) and not to mention it would beat the heck out of him and we would never see him.. It's these times I start to think I should not have resigned from my job...and wonder if I should drop out of school to work...at least temporarely until he gets on another longterm job (the one he was on should have lasted 5yrs, but some only last months).

Ok, but I gues that's really enough - I've been complain so much lately...I'm sorry!!! On the bright side we are going to a playgrou pthis afternoon with Johnny all dressed up in his pumpkin costume - I will post pics at some point! And tomorrow is my birthday..probably won't do anything besides pass out candy - but it is still MY day







Maybe DH will cook!!!

















you have a lot going on!
I just wanted to comment on the part that I bolded...I think that is terrible advice. I honestly don't believe that anyone can say a baby isn't hungry (or thirsty, or in need of comfort) for a certain period of time just because they are a cerain age. 6 months is a tough time for nightwakings ime so far, but it does get better. I was very sleep deprived with Finn at this age and we tried _everything_, even CIO







(which i deeply regret and would never do again) nothing but time improved the situation. We also had dp take over some nights so I could get 4 hours or so and that really helped. Arlo wakes frequently as well, but co-sleeping is what works for me. You will get through it! I hope you find something that helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 

and the 2 yr old has decided that S doesn't need any toys today. She keeps taking them away!


oh yeah, finn does the same thing to arlo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
*2nd scariest day of my LIFE!*

The first was the day we lost Alexa. Today, the second was Abby. She woke up & was just not right. Something was off. She has been running a fever, which I thought was teething. Anyway..she was off whiny & cranky which is NOT like her. Then I looked at her extremities & she was cyanotic/blue. Both feet & hands & she felt wheezy & gaspy. Wierd thing is she is not congested. I start to panic & then wonder is it just me, am I seeing things. I call Matt trying to get dressed & tell him to meet me at my Moms. (She lives blocks from the hospital.) I wanted a 2nd opinion cause I felt like I was going CRAZY. I was crying too..I was pretty scared. I just kept telling her to breathe in the car. At my Mom she was even more blue, so we left w/out Matt. We saw him on the way & he met us at the ER. They got us in right away. By now her lips are blue. I was so scared & lost it. After a few minutes she finally pinked up. Her oxygen saturation was ok. If I had not had witnesses to her blueness, I would say I was crazy.
So after a few hours & tests, Abby has an pneumonia. We caught it pretty early as it was just a small spot on her lungs. Needless to say, I have a headache & I am tired. I called my professor & I am not going to class tonight. I still have a birthday cake to bake for Austin today. I am exhausted. Such is life.









how awful!! I hope Abby is feeling better soon. You poor thing, I can only imagine how scared you must have been. Get some rest....
Anika


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
*2nd scariest day of my LIFE!*

The first was the day we lost Alexa. Today, the second was Abby. She woke up & was just not right. Something was off. She has been running a fever, which I thought was teething. Anyway..she was off whiny & cranky which is NOT like her. Then I looked at her extremities & she was cyanotic/blue. Both feet & hands & she felt wheezy & gaspy. Wierd thing is she is not congested. I start to panic & then wonder is it just me, am I seeing things. I call Matt trying to get dressed & tell him to meet me at my Moms. (She lives blocks from the hospital.) I wanted a 2nd opinion cause I felt like I was going CRAZY. I was crying too..I was pretty scared. I just kept telling her to breathe in the car. At my Mom she was even more blue, so we left w/out Matt. We saw him on the way & he met us at the ER. They got us in right away. By now her lips are blue. I was so scared & lost it. After a few minutes she finally pinked up. Her oxygen saturation was ok. If I had not had witnesses to her blueness, I would say I was crazy.
So after a few hours & tests, Abby has an pneumonia. We caught it pretty early as it was just a small spot on her lungs. Needless to say, I have a headache & I am tired. I called my professor & I am not going to class tonight. I still have a birthday cake to bake for Austin today. I am exhausted. Such is life.









that sounds so scary! i hope she is getting better fast!

Lilmomma-sounds like you have so much going on!







don't stress about the flu vaccine. i don't have any info for you but we've never gotten them--i just try and focus on preventative stuff (like eating well, washing hands...blah blah)







i hope something changes soon for your dh and his work.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
We had the 6mo check up today and he is 17lbs 9oz (he grew 2lbs in 2mos yay!!!) and he is 27" so he also grew over an inch...but the bigest thing is that his head grew A LOT and is now 17 1/4" (I forget what it was before but I just know it has grown tons because he was still barely big enough to fit newborn size hats 2mos ago and now he is almost to big for 3-6mos ones!)

The other was just bothering me...he's been waking about every 2hrs at night unless I give him formula before bed (please don't flame me - right now I just need to do anything to make him sleep if I'm going to be a good mommy) and he sleeps more like 5hrs. But, so the handout they gave me says babies get way more hungry at 6mos and increase night feedings; but the pedi said that at 6mos he can go 11hrs at night without eating and I should just pat his back until he falls back to sleep (and this is the pedi who is usually the most BF friendly and conservative of the 3 we see - the one that was saying we should wait at least 8mos for solids etc). I mean it sounds loving and everything, he's not telling me to have him CIO...but I'm worried about him being hungry? It just sounds contradictory to me? Also I just know I will make myself crazy if I have to stand next to his crib and pat his back for 20mins or however long each time he gets up...I know it won't work if he is in the bed because he just pulls at my shirt and cries.

Ohh..and then DH got fired last Wednesday because he missed work - but he has a doctor's note saying he can't work until this Thursday. So he is a union worker and we are trying to make the company switch it to "layoff" sense he had a valid reason not to be there so he can colect unemployment until another job opertunity opens up....I'm so frustrated! They work him 10hrs a day 6 days a week, he has a son waking him up throughout the night, he drives 2hrs each way to and from work and he hurts his back off the job probably because he is so tired from all that work and htey fire him!!!!! Then the union says they have a job open for him (he declined it) working at the same place SEVEN days a week, TEN hours a day!!!!







: I keep second guessing our decision to decline the job but it is EXTREMLY dangerous (though REALLY good wages) and not to mention it would beat the heck out of him and we would never see him.. It's these times I start to think I should not have resigned from my job...and wonder if I should drop out of school to work...at least temporarely until he gets on another longterm job (the one he was on should have lasted 5yrs, but some only last months).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
*2nd scariest day of my LIFE!*

The first was the day we lost Alexa. Today, the second was Abby. She woke up & was just not right. Something was off. She has been running a fever, which I thought was teething. Anyway..she was off whiny & cranky which is NOT like her. Then I looked at her extremities & she was cyanotic/blue. Both feet & hands & she felt wheezy & gaspy. Wierd thing is she is not congested. I start to panic & then wonder is it just me, am I seeing things. I call Matt trying to get dressed & tell him to meet me at my Moms. (She lives blocks from the hospital.) I wanted a 2nd opinion cause I felt like I was going CRAZY. I was crying too..I was pretty scared. I just kept telling her to breathe in the car. At my Mom she was even more blue, so we left w/out Matt. We saw him on the way & he met us at the ER. They got us in right away. By now her lips are blue. I was so scared & lost it. After a few minutes she finally pinked up. Her oxygen saturation was ok. If I had not had witnesses to her blueness, I would say I was crazy.
So after a few hours & tests, Abby has an pneumonia. We caught it pretty early as it was just a small spot on her lungs. Needless to say, I have a headache & I am tired. I called my professor & I am not going to class tonight. I still have a birthday cake to bake for Austin today. I am exhausted. Such is life.

First thing, I know what you mean about head size, DD is 50% for head, only 25% for weight and height, so her clothes stop fitting over her head before they are too small for the rest of her body!








Secondly, I don't like to buy into the 11 hours without food thing... especially because it depends on what we're eating, doesn't it?. I don't know anything about the medical aspect, but if my eating schedule is off, I kind of expect hers to be different too. How am I to know what is contributing to her sched? I try to keep track and see how I can shift things a bit, not so far as night weaning.
I figure that she's either eating for comfort or growth spurt. I don't know which, and I don't think some old pedi really knows either. I just know that I feel more comfortable trusting my instincts (not worrying about "normal"/"ideal") and feeding her whenever. From what I understand, they discourage the night feedings because of caries (baby cavities) but if there aren't any or are very few teeth, I don't really care yet.








If things don't improve in the months to come, maybe I'll change my tune tho








Third, I feel for you LilMomma... I worry about my DH's job. I know they would drop him faster than you can say "crappy employer" if he so much as sneezes wrong. I hope he finds work closer to home, with more time at home, by some miracle... I know that's what we're looking for









Debstmomy --- Oh I feel for you! That's sooo scary. I'm glad you got her to the hospital in a hurry!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Also, almost forgot!
First tooth popped thru! (lower right)








I couldn't figure out for half the day today why BF'ing felt different!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

debstmomy - My heart lept when I read your post. I'm so glad Abby will be ok, poor little thing. Happy Birthday to Austin.








for all stressed mamas!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

debstmommy - oh my goodness! That would be so scary! I'm so glad that Abby will be fine. Give her lotsa hugs and kisses from our DDC. Poor thing - hope her recovery is super fast.

Scout has been very cranky in social situations and around strangers. I feel so bad for her because at church, people are always getting up in her face and touching her. I don't blame people for wanting to talk sweet to her and hold her little hand - I can see how it could be irresistible! But I just hate it when people act like she is just being so picky and particular and bratty when she does start crying at someone looking at her the wrong way or if she is just overstimulated. A lady that was in the nursery at church this past Sunday (she just stopped in to say hi to the babies and talk to the mommas - I personally think she was just being a nosy busy-body







) made a comment about Scout being a fussy and finicky baby and it really rubbed me the wrong way. I was quick to (politely) set her straight by mentioning that the morning church service is during her normal nap time and she has a tough time nursing around all the commotion. I just don't take too kindly to people labeling my child something negative. Maybe I'm being too sensitive.







:


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Lilmomma--I hope things ease up and you get some sleep and Dh finds a better job!

Debstmommy...wow I hope Abby feels better soon...thank God you trusted your instincts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I just don't take too kindly to people labeling my child something negative. Maybe I'm being too sensitive.







:

Grrr I hate this too. Esp. when it's coming from my MIL...she doesn't mean to be mean...but it still bugs me when she says "those May babies are so difficult". I'm like...yes I KNOW she's more work than the average babe but that doesn't make her a bad baby...it's really only been in the last month that she'll let other people hold her without totally freaking out. So I got people asking/telling me all the time "Don't you ever let anyone else hold the baby?She's going to get spoiled by being with you all the time"







Meanwhile she's extremely nosiy/social and laughs and smiles a lot (big change from being mad all the time







). I like to think if I continue to follow her lead she'll continue to blossom.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Debstmommy: OMG, I would've panicked too! I hope she's feeling better, poor thing. How scary. Really, really scary. ooof.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Okay, if we all happen to be really bored today, maybe we can make it to 800 before October is over.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Scout has been very cranky in social situations and around strangers. I feel so bad for her because at church, people are always getting up in her face and touching her. I don't blame people for wanting to talk sweet to her and hold her little hand - I can see how it could be irresistible! But I just hate it when people act like she is just being so picky and particular and bratty when she does start crying at someone looking at her the wrong way or if she is just overstimulated. A lady that was in the nursery at church this past Sunday (she just stopped in to say hi to the babies and talk to the mommas - I personally think she was just being a nosy busy-body







) made a comment about Scout being a fussy and finicky baby and it really rubbed me the wrong way. I was quick to (politely) set her straight by mentioning that the morning church service is during her normal nap time and she has a tough time nursing around all the commotion. I just don't take too kindly to people labeling my child something negative. Maybe I'm being too sensitive.







:

Arlo was really fussy with other people when he was a newborn and it would drive me nuts when they would insinuate that it was something I was doing wrong that made him that way. My dad would always say "oh he must be in pain...I think he's collicky"







He just wanted to be with me and no one else, not even dp for the first few months. I would say that's pretty normal, jeesh!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Lilmomma: From what I read, the flu vaccine is one that should be avoided in small children as it is one that contains thimerosal (mercury). I would avoid it. Here's a very cool comprehensive vax guide ou can look at (it's the one I follow):
http://www.lewrockwell.com/******/miller15.html

As for 11 hours without eating at 6 months, wtf??? 11hours?!!!! That just kinda takes away his credibility in my book. What baby (and we are talking about a baby) goes 11 hours without eating? That's appaling. Seriously. Bad doctor. Bad advice. Please feed your baby!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Okay, if we all happen to be really bored today, maybe we can make it to 800 before October is over.

















ya think?
I have sooo much stuff to do today, the only reason I'm online is cause romi is asleep on me right now!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, Liam went to daycare this morning in his halloween costume, a ladybug! He was yummy!! Let me post some pictures... Dh did his costume last night and I knitted a headband for his antennas that would double as earmuffs since it's really cold out...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll do my best, but I really should be loading up the trailer! We move tomorrow







:.
I'm hoping to make it to







, but not by the end of today








A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi guys- I've quickly read all the posts-
pnemonia?? how scary! how does a baby get that exactly??
lilmama- hang in there!

So Evangeline has a tooth!!! wooo hooo! and she's waking up every 3 hours at night! wooo hooo!!!
not!

so, after much deliberation, and arguing, axel has come up with his halloween costume (no, chad,he's not being a terrorist, no amanda, he's not being a little lamb!) we finally asked him what HE wanted to be, and he firmly and unwaveringly said, 'binoo'.
like, from 'toopy and binoo' (toupie and binou)
anyone with me? finn'smama? doudat??
so now I have to go make a mouse in a sleeper costume.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Now tell me this boy isn't the yummiest ladybug ever???

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/...32af7ff113.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2353/...54253f697b.jpg


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hi guys- I've quickly read all the posts-
pnemonia?? how scary! how does a baby get that exactly??
lilmama- hang in there!

So Evangeline has a tooth!!! wooo hooo! and she's waking up every 3 hours at night! wooo hooo!!!
not!

so, after much deliberation, and arguing, axel has come up with his halloween costume (no, chad,he's not being a terrorist, no amanda, he's not being a little lamb!) we finally asked him what HE wanted to be, and he firmly and unwaveringly said, 'binoo'.
like, from 'toopy and binoo' (toupie and binou)
anyone with me? finn'smama? doudat??
so now I have to go make a mouse in a sleeper costume.


Yep, I know Binou!! That french show has the most annoying voice-over EVER!!!

No tooth here. I am truly blessed with the most perfect of child. She listens when I tell her "no tooth before 1 year!" Obedience is not overrated.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hi guys- I've quickly read all the posts-
pnemonia?? how scary! how does a baby get that exactly??
lilmama- hang in there!

So Evangeline has a tooth!!! wooo hooo! and she's waking up every 3 hours at night! wooo hooo!!!
not!

so, after much deliberation, and arguing, axel has come up with his halloween costume (no, chad,he's not being a terrorist, no amanda, he's not being a little lamb!) we finally asked him what HE wanted to be, and he firmly and unwaveringly said, 'binoo'.
like, from 'toopy and binoo' (toupie and binou)
anyone with me? finn'smama? doudat??
so now I have to go make a mouse in a sleeper costume.

I know who binoo is! I just saw it for the first time the other day...cute!
Finn is going to be a horse, since we are on the farm and he adores the horses. I was lazy and just bought a big fuzzy suit with a hood that is a horses head at the grocery store the other day







.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

yep - I concur - most adorable ladybug EVER!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Now tell me this boy isn't the yummiest ladybug ever???

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/...32af7ff113.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2353/...54253f697b.jpg

oh he is cute!

alright ladies, I have to run...I think my mom is getting irritated with my mdc habit! ...must start packing up....
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

oh- i was wrong, i just googled it and binoo is actually a plush cat. duh

awww! great ladybug! love it!
i was almost lazy too- but the costumes left were seriously stupid.

i am stalking goodmama's this morning. except i have to go to lll and no one to watch it for me! waa!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
oh- i was wrong, i just googled it and binoo is actually a plush cat. duh

awww! great ladybug! love it!
i was almost lazy too- but the costumes left were seriously stupid.

i am stalking goodmama's this morning. except i have to go to lll and no one to watch it for me! waa!

i wanna a Goodmama too!! The 12$ shipping is killing me though...


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I think I missed my window of opportunity to dress Scout up for Halloween. We don't have anywhere Halloweeny to go and I won't be home tonight when trick-or-treat is going on. My sis gave us an adorable Humpty Dumpty costume that my nephew wore, but I think it's a little stale from being in storage and I never washed it. Maybe I'll get it out today and clean it up so I can at least dress her up for a picture.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Some portraits of Scout we recently had done:

Sweet nakie baby
Cute cloth diaper and BabyLegs
Looks like a yearbook photo
I like this pose for some reason


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

PS - I only spent like $40 TOTAL on the pics and sitting fee and everything. Gotta love coupons.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Cute ladybug, doudat!!!

I also love the pic of Scout looking up - such a beautiful pose.

Thank you everyone for the info on flu vaccines - the office J goes to only uses thimerosal-free vaccines...but I'm **** on the fence.

Well I decided to be a bit more festive and will dress J up again and head to my mom's to trick-or-treat and eat cornbread and chili... hopefully I can get my article review (for school) done by then.

Today's my birthday also...but I don't think DH has remembered yet (my sister sent me a text though at midnight lol) I'll have to decide if I tell him or not...I want him to remember on his own but it sure would be a great excuse to get him to watch J and keeping up with cooking and cleaning while I work on my homework...


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I forgot to say...lets see if we can break 800...we're close....


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronan totally poses whenever I sit him on the couch.

I find this hilarious and am compelled to take pictures.

Just doing my part to bump the threadcount.









Also . . . I just want to say that making a nursing mother fast is just cruel. I'm having an EGD early this afternoon. While I can handle the tummy rumblings (no food since midnight), the four hours of NO LIQUIDS is pure torture. No water, even. I drank two huge glasses of water right before the countdown began, but I then pumped and nursed DS.

Want water now. So thirsty.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Lilmomma: From what I read, the flu vaccine is one that should be avoided in small children as it is one that contains thimerosal (mercury). I would avoid it. Here's a very cool comprehensive vax guide ou can look at (it's the one I follow):
http://www.lewrockwell.com/******/miller15.html

!


The kids version does not contain mercury.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 

Also . . . I just want to say that making a nursing mother fast is just cruel. I'm having an EGD early this afternoon. While I can handle the tummy rumblings (no food since midnight), the four hours of NO LIQUIDS is pure torture. No water, even. I drank two huge glasses of water right before the countdown began, but I then pumped and nursed DS.

Want water now. So thirsty.

love Ronan's pic!

I had an EGD in August and it was so tough not to drink! I was lucky because mine was 1st thing in the morning. I was home by noon and back breastfeeding S. I talked to the lactation nurse and she saw no reason to pump and dump. Hope you get some answers! I found it unnerving to wake up and have a gap in my memory. When I had it a year ago I was pg, so I had some fentanyl for pain, but I was wide awake.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Maybe I'll get it out today and clean it up so I can at least dress her up for a picture.









As long as your camara doesn't time stamp it, then take the picture today or tomorrow. She won't know the difference!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

scout is gorgeous! love her pics!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
The kids version does not contain mercury.

Yep, most still do. There's a new vaccine for 2007-2008 season that's supposed to be thimoresal-free, so make sure you ask for that one if you decide to vaccinate your baby.
http://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/qa/vaxsupply.htm#table


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Is it me, or is Scout getting chubbier? Welcome to the chubby club!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan totally poses whenever I sit him on the couch.

I find this hilarious and am compelled to take pictures.

Just doing my part to bump the threadcount.










Also . . . I just want to say that making a nursing mother fast is just cruel. I'm having an EGD early this afternoon. While I can handle the tummy rumblings (no food since midnight), the four hours of NO LIQUIDS is pure torture. No water, even. I drank two huge glasses of water right before the countdown began, but I then pumped and nursed DS.

Want water now. So thirsty.

Ronan is hilarious!
And hours without water? Is that normal?? Eeeek, poor you!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Some portraits of Scout we recently had done:

Sweet nakie baby
Cute cloth diaper and BabyLegs
Looks like a yearbook photo
I like this pose for some reason

cute! love the babylegs!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Now tell me this boy isn't the yummiest ladybug ever???

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/...32af7ff113.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2353/...54253f697b.jpg

yes, it is.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan totally poses whenever I sit him on the couch.

I find this hilarious and am compelled to take pictures.

Just doing my part to bump the threadcount.









Also . . . I just want to say that making a nursing mother fast is just cruel. I'm having an EGD early this afternoon. While I can handle the tummy rumblings (no food since midnight), the four hours of NO LIQUIDS is pure torture. No water, even. I drank two huge glasses of water right before the countdown began, but I then pumped and nursed DS.

Want water now. So thirsty.

wow, i would have a hard time without liquids too--especially if it was on my mind b/c i COULDN'T have them! hope it's done now!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Is it me, or is Scout getting chubbier? Welcome to the chubby club!!!

i think you're right!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i started a blog because i never end up emailing pictures to family and i figured this would be easier. Here it is.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!









Happy Birthday to LilMomma

and HAppy Anniversary to me and DH! 4 years and today is as cold as our wedding day was, brrrrr...

Love the blog, KM. I've been thinking about one, too. Love the pic of Zenon with his tounge out!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Now tell me this boy isn't the yummiest ladybug ever???

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/...32af7ff113.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2353/...54253f697b.jpg


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Some portraits of Scout we recently had done:

Sweet nakie baby
Cute cloth diaper and BabyLegs
Looks like a yearbook photo
I like this pose for some reason


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan totally poses whenever I sit him on the couch.

I find this hilarious and am compelled to take pictures.



Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i started a blog because i never end up emailing pictures to family and i figured this would be easier. Here it is.









I keep yelling OH MY GOODNESS in the kitchen and my husband thinks I'm nutso. What a sweet ladybug! Scout is so darling! Ronan and his hyper cool shirt! and Zenon's legs!!!! this ddc is cuteness overload


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday to LilMomma


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

MaxiMom: Happy Anniversary!

What did your family and friends think about the date that you chose?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

speaking of birthdays and chosing to plan things on Halloween...

My sister's friend chose to be induced on Halloween..her last name: Munster!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

only a few more to go - someone else hurry up and post!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

good job so far!

Happy aniversery MaxiMom and your DH!!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Only 11 to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Happy Anniversary Maximom!
Happy Birthday LilMomma!
Happy Hallowe'en everyone else!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

nine!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. Abby is much better today, other than an occassional fever outbreak. I am really glad we caught this early & did not end up with a hospital admission. Someone asked how she got it, well we have had cold recently & my older kids go to school. Austin right now has a nasty cough & I wonder if he gave it to her. Who knows...I am just glad we caught it so soon.
Happy Birthday Maximom. Today my son is 10 years old! Happy Boo-day is what we say! It is also my FIL birthday.
I love looking at everyone pics. The lady bug is cute! Amber was a lady bug when she was 2, way before digital pics or I would post them!
Scout looks so grown up in her portraits! & so much hair!
Today we will T or T & have cake & ice cream. Many sweets!!! It will be a sugar high for sure!
Thanks again for the well wishes! We are better!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
love Ronan's pic!

I had an EGD in August and it was so tough not to drink! I was lucky because mine was 1st thing in the morning. I was home by noon and back breastfeeding S. I talked to the lactation nurse and she saw no reason to pump and dump. Hope you get some answers! I found it unnerving to wake up and have a gap in my memory. When I had it a year ago I was pg, so I had some fentanyl for pain, but I was wide awake.

You know, I was lucid during it and remembered it immediately after. Now? It's not clear at all. So weird! Versed is an odd drug.

I'm not pumping and dumping. Ronan often goes more than four hours without nursing (at night, of course) and I'm not uncomfortable. In another hour, he can nurse. He's playing with a bottle of breastmilk now. I just wanted to pump earlier today so that he could have milk if he wanted it. He only drank a couple ounces. I'll freeze the other ounce or two, that way he can teethe on it in a mesh feeder.

I feel bad right now. He wants booby, not bottle, and he needs to sleep. He's hugging my arm. Oh, good. He feel sleep.

I see the checkout sheet says no alcohol. I assume that means until the drugs wear off. Hrmph. It's my wedding anniversary and I have a bottle of Bonny Doon framboise! I must have some!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

jocelyndale: I think they say no alcohol because they are worried about adding the sedative effect of the alcohol along with the sedatives they already gave you today. Personally, I'd hold off til tomorrow.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

5 more - we can do it!

we're way ahead of May! (I wonder what the mods think of us. Probably nothing they haven't seen before.)


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Happy birthday lilmamma!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

waiting for pizza to come! and then go trick or treating!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i have skipped all of todays post i have been nuts! went to school with my 4 year old for his holloween parade and party, then went to dd2's party at school then got them out early and brought them home cause i was there ( like 10 minutes early lol but they loved it!) so i am nuts

ok i am trying to help us get to 800! i am sure we will be there when i get back!

oh anyone elses back hurting? i love my carriers and have carried all my kids in slings but my back is aching right now in all of them no one is doing it, maybe its just me!


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow -- I just found this thread! How lame am I? I kind of dropped off the face of MDC after DD arrived but I would like to become more active.

So hello everyone and congratulations on your babes! Now I need to do some reading and catch up!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
MaxiMom: Happy Anniversary!

What did your family and friends think about the date that you chose?

Thanks! I'm not sure what they thought about the date (other than easy to remember), but they definitely thought the pagan ceremony we had was weird.







It included a hammer, a sword and drinking ale out of a sheeps horn, boogedy!

We chose that date because it's also the anniversary of our first date.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

jocelyndale - Happy Anniversary to you and yours, too!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Max has decided he DOES want to go trick or treating, after changing his mind 20 times. Wants to be a devil, hmmm. Glad everything Halloween is on sale today.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
oh anyone elses back hurting? i love my carriers and have carried all my kids in slings but my back is aching right now in all of them no one is doing it, maybe its just me!

Yes - I think it's because I'm always doing things around the house that involve bending over w/ Scout in the sling. I wish everything was up on a counter where I could reach it.








I bend my back all funky to reach the laundry detergent tub when I'm doing the laundry. I squat down and lean into the dryer to scoop clothes out into a basket. Scout drops a toy and I have to grab it with my toes and reach down to grab it. I try to squat instead of bend as much as I can, but I still end up doing weird things to my back. Uugh.








:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Thanks! I'm not sure what they thought about the date (other than easy to remember), but they definitely thought the pagan ceremony we had was weird.







It included a hammer, a sword and drinking ale out of a sheeps horn, boogedy!

We chose that date because it's also the anniversary of our first date.










sounds like a fun ceremony!

800!!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I know we already reached 800, so I don't know why I feel compelled to break up my post into 2 parts









I just ordered $100 worth of nice wooden German-made toys w/ non-toxic water-based laquers for Scout from Moolka.com. I want to phase out all of her cheap plastic junk toys as we have the money to buy her nice quality toys. I tried to find North American-made toys first, but there just weren't very many options as far as infant toys go.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Happy Anniversary Maximom and JocelynDale!
Happy Birthday LilMomma!
Happy Hallowe'en everyone else!














































:
(i'm stealing your fancy post, hanno)









and maximom--i think we need to see pictures of your wedding! sounds neat.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







:
(i'm stealing your fancy post, hanno)









and maximom--i think we need to see pictures of your wedding! sounds neat.

nice addition 
2 hours for this thread!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

800...and we were proud last month to break 400









We took J trick or treating and he got various candy that he will get through BM







though he did lick on a lolly pop a few times and animal crackers...he slept most of the evening though! Then my family sang happy brithday to me over pumpkin pie (my favorite)! Oh, and DH did eventually figure out it is my birthday after saying "isn't your bday tomorrow?"







The nice thing was I got a nice long nap while he watched J...maybe I already posted that - I forget!!!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Happy Halloween!!!
Savannah had squash today, since its orange, of course








Hope everyone had a safe day today!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Linky to new thread!!!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=781611


----------

